# SHENZHEN | Projects & Construction



## z0rg

New CBD models


----------



## z0rg

More projects




























Jiafu Plaza, 57f


----------



## z0rg

River Victory Building, 210m


----------



## staff

Thanks for these images, z0rg! Shenzhen is keeping the huge boom up.


----------



## z0rg

^^ You're welcome, mate

More projects

200m









210m









221m









New Railway Station









Others


----------



## Brendan

I do certainly believe that this city's projects are amazing. 

Thankyou so very much for providing these images!


----------



## China_winson

CBD Railway Station [the first underground railway station in China]
1








2








3








4


----------



## Harkeb

There are so many great and impressive towers going up in chinese cities, that it's headspinning, and impossible to choose the best looking ones (hundreds ).


----------



## pflo777

>


thats actually Lerther Hauptbahnhof(main station ) in berlin, which was finished and opened to the public this year!!!1


----------



## ZZ-II

wonderful projects, looking very modern


----------



## China_winson

pflo777 said:


> thats actually Lerther Hauptbahnhof(main station ) in berlin, which was finished and opened to the public this year!!!1


I have no Idea, I only re-posted it from the news, it should be a reference, not the final rendering... thanks for your notice....
http://www.sznews.com/news/content/2006-08/24/content_282470.htm


----------



## China_winson

*Tencent (QQ) Headquarters*


----------



## duskdawn

^^Oh yea, they got my money to build that. 
My wife and I are both QQ paid users.


----------



## Kenwen

me 2, haha


----------



## China_winson

Shenzhen CBD Model:
1








2


----------



## gaoanyu

Isn't that red star cute?


----------



## z0rg

Rong Chao Jiangsheng Building


----------



## Kenwen

Bloody hell, all these buildings are world class wonders, just because too many of them make them less significant, everyone of them are great looking


----------



## China_winson

* Shenzhen Stock Exchange - 250 m*
Rem Koolhaas’ Office for Metropolitan Architecture has won a competition to design the Shenzhen Stock Exchange in Shenzhen, China.

The 250m-high building will be OMA’s second biggest project in China after the vast CCTV building in Beijing, which is under construction.


----------



## wiki

those are really nice proyects


----------



## choyak

WOW this is AMAZING! This looks cooler than the CCTV in Beijing. I just love the shape!










This for some reason screams 'Jedi Temple' I have no reason why, but that is how I feel. Perhaps the new Jedi Temple for a new Star Wars!!!!!


----------



## Andrew

lol, maybe a little bit.


----------



## Muse

What building is that BTW? I saw it on here the other day.


----------



## williamhou2005

China_winson said:


> * Shenzhen Stock Exchange - 250 m*
> Rem Koolhaas’ Office for Metropolitan Architecture has won a competition to design the Shenzhen Stock Exchange in Shenzhen, China.
> 
> The 250m-high building will be OMA’s second biggest project in China after the vast CCTV building in Beijing, which is under construction.




Really nice! Do u know more details about this one? Thx:cheers:


----------



## z0rg

Another biggie


----------



## guokui

very beautiful and great skyscrapers


----------



## Ese del 69

I want this one in my town (I don't often say that!), I LOVE it! So futuristic :cheers: !


----------



## oliver999

lol, this city is speachless.


----------



## z0rg

New SOM's: Shenzhen Center Plaza










Posted by saturnspace.


----------



## charlieqin

Blue Viking said:


> WOWWOWWOW!!! That would just be great!



I am proud to be a Chinese!
Charlie Qin
Beijing,China:banana:


----------



## miltown

these projects look great


----------



## mikeleg

z0rg said:


> New SOM's: Shenzhen Center Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by saturnspace.


Beautiful project...very elegant...


----------



## Kenwen

omg, so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Nozumi 300

choyak said:


> WOW this is AMAZING! This looks cooler than the CCTV in Beijing. I just love the shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for some reason screams 'Jedi Temple' I have no reason why, but that is how I feel. Perhaps the new Jedi Temple for a new Star Wars!!!!!


it's already built, it is a sheraton hotel:lol:, check the other thread


----------



## zhaxi

Amazing build!


----------



## z0rg

1x280m, 1x250m


----------



## antar abuauad

magnificent


----------



## ZZ-II

great towers, i love tall and boxy highrises


----------



## paw25694

wew.. Ultra Futuristic is Chinese design.. hehehe


----------



## z0rg

Nice midrise


----------



## williamhou2005

Tomorrow Plaza~


----------



## z0rg

Excellence Century Plaza, 250m and 238m


----------



## ZZ-II

two boxy towers but......a great glass


----------



## williamhou2005

Sheraton Shenzhen Futian Opens As New Meeting Destination
April 30, 2007

Comprising two wings of 28 stories and 418 guestrooms, Sheraton Shenzhen Futian Hotel has opened its doors in the first special economic zone in China.

With easy walking distance access to the Shenzhen International Convention Center, the hotel is designed to host events from exclusive board meetings to executive conferences, glorious conventions and exhibitions, as well as galas and weddings. More than 5,000 sqm of function space is available, including a state-of-the-art business center, grand ballroom, 23 individual function rooms and 4 VIP rooms. Equipped with built-in technology, the conference facilities include simultaneous translation system and state of the art audio/video equipment and high-speed broadband and wireless Internet access and computer rental.

"With the rapid economic growth of Shenzhen city and development of Shenzhen's central business district in Futian, the arrival of Sheraton Shenzhen will definitely provide new perspectives and experiences for our guests", said Tomas Hansson, the hotel's general manager. "We are introducing attentive services and exciting products in this hotel, to ensure our guests will experience a warm and comforting stay, which speaks to the core essence of the Sheraton brand promise."

Located at the Great China International Exchange Square, between Shenzhen Civic Center and Shenzhen Convention Center, the Sheraton Shenzhen is a new landmark of the rapidly growing Futian Central Business District.

Each guest room includes Sheraton signature Sweet Sleeper beds, a 32" plasma screen with satellite TV programs, wireless and broadband Internet access, and a separate bath and shower. Suites ranging from 70 sqm to 230 sqm and consist of a living room with executive working area, one bedroom and a spacious bathroom.

The hotel also features indoor and outdoor pool, a well-equipped gymnasium, as well as sauna and steam room.
















http://www.tradow.com/expo/UploadFiles_1832/200703/20070321115203297.jpg


----------



## Johan

Cant see the pics :-(


----------



## hkskyline

williamhou2005 said:


> Sheraton Shenzhen Futian Opens As New Meeting Destination
> April 30, 2007


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

:eek2:


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

hkskyline said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> For Hotel or Office??


----------



## ZZ-II

wow ....love it


----------



## Chevin

^^ WOW!! First time i seen those buildings were a scale model of them!! And now they're already finished!! Didn't even see any construction photos..!?


----------



## Insane alex

Awesome! incredibley beautifull towers!


----------



## Ithaqua

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> hkskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> For Hotel or Office??
> 
> 
> 
> :eek2: This is a very imaginative design and I like it a lot :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Ithaqua said:


> CarlosBlueDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> :eek2: This is a very imaginative design and I like it a lot :banana: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, All's black + white building!! I like it!! :banana:
Click to expand...


----------



## williamhou2005

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> hkskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> For Hotel or Office??
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive tower. It is for both hotel and office, a mixed use building. Although the height of the building is a mere 200m, it is one of the largest skyscrapers in Asia in terms of total floor area.
> 
> Total Floor Area = 350,000m²(Approx )
Click to expand...


----------



## Bond James Bond

^
I think I'm in love.


----------



## big-dog

wow, I hope I can stay in this black thing next time I visit Shenzhen.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

williamhou2005 said:


> CarlosBlueDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive tower. It is for both hotel and office, a mixed use building. Although the height of the building is a mere 200m, it is one of the largest skyscrapers in Asia in terms of total floor area.
> 
> Total Floor Area = 350,000m²(Approx )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i see!! Thanks for williamhou2005!! kay:
Click to expand...


----------



## Andrew

Yes, I love the new Sheraton hotel in Shenzhen as well, it really is impressive - like something straight out of Gothem City!!


----------



## China_winson

1.AVIC plaza (330m)








2. unknown (240m)


----------



## z0rg

They are changing the design for AVIC Plaza again? I like that one, it's very innovative.


----------



## ZZ-II

agree, the new design looks very good, really futuristic i think


----------



## China_winson

z0rg said:


> They are changing the design for AVIC Plaza again? I like that one, it's very innovative.


I am not sure hno:, Maybe it is just an old design...


----------



## williamhou2005

China_winson said:


> I am not sure hno:, Maybe it is just an old design...


Yeah, they are old designs, maybe at conceptual level...


----------



## z0rg

Some new projects in Shenzhen (thanks for the info, williamhou2005)

Futian Technology Plaza, 200.0m twin towers









Donghai Business Centre, 298m









Great China Tower, 250-300m









Unknown project, 240m+ I gues









All projects from http://urbanus.com.cn/


----------



## z0rg

More info about Excellence Century Plaza
Tower 1: 368m, 80f 
Tower 2: 336m, 73f 
Tower 3: 203m, 52f 
Tower 4: 120m, 28f
They have been approved


----------



## alexanderxu0707

z0rg said:


> More info about Excellence Century Plaza
> Tower 1: 368m, 80f
> Tower 2: 336m, 73f
> Tower 3: 203m, 52f
> Tower 4: 120m, 28f
> They have been approved


where do you get this or it is only your imagination?
please check its truth before you post it or we will be laughed by the foriegners!


----------



## z0rg

alexanderxu0707 said:


> where do you get this or it is only your imagination?
> please check its truth before you post it or we will be laughed by the foriegners!


A Shenzhenese told me by MSN  I'll ask him for sources next time I see him online.


----------



## Gaeus

CarlosBlueDragon said:


> hkskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> For Hotel or Office??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me proof that this was built by HUMANS!!! :hm: I am beginning to speculate that this was built by "Men In Black" and the hotel guests are mostly aliens dressed in human suit!!!! :nuts:
Click to expand...


----------



## z0rg

East Pacific Center, they say the big tower could be a supertall!


----------



## xiaoluis

^^ :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## ZZ-II

wonderful!! what is the status of the East pacific centre?


----------



## cebu_go

z0rg said:


> East Pacific Center, they say the big tower could be a supertall!


wow :cheers: is this under construction


----------



## williamhou2005

cebu_go said:


> wow :cheers: is this under construction


^^ it is


----------



## williamhou2005

Shenzhen Metro Planning (Line No.4)


----------



## z0rg

Hon Kwok City Center, 275m, design by SOM


----------



## velut arbor aevo

how many of the renders are actually approved or under construction. Seems to me that there are lots of projects for this city, but not many of them are being built now


----------



## williamhou2005

Lvjing Tower, 273m, U/C


----------



## China_winson

well done, i have not been here for long time.


----------



## Jarenz

williamhou2005 said:


> Shenzhen Metro Planning (Line No.4)


this is my ideal city...

somewhat fantasy but realistic in future...


----------



## binhai

Just like an HK newtown.


----------



## z0rg

Terra Tower [Phase III] 250m+. Seems like this one isn't dead after all.


----------



## SilentStrike

terra tower looks cool.

whats the status?


----------



## williamhou2005

Haven't heard abt Terra Tower for long.


----------



## williamhou2005

PING AN INTERNATIONAL FINANCE CENTER

*NORTH TOWER 646m, 115fl - Pure office
SOUTH TOWER 307.5m, 66fl - Hotel*


----------



## SilentStrike

pure office?? it has an ob deck though right? or is that the hotel?


----------



## big-dog

*Shenzhen Bay Sports Center*

Located in Nanshan District Shenzhen, Shenzhen Bay Sports Center will be built for 2011 World University Games (Universiade).

rendering




























2008.11.1









2009.2.2









(skyscrapers.cn)


----------



## SilentStrike

wow that looks great! is it approved?


----------



## big-dog

^^ yes. the foundation was laid on Sep 12 2008. It'll be finished by 2011 for 26th Universiade. it's made of a standard stadium, a gym and a swimming center. The cost is 2b yuan. It's also the second sports center of Shenzhen.


----------



## staff

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11098


> *Jury for the “Shenzhen 4 Tower in 1” choose Coop Himmelb(l)au design*
> 
> The jury for the “Shenzhen 4 Tower in 1” Competition chaired by Mr. Arata Isozaki, selected Coop Himmelb(l)au's design for Tower C, the new “Headquarter of China Insurance Group” as the winning scheme. Other participants include Morphosis, Steven Holl Architects, Hans Hollein, MVRDV and FCJZ Atelier.
> 
> The new “Headquarter of China Insurance Group” will be part of a lively business quarter in the heart of the Central District of Shenzhen made up of a carefully composed ensemble of unique, individual towers creating a landmark silhouette.
> 
> The project is a high-rise structure with a height of *approximately 200 m with 49 storeys*. *The footprint area has the size of 40 by 40 m*. The required program is distributed vertically. A clear separation of public and private functions is given. All public functions are organized in the base building while the office program is situated in the tower. Semi public program like meeting rooms, conference center, recreation areas and gardens are concentrated in the middle of the building. This zone is designed to create a pattern of meeting facilities, gardens and recreation areas for all employees and become spaces for an exchange of knowledge and creativity and a synergy of form and function.
> 
> The “Headquarter of China Insurance Group” is not only recognizable by its significant form but also by its façade. The design of the façade is driven by generation of energy. The second skin of the façade is shaped by climate conditions and inner functions. This skin includes photovoltaic cells to generate electricity and also cells to reduce excessive wind pressure, shade the sun and create multi media displays. Strategies employing the form of the building to assist natural ventilation together with the use of renewable energy sources (wind and solar power) assure an energy efficient design and reduce energy consumption and reliance on fossil fuel energy sources.


----------



## m4rcin

Wow :eek2:


----------



## YannSZ

*Great!*

Wouah! I love it!
It seems to be placed just East of Shenzhen Stock Exchange that is currently being built. Am I right?
But when I'm looking on google earth it seems there's just not enough space.

Could someone show the floor layout of the construction site by drawing on a Google Earth Screenshot?

Thanks!


----------



## z0rg

Love it, looks like "this is what Koolhaas would have done with his project if he had a better taste"


----------



## RonnieR

^^ great design, original...... Shenzhen, I love your city.


----------



## YannSZ

Shall we start a thread on this building if it's now approved?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Yes brilliant design, going to look fantastic! kay:


----------



## staff

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11182


> *Steven Holl wins in Shenzhen*
> 
> *Shenzhen business district to be shaped by an all star cast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Holl Architects has won the “4 in I” tower competition to design the master plan for the Futian business district in Shenzhen, China. Organized by the Shenzhen Planning Bureau, the charge is to create a unified urban plan and office complex around the new Shenzhen Stock Exchange Headquarters designed by OMA. Holl was selected by a six-member jury chaired by Arata Isozaki. Other winners including Morphosis, Coop Himmelb(l)au, Atelier FCJZ and Hans Hollein and MVRDV, will design the individual towers in the scheme.
> 
> Holl’s design is based on the concept of tropical skyscrapers as Shade Machines connected by a “Social Bracket”, a long horizontal element elevated above the plaza that gathers together the public programs of all for towers including, cafeterias, gyms, art galleries, auditoriums, and a cinema. The Social Bracket is topped with a green roof that collects and recycles grey water and storm water from the four towers.
> 
> The towers circular design maximizes interior space and views while minimizing the exterior envelope. Incorporated in each tower façade is a rotating sun-shading device with photovoltaic cells that is designed to harvest enough energy from the sun to provide cooling for all four towers.
> 
> Sharon McHugh
> US Correspondent


----------



## SilentStrike

looks interesting, is that extra sand colored part going to be office too or is it just some decoration?


----------



## staff

^^
Well, it's just a masterplan for now so the designs might change a lot for the final product.


----------



## z0rg

Shenzhen Space International Center. 214m. Located in Nanshan.
























































名　　称：深圳航天国际中心建筑设计〈加上招标备注〉

说　　明：
从市场角度：打造自用型、高端商务配套，按使用人群从地下到空中分级排布，形成真正的立体商务格局。
从文化角度：形态构思出自“航天总部-空间站”，“三横三纵的立体基座”。
从结构角度：本工程高塔采用钢结构可比普通钢筋混凝土结构自重减轻30%左右，在地基不良条件下经济效益明显。


位 置：深圳市南山区
性 质：办公
用地面积：1.05 Ha
建筑面积：15万M2
建筑高度：214.2 M
业 主：深圳市航天高科投资管理有限公司
设计竞赛：投标方案


----------



## z0rg

China Guangdong Nuclear Power Holding Tower. 160m, 38 floors. By Aube Architects (Shenzhen).




























传统商业办公综合体常以塔楼与裙房两大体块组合叠加的设计形式出现，这次我们尝试打破常规，裙房和北塔楼采用一体化设计，形体从基地北面起倾斜状向天空延展，提取企业标志白鹭的飞行姿态为造型元素；南面塔楼拔地而起，喻意如白鹭般一飞冲天，象征着企业的蒸蒸日上，建筑造型简练且意义深远。绿化在体块之间延续穿插，一年四季绿意盎然，全方位塑造核电集团清新、安全的新企业形象。


位 置：深南大道和彩田路交口处西北部
性 质：商业性办公
用地面积：1.01 Ha
建筑面积：18.85万M2
高 度：159.98米
层 数：38层
业 主：中国广东核电集团有限公司
设计时间：2008年


----------



## the spliff fairy

that Steven Holl tower looks amazing


----------



## z0rg

Longgang Xintiandi Project. 280m+ I bet. Around 60 floors. Developed by SHK, located in Longgang district.


----------



## Schnitzel

Wacky architecture. But I like it.


----------



## SilentStrike

^^ indeed. at first glance it looks like one of those projects that never get build, but when taking a good look, u can see it's quite easy to build.


----------



## Scion

Crazy concept. Shenzhen Sky City 天空之城. Rumoured to be 700m+


----------



## Scion

staff said:


> Steven Holl Architects has won the “4 in I” tower competition to design the master plan for the Futian business district in Shenzhen, China. Organized by the Shenzhen Planning Bureau, the charge is to create a unified urban plan and office complex around the new Shenzhen Stock Exchange Headquarters designed by OMA. Holl was selected by a six-member jury chaired by Arata Isozaki. Other winners including Morphosis, Coop Himmelb(l)au, Atelier FCJZ and Hans Hollein and MVRDV, will design the individual towers in the scheme.
> 
> Holl’s design is based on the concept of tropical skyscrapers as Shade Machines connected by a “Social Bracket”, a long horizontal element elevated above the plaza that gathers together the public programs of all for towers including, cafeterias, gyms, art galleries, auditoriums, and a cinema. The Social Bracket is topped with a green roof that collects and recycles grey water and storm water from the four towers.
> 
> The towers circular design maximizes interior space and views while minimizing the exterior envelope. Incorporated in each tower façade is a rotating sun-shading device with photovoltaic cells that is designed to harvest enough energy from the sun to provide cooling for all four towers.
> US Correspondent


Here are some more renders on the design. Looks like a pile of books stacked on top of each other.
































































http://www.archicentral.com/cbd-trees-shenzhen-china-mvrdv-13006/


----------



## staff

^^
Nice designs! By MVRDV right?


----------



## Scion

^^ yep


----------



## z0rg

I normally hate "over-designed" projects, but these ones are amazing!!


----------



## Huti

agree


----------



## SilentStrike

if this is built, its a dream come true.


----------



## YannSZ

I love this design ! But I don't think that this is the project that has won the competition. The winning "4 towers in 1" is indeed from Steven Holl Architects but it is this project:
http://www.stevenholl.com/project-detail.php?type=masterplans&id=109&page=0


----------



## Scion

^^ hmmm interesting. Could it be possible that he revised the designs? Because there are a number of sites published this month showing the "stacks of books" as the chosen design (which is also designed by Steven Holl Architects). 

http://www.archicentral.com/cbd-trees-shenzhen-china-mvrdv-13006/

http://www.e-architect.co.uk/hong_kong/shenzhen_4_in_1_towers.htm

http://www.arquinauta.com/foros/Proyectos-f135/shenzhen-4-tower-in-1-competition-mvrdv-t23539.html


----------



## YannSZ

Scion said:


> ^^ hmmm interesting. Could it be possible that he revised the designs? Because there are a number of sites published this month showing the "stacks of books" as the chosen design (which is also designed by Steven Holl Architects).
> 
> http://www.archicentral.com/cbd-trees-shenzhen-china-mvrdv-13006/
> 
> http://www.e-architect.co.uk/hong_kong/shenzhen_4_in_1_towers.htm
> 
> http://www.arquinauta.com/foros/Proyectos-f135/shenzhen-4-tower-in-1-competition-mvrdv-t23539.html


And there are also a lot showing that it's the other project! I am confused :nuts:


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow! How impressive will it be if you stand under it:










Its like you're standing under huge umbrella's.


----------



## OEincorparated

This is not possible is it? The base is way too narrow to support the weight on top.


----------



## SilentStrike

ofc its possible ^^

will just be very expensive.


----------



## ZZ-II

almost everything is possible, don't worry OEincorparated


----------



## Scion

YannSZ said:


> And there are also a lot showing that it's the other project! I am confused :nuts:


I think you're right. Steven Holl's design is this one








which has won the competition.


Where as this one 








was designed by MVRDV which has won second place.
http://www.mvrdv.nl/#/projects/asia/427shenzhentrees


So the stacks of books won't be built :bash:


----------



## Scion

Atmosphere said:


> Wow! How impressive will it be if you stand under it
> 
> Its like you're standing under huge umbrella's.


It'll look something like this :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen International Airport Building Second Runway *

SHENZHEN, September 15, SinoCast -- The reclamation works of the expansion project of Shenzhen International Airport is scheduled to be completed in February 2010, according to the builder, the Shenzhen Construction Works Department.

By that time, they will deliver the project to Shenzhen Airport (Group) Co., Ltd., and then the latter will be responsible for construction of the second runway, the T3 terminal building, and other supporting facilities.

By now, the project has cost CNY 3.52 billion, and total investment is estimated at CNY 6 billion or so. The expansion project occupies a total floor area of 13.23 square kilometers, of which 7.83 square kilometers are mudflat and will be conserved for future development.

The expansion project was kicked off at a time when the airport was facing mounting demand for passenger and cargo transportation.

The airport is trying to turning itself into a hub for air cargo in South China, one of the top four air cargo and passenger transportation centers in China, and a regional distribution center handling overseas expresses.


----------



## YannSZ

*In ShenzhenDaily - October 20th*

Here is the link to the article: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2009-10/20/content_816117.htm

Here is its content:



> Futian finance center growing faster
> Liu Minxia
> 
> *FOUR more high-rise buildings belonging to financial service companies will be erected in Shenzhen’s central business district (CBD) in Futian*, accelerating the city’s development of the area into a financial center known as “Shenzhen’s Wall Street.”
> 
> Four finance companies, including *China Life Insurance Co.*, acquired land parcels covering about 23,000 square meters at the Futian CBD for a total of 2.32 billion yuan (US$337 million) at an auction Friday afternoon.
> 
> Among the four land lots adjacent to Jintian Road, the largest, covering more than 8,000 square meters, was bought for 985 million yuan by *Sino Life Insurance Co.*, which moved its headquarters to Shenzhen from Shanghai a year ago.
> 
> *China Life*, which bought an additional piece of land for 515 million yuan, plans to build a *100-meter-tall office building for its Shenzhen branch*, according to Liang Yong, general manager of the company’s Shenzhen branch.
> 
> CDB Leasing Co. Ltd. purchased another lot for 481 million yuan and Minsheng Financial Leasing Co. Ltd. bought the remaining land for 338 million yuan.
> 
> At least 60 percent of the office area in the four buildings should be for the companies’ own use and won’t be eligible for sale for 10 years, according to the contracts.
> 
> *The four office buildings to be completed before October 2012 *will have a total construction area of 289,000 square meters, giving the land an average value of around 8,000 yuan per square meter, relatively very low for the area, analysts say.
> 
> “For that area, residential apartments are being sold for around 25,000 yuan per square meter and offices sell at 40,000 yuan per square meter, so the land price is very low,” said Wu Jian, a director with DTZ’s South China branch.
> 
> This illustrates the support the city government is lending to financial service companies setting up offices in the Futian CBD, said Song Ding, a senior real estate analyst with China Development Institute.
> 
> *Shenzhen, whose competitiveness as a financial center ranks fifth worldwide* in the latest Global Financial Centers Index published late last month, has been actively seeking to enhance its status as a financial center.
> 
> Ping An Insurance recently broke ground for the construction of its headquarters building on a land lot in Futian CBD it acquired for 1.66 billion yuan in November 2007, which is planned for completion at the end of 2014.
> 
> In addition,* 13 other well-known companies, including CITIC Bank, Guosen Securities and China Merchants Securities, have acquired land to build their office buildings in the area. The Shenzhen Stock Exchange will be relocated to the CBD from its existing location in Luohu* District.​


----------



## Scion

YannSZ said:


> Shenzhen, whose competitiveness as a financial center ranks fifth worldwide in the latest Global Financial Centers Index published late last month, has been actively seeking to enhance its status as a financial center.


wow, this is amazing. Really adds a bit of spice to the old Shanghai Beijing rivalry.



TOP 10 FINANCIAL CENTRES 
1. London
2. New York
3. Hong Kong
4. Singapore
5. Shenzhen
6. Zurich
7. Tokyo
8. Chicago
9. Geneva
10. Shanghai
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8268856.stm


Edit: Sorry, I didn't mean to turn this into city v city


----------



## SilentStrike

I don't see beijing.

Also, the article doesnt state if they are ranked in that order.


----------



## Pansori

SilentStrike said:


> I don't see beijing.
> 
> Also, the article doesnt state if they are ranked in that order.


They are in that order. Beijing is in position 22


----------



## Scion

At the heart of Shenzhen's Central CBD sits the Civic Square 市民中心广场 and the "Crystal Island" 水晶岛.




















There are now plans to rev up the place, with a Beijing Egg Shanzhai Dome over the Crystal Island.




























http://www.szjs.com.cn/works/works_recomm_show.aspx?id=688


----------



## SilentStrike

and whats the purpose of that dome?


----------



## Scion

Not much purpose really. It's suppose to make an architectural statement, being at the center of the north-south central axis and the east-west central axis of Shenzhen. But it's just a 山寨 (copy) of the National Opera Theater so it won't live up to its purpose.

Also it would house some facilities like restrooms, cafes, exhibition halls etc. Most importantly it's shade from the sun for people to duck into. In China, people have a phobia towards a tan, as you can see all those people holding umbrellas in the render. Shenzhen's latitude makes it streaming hot most of the year so the shade will be much appreciated.


----------



## Scion

Some earlier design ideas


----------



## Scion

Looks like they are going ahead with the circular bridge design.


----------



## SilentStrike

Scion said:


> Not much purpose really. It's suppose to make an architectural statement, being at the center of the north-south central axis and the east-west central axis of Shenzhen. But it's just a 山寨 (copy) of the National Opera Theater so it won't live up to its purpose.
> 
> Also it would house some facilities like restrooms, cafes, exhibition halls etc. Most importantly it's shade from the sun for people to duck into. In China, people have a phobia towards a tan, as you can see all those people holding umbrellas in the render. Shenzhen's latitude makes it streaming hot most of the year so the shade will be much appreciated.


thnx


----------



## Þróndeimr

http://www.szjs.com.cn/upfiles/production/big/22009715144703.jpg

I walked through that park last year, it was very nice actually. No people there though! Will be interesting to see what they do about the site.


----------



## YannSZ

*BinHai Hospital and Shenzhen Bay Sport Center*

Pictures I took yesterday.
The first ones are of the Shenzhen BinHai Hospital.
The other ones are of the Shenzhen Bay Sport Center that will open for the Shenzhen universiade 2011.
Sorry for the bad quality of the pictures I only had my Iphone...

BinHai Hospital:

































Shenzhen Bay Sport Center:


----------



## Þróndeimr

Scion said:


> I think you're right. Steven Holl's design is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which has won the competition.
> 
> 
> Where as this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was designed by MVRDV which has won second place.
> http://www.mvrdv.nl/#/projects/asia/427shenzhentrees
> 
> 
> So the stacks of books won't be built :bash:


This cannot be true. The first one could not have won the competition, since Coop Himmelblau is designing the northeastern tower in this project, and its design looks like this:










Located here:









Secondly, looking closer to that rendering, the tower behind Stock Exchange and the tower right beside Coop's tower (left in the render) is nothing like the winning design, or that book design.

So there must be some other winner? Or else they are not following the masterplan design at all.


----------



## Scion

I think Steven Holl's winning design is more of a "masterplan layout" for the stock exchange's block (unified urban plan and office complex, tropical skyscrapers as Shade Machines connected by a “Social Bracket”, etc). The 4 towers around the SSE building are then to be individually designed, of which the Coop Himmelblau tower is one of them. All in all, I still like the stacks of books the best.


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ ok, well then the real designs is very different from the winning masterplan, so in design its nothing to look for really. Anyway, yes, the book design was a cool project! kay:


----------



## Þróndeimr

Btw, out of curiosity, can't find any project for this plot, has anything been decided? (the plot has been cleared and is ready for construction)










Also, where in Nanshan is this one located? (Shenzhen Space International Center)









Also II, where in Nanshan is this one located? (CASC International Center)









exact plot location would help a lot.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Scion said:


> http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p340/Dalianon/shenzhen_4_in_1_towers-_mvrdv050309.jpg


some more rejected designs

Proposal (rejected)



























Proposal (rejected)


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Four in One*

*Tower A*
180m, designed by FCJZ Atelier.









*Tower B*
designed by Morphosis.









*Tower C*
200m, designed by Coop Himmelblau.









*Tower D*
designed by Hans Hollein Atelier.


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Four in One, final designs*









*Plot A*
180m, designed by FCJZ Atelier. Tower to the right.









*Plot B*
200m, designed by Morphosis.









*Plot C*
200m, designed by Coop Himmelblau.









*Plot D*
Unknown height, about 200m, designed by Hans Hollein Atelier. Tower to the right.


----------



## Scion

Baoneng Asia City

Located at the Junction of Longhua and Buji districts


----------



## Scion

Guangming District Arts Cultural and Sports Center


----------



## Scion

Masterplan for Gangxia CBD once those villages are demolished (sorry Zorg, looks like they won't built a super super tall east of the exhibition center to parallel the Ping'an tower ).


----------



## Scion

Diagram for the U/C Nanshan Houhai waterfront area


----------



## Scion

I still think the circular bridge for the central crystal island will turn out bad both aesthetically and in practical terms.



























They should have stuck with one of their earliest designs...


----------



## Scion

Huaqiangbei Lu, Shenzhen's premier electronics district, right under the SEG Plaza will get a makeover.


----------



## hkskyline

I thought SEG Plaza had an observation deck. Is that true?


----------



## Tom_Green

hkskyline said:


> I thought SEG Plaza had an observation deck. Is that true?


No >_<
Same as the CITIC Plaza. Very dissapointing.


----------



## williamhou2005

Scion，the Diagram you made on page 13 is amazing！ I have been thinking of making one like that outlying all supertalls in SZ, and it is great to see you have already done a lot of work!

There are a lot of information on the diagram and it includes some but not all major completed projects and that could be confusing, I suggest you could improve it by 

1. Reduce the information on your diagram (No Window of the World etc) and make one for 300m+ supertall projects only

2. Another one for major projects U/C and approved only, including all 200m+/200m~, major sports venues, new air port expansion, major new museums/gallerys, major masterplans(like Baoan, Dachong), but excluding any proposal that is not likely to get built (namely the 368m and 600m tower), that should give us a clear view of how much construction work is really going on in the city and what projects we are really expecting to see in the next few years...


----------



## williamhou2005

hkskyline said:


> I thought SEG Plaza had an observation deck. Is that true?


That is true, I have been there  Its entrance is at the side of SEG Plaza, not that easy to find though. It may offer better view than Shun Hing, because you can view both Luohu and the Futian CBD, and it is closer to the Futian CBD


----------



## hkskyline

williamhou2005 said:


> That is true, I have been there  Its entrance is at the side of SEG Plaza, not that easy to find though. It may offer better view than Shun Hing, because you can view both Luohu and the Futian CBD, and it is closer to the Futian CBD


Ah OK ... I hope one day Futian would also have one. Noticed quite a lot of newer but not as tall buildings just south of city hall.


----------



## Scion

williamhou2005 said:


> 1. make one for 300m+ supertall projects only
> 
> 2. Another one for major projects U/C and approved only, including all 200m+/200m~, major sports venues, new air port expansion, major new museums/gallerys, major masterplans(like Baoan, Dachong), but excluding any proposal that is not likely to get built (namely the 368m and 600m tower), that should give us a clear view of how much construction work is really going on in the city and what projects we are really expecting to see in the next few years...


Thanks William! I like your second idea, I'll get to it once I have enough free time. I probably won't do one for supertalls only because the map will be very empty.


----------



## der Reisender

williamhou2005 said:


> That is true, I have been there  Its entrance is at the side of SEG Plaza, not that easy to find though. It may offer better view than Shun Hing, because you can view both Luohu and the Futian CBD, and it is closer to the Futian CBD


Could you explain how to find the observation deck? I've tried in the past with little success


----------



## Tom_Green

der Reisender said:


> Could you explain how to find the observation deck? I've tried in the past with little success


Me too >_<


----------



## YannSZ

Scion said:


> Diagram for the U/C Nanshan Houhai waterfront area


Hello Scion, do you have higher resolution pictures for the NanShan Houhai waterfront / Leisure Belt.


----------



## Scion

Sorry don't have higher resolution. There is a diagram showing the correct stadium design.


----------



## hkskyline

*Poor find they're better off calling slums home *
16 January 2010
South China Morning Post

When Luo Yuanchang travels to work every day, he passes a string of luxury housing compounds that he could only dream of living in.

When you earn 2,000 yuan (HK$2,270) per month, swimming pools, tennis courts and clubhouse facilities are unthinkable, so the 38-year-old was content to find something near his workplace in Nansha district , close to Shekou port.

His budget doesn't stretch far, given the continued property boom, so he and his wife live in one of Shenzhen's many slums. It's dirty, cramped and liable to be bulldozed at any time - but it is still home.

The office clerk is among tens of thousands in Shenzhen on low incomes who are eligible for public housing, but this does not interest him.

More than half of the 26,800 affordable homes built last year stand empty, according to the city's housing and construction bureau, a figure causing plenty of head scratching at a time of rising economic disparity. However, the low take-up in Shenzhen is mirrored across the country, and is a symptom of a fundamental conflict for local officials that pits financial gain against public welfare.

Real estate development is one of the most important contributors to state coffers, not to mention the pockets of officials themselves. Much of the best land in cities is found in the slums on the edge of fast-expanding downtown areas. But the slums are home to people like Luo, who have benefited the least from the economic boom.

Public housing seems a perfect solution but, as Shenzhen proves, its execution leaves a lot to be desired.

Many of the new low-cost housing developments in Shenzhen are more than two hours away from downtown areas by public transport, meaning it would actually be quicker to commute from Guangzhou.

And no shortcut is spared in construction, resulting in abysmal quality standards and potential danger. Residents of one new compound staged a protest after huge holes began appearing in the walls within months of them moving in. The brother of ousted mayor, Xu Zongheng , was linked with the development.

"They are just white-elephant projects," Luo said. "Assembly workers live in dormitories, and those working in the city centre would never want to travel four hours each day. The price difference is offset by transport costs."

While public housing is undesirable, regular housing just gets more unaffordable.

The numbers are staggering: the average price of a new home rose from 11,000 to 28,000 yuan per square metre last year, according to the city's planning and land resource committee. In 2006, the average price was 7,000 yuan.

Income has failed to keep pace. According to data from Shenzhen's statistics bureau, the average monthly wage rose 12 per cent to 3,621 yuan last year. In the sweatshops, earnings are stuck in the 1,000 to 1,500 yuan bracket.

Last weekend, the State Council issued a directive that reiterated the need to build low-cost housing to prevent a bubble that could damage social stability. Shenzhen party boss, Liu Yupu , immediately vowed to double supply.

This year, Shenzhen will build 22,300 low-cost apartments, but almost all are in distant suburbs. The average rent is low, but not significantly lower than the slums.

Analysts believe regional authorities are caught between following the central government's orders and maintaining the lucrative real estate frenzy.

Local governments generated 1.5 trillion yuan from land sales last year, nearly 5 per cent of China's gross domestic product. Construction, steel, home furnishings and many other sectors are heavily reliant on the real estate boom. And with low interest rates and official encouragement of bank lending, about one-sixth of the country's nearly 10 trillion yuan in new loans last year flowed into the property sector.

In Shenzhen, the local government earned 13.6 billion yuan from land sales last year, or 15 per cent of total revenue.

"Shenzhen doesn't have the determination to build enough affordable housing for the low-income groups," said researcher Song Ding , from the Shenzhen-based China Development Institute.

Song suggested the city turn slums into affordable new housing so struggling families could continue to live in central locations with low transport costs. But with so little financial incentive to do this, the likes of Luo, the office clerk, should start preparing for a long commute when the wrecking ball swings.


----------



## williamhou2005

der Reisender said:


> Could you explain how to find the observation deck? I've tried in the past with little success


I searched on Google and found that the observation deck has closed several months ago due to lack of customers...

It's true people don't usually think of visiting there, and the building itself doesn't look like a tourist attraction...

http://szhome.oeeee.com/a/20090717/261325.html


----------



## Scion

Design for one of the towers surrounding the Stock Exchange building
By Austrian architect Hans Hollein
~200m










http://sz.focus.cn/news/2010-01-25/846553.html


----------



## YannSZ

*Shenzhen NanShan Stadium - Taken on 12th of february*

Good advancement on one of the stadium that will open for Shenzhen Universiade in 2011!


----------



## Scion

Shenzhen Nanao Yangchou Bay Hotel

A 7 star luxury hotel in the scenic Nanao peninsular in the city's east





























Picture of the hotel's surrounding. The houses in this pic are the ones depicted in the model above










Shot from one of the houses











Location of Nanao peninsular in Shenzhen (the one to the east)


----------



## Scion

Shekou Sea World China Merchants Plaza

225m


----------



## Scion

China Merchants Securities Headquarters

150m

Located at corner of Fuhua Yilu and Mintian Lu


----------



## YannSZ

That's one ugly building!
I don't know if Merchant's securities is related to China Merchants bank but if it is I don't understand why they would come up with such a dull design while the China Merchants Bank headquarter on ShenNan road is so well done and so iconic.


----------



## Scion

Great China IFC 大中华国际金融中心

180m, 35fl | 30fl | 23 fl | 23fl


----------



## Scion

Shenzhen Bay waterfront park


----------



## Scion

Bizhongyuan Phase 2
Residential, 34 - 37 fl
Luohu District, corner of Aiguo Lu and Yanhe Lu


----------



## Celebriton

^^Those green thing is plants? Amazing building.


----------



## Þróndeimr

The whole 4 in 1 proposal by FCJZ Atelier. Only the westmost building of their was approved, rest of these was rejected.


----------



## Atmosphere

So that last one was rejected too? Damn that is one awesome building....


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ yes, Coop Himmelblau won the competition for that site.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y136/cityw/Architecture/4in13small.jpg
The only building been built from this proposal (except the Stock Exchange which is in the middle) is the leftmost building. 180m tall.


----------



## [email protected]

Celebriton said:


> ^^Those green thing is plants? Amazing building.


I believe those are plants. Barcelona has a silmilar build in Av. Diagonal 20 years ago, was a corporate HQ, albeit in a much much smaller scale - 10 stories I guess?


----------



## [email protected]

:lol: Hilton building above, as its plain block towers in most places in the world, looks depressing as always. Sucks big time!


----------



## Scion

Houhai gets another 250m+ (minimum height limit set by the gov)

http://www.sz.gov.cn/ghj/qt/tzgg/201003/t20100308_1475835.htm


T107-0002 250m+ and T107-0003 100m+
























































The video: http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/35153565/v.swf


----------



## Scion

Bao'an Stadium progress (Bamboo Nest)

by MCFXM


----------



## Scion

z0rg said:


> Terra Tower [Phase III] 250m+. Seems like this one isn't dead after all.


More renders on the Terra Tower, height not yet confirmed.

































































Construction starts August this year


----------



## CoCoMilk

Are there any renders of "Bamboo Nest"?


----------



## Scion

Here


----------



## Scion

Futian CBD plot B117-0022

Dinghe Insurance Building

200m, 40fl


----------



## Þróndeimr

Scion said:


> Houhai gets another 250m+ (minimum height limit set by the gov)
> 
> http://www.sz.gov.cn/ghj/qt/tzgg/201003/t20100308_1475835.htm
> 
> 
> T107-0002 250m+ and T107-0003 100m+
> 
> http://i344.photobucket.com/albums/p340/Dalianon/cb43e49c.jpg


Really nice façade!


----------



## hkskyline

*Reclamation threatens last of Shenzhen's coastline *
13 July 2010
SCMP

Shenzhen's city government has reclaimed 60 square kilometres of land from the sea since the 1990s, with little public consultation. It plans to reclaim another 50 square kilometres in the next 10 years.

Wang Yongjun , former head of the city's Futian Mangrove and Birds Nature Reserve, says 80 per cent of Shenzhen's 270 kilometres of natural coastline has disappeared in the past 30 years. A reclamation project in the east is now destroying 24 of the remaining 54 kilometres.

At least 16 reclamation projects are under way along Shenzhen's coast, spread over the Baoan, Nanshan and Yantian districts. They include plans for expressways, airport extensions, new container terminals, a power plant, logistics park, business districts and luxury properties. Mountains near the coast have been razed to fill the sea.

The rush to reclaim has environmental and economic consequences, putting further pressure on the city's remaining mangrove habitat, adding to concerns about marine pollution and lowering the value of properties thrown up too rapidly and now subsiding.

Last month, thousands of owners of flats in a glitzy west Shenzhen neighbourhood found their luxury homes were sinking again, just a few weeks after the authorities filled cracks in foundations with concrete.

Householders in the leaning towers of Baoan, otherwise known as Shum Yip New Shoreline, said they were worried about potential safety risks and the sinking value of their properties, down 10 per cent to 18,000 yuan (HK$20,600) per square metre since cracks began opening up all over buildings and pavements.

"The cracks are huge and people can put their fists inside," one owner said. "We don't know what to do and feel the authorities have tried to cover up the scandal without thinking about our safety."

Structural engineers blame the government for cutting corners on reclamation and selling the newly formed land to developers before the ground had settled properly in its rush to recoup its investment.

State media say one mu (666 square metres) of land costs 200,000 to 300,000 yuan to reclaim from the sea but the government can sell it for more than 1 million yuan. That's a tempting scenario for governments worn down by compensation negotiations with owners of small properties in central neighbourhoods.

It's not just the rich who are suffering from the Shenzhen government's reclamation projects. In the eastern Yantian district, more than 4,000 villagers from 18 small villages in Baguang have been expelled from their homes recently to make way for a seven square kilometre reclamation project that will turn their beautiful bay into an ocean of chemical plants.

Villager Wu Shaojian , who runs a seafood restaurant, is refusing to move. He says the reclamation project will destroy the city's last clean coastal waters and cost local fishermen their livelihood.

"Seafood caught in the city's east used to be of premium quality ... but the area has been heavily polluted and it's now not suitable for eating because of the government's shortsighted reclamation and industrial development projects," he said.

"Baguang is now one of only two places in Shenzhen where fishermen can catch unpolluted seafood, but Shenzhen announced a plan to reclaim land here even before higher authorities approved the prerequisite environmental impact assessment."

Zhou Wei , founder of Shenzhen's Blue Ocean Preserver Association, a local non-governmental organisation, said the reclamation in Baguang would destroy a natural habitat with 20 hectares of rare looking-glass mangrove trees that could date back 500 years, making them the oldest of their kind on the mainland.

"The Shenzhen government is so eager for quick success and instant benefit that they destroyed the city's spectacular coastlines and mangrove forests within three decades for dozens of reclamation and industrial projects," he said. "Land reclamation is irreversible. We shouldn't deprive the next generations of those spectacular natural gifts just because the government wanted chemical plants to drive up short-term GDP."

The State Oceanic Administration has long rated Shenzhen's seawater among the nation's most polluted, partly because of reclamation. And Wang said Shenzhen Bay reclamation could pollute Hong Kong waters, with sediment in the area rising more than 30 centimetres in 10 years.

"Sediment could destroy the remaining 300 hectares of mangrove forest in Shenzhen within 60 years if it continues to rise at that speed," he said. "Of course sediment will also affect Hong Kong waters. The sea and its ecological system are an entirety, without boundaries."

However, Hong Kong's Environmental Protection Department said its monitoring had found no evidence that reclamation in Shenzhen had polluted Hong Kong waters.

Very few of Shenzhen's land reclamation projects have been preceded by public consultation and some have even gone ahead without the necessary approval from provincial and national watchdogs. And Shenzhen is just part of a reclamation boom on the mainland. Five years ago, Guangdong set itself a target of reclaiming 146 square kilometres of land - more than five times the area of Macau - by the end of this year.

To put that in perspective, construction of Chek Lap Kok Airport in the 1990s involved just over nine square kilometres of reclamation in three and a half years. From the 1850s to 1996, Hong Kong reclaimed 60 square kilometres of land.

Besides Guangdong, dozens of municipalities and provinces, including Tianjin , Guangxi , Hainan , Fujian , Jiangsu , Hebei and Shandong , plan to acquire more land through reclamation. Hainan's capital, Haikou , plans to invest 2.8 billion yuan to build a 108-storey luxury hotel on an artificial island. The Shandong city of Yantai plans to spend 10 billion yuan to build 40 square kilometres of artificial islands.


----------



## Scion

Bao'an Qianhai CBD


----------



## Joel que

Is there anyone know where to find two shenzhen's shopping mall,Central walk and Kingglory Plaza?is the mall connected to subway? and which station?


----------



## hkskyline

Joel que said:


> Is there anyone know where to find two shenzhen's shopping mall,Central walk and Kingglory Plaza?is the mall connected to subway? and which station?


Central Walk is attached to Convention Ctr station.


----------



## Jim856796

Aside from the expansion of Shenzhen Airport, how many land reclaimation projects has Shenzhen executed?


----------



## Scion

^^


----------



## Joel que

hkskyline said:


> Central Walk is attached to Convention Ctr station.


thank"s for the info, what about Kingglory plaza?


----------



## hkskyline

Jim856796 said:


> Aside from the expansion of Shenzhen Airport, how many land reclaimation projects has Shenzhen executed?


Quite a lot on both coasts - along the Pearl River on the west, Shenzhen River on the southern border with Hong Kong, and Yantian port area on the east.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen's economic zone will be preserved, Wen says*
22 August 2010
South China Morning Post

Premier Wen Jiabao has assured Shenzhen that its unique status as a special economic zone will be preserved.

He made the remark during a high-profile visit to Shenzhen from Friday to yesterday in the run-up to the 30th anniversary of the establishment of the special economic zone on Thursday.

"Not only will the Shenzhen special economic zone continue, we should make it even better," Wen said.

His remarks came amid analysts' views that Shenzhen has lost its edge and uniqueness as a special economic zone because other parts of the mainland have also opened up to the world.

Shenzhen was picked by paramount leader Deng Xiaoping as one of the first cities to be opened to the world 30 years ago. As a special economic zone, it was given preferential policies such as tax breaks to attract foreign investors.

Wen, accompanied by Guangdong party secretary Wang Yang , visited enterprises, research institutes and the border checkpoints of Huanggang and Shenzhen Bay. He also inspected a Shenzhen-Hong Kong joint development project in Qianhai .

The premier reiterated that China's future lies in its open door policy and the country should promote "political reform", without which the fruits of economic reform would be lost. He made similar remarks at the National People's Congress in March. Political reform, in Beijing's terminology, usually refers to administrative reform or democracy within the party.

Wen also said that there should be a favourable environment for the public to monitor and criticise the government and help solve the problem of a high concentration of power without restrictions.

Wen also visited an exhibition on Deng's contribution to economic reform and laid flowers at the paramount leader's statue in the exhibition hall. Shenzhen will hold massive celebrations this week.


----------



## hkskyline

Joel que said:


> thank"s for the info, what about Kingglory plaza?


Took a while to find but it's next to Guomao station - 1 stop from the Lowu border checkpoint terminus station.


----------



## hkskyline

*Go on, SEZ*
24 August 2010
China Daily - Hong Kong Edition

Many things have been planned to mark the 30th anniversary of China's first four "special economic zones" (SEZs), cities designated to open up to global investment and business partnerships. But Premier Wen Jiabao's weekend visit to Shenzhen, the largest SEZ and now a flourishing business city in South China, was of extraordinary importance.

For the Chinese nation to achieve its future goal and to regain its past glory it will have no choice but to continue its reform and opening to the world.

"Grinding to a halt or backtracking would only prove suicidal in the end," the Premier said.

Guangdong is the province where three of the four initial SEZs were located and they became the driver for the province to provide one quarter of the nation's exports.

Soon enough, that model of change was followed by other cities with similar geographic convenience, allowing foreign investment and export business to spread to virtually the entire China coast.

But the transformation has not been without controversy, with some arguing that the coastal cities' development model, led by export-oriented manufacturing, cannot be applied to all cities and is perhaps no longer as beneficial as before, especially considering environmental constraints.

In the meantime, the SEZs have also been conscious of where their shortcomings are in non-business areas. They are busy matching their economic progress with social services and political initiatives.

It was encouraging to hear Premier Wen promise his support to Shenzhen's efforts to boost residents' confidence and sense of security and take care of the low-income and other disadvantaged groups.

All these will be done, as Wen rightly put it, through continuing the reform process that China embarked upon 30 years ago, under the guidance of Deng Xiaoping and his comrades. And he has full reason to expect the SEZs, which used to show the way forward for the rest of China, to go on and yield fresh, eye-opening experiences.


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Twin Towers for Hong Kong and Shenzhen*
http://www.evolo.us/architecture/twin-towers-for-hong-kong-and-shenzhen/

Even though China regained control of Hong Kong a decade ago, the political, social, and economic conditions between the two continue to be very different. There has been an increasing interaction between Hong Kong and the mainland’s nearest city, Shenzhen, which has prompted the construction of numerous checkpoints, factories, and the relocation of entire communities.

This project designed by architect Koren Sin proposes a single community for the two regions -a set of residential towers, one located in each city and linked by a habitable bridge. The Hong Kong tower is designed according to the residential needs of the island while the program for Shenzhen’s development is based on traditional Chinese housing. The residential portion located on the bridge is a fusion of both lifestyles – an experiment on the possibilities of a twin-city that could accommodate both political and economic systems.


----------



## hkskyline

Oh wow .. never heard of that plan from the HK side!


----------



## Gaeus

Oh gosh! someone forgot that this project is in a river? This proposal will never be approved. Unless if they raise the base level.


----------



## Whiteeclipse

*Shenzhen to Invest 40 Billion Yuan in Qianhai, Securities Says*
The southern Chinese city of Shenzhen plans to invest 40 billion yuan ($5.88 billion) in its Qianhai area to make it the “Manhattan” of the Pearl River Delta, the Securities Times reported today, citing the local government.

The investment in the 15 square kilometer area of the city will be made over the next three years, the Shenzhen-based newspaper reported. The government is looking at the possiblity of offerring a low tax regime similar to Hong Kong’s and of allowing free convertibility of the yuan in the area, according to the report.
http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...-billion-yuan-in-qianhai-securities-says.html


Under the plan, Shenzhen will build a 15-square-km service industrial zone in Qianhai in Nanshan district, said Xu Chongguang, deputy director of the Shenzhen municipal committee of planning, land and resources.

Xu said Shenzhen would invest 40 billion yuan ($5.9 billion) to build the zone that will house financial institutions and logistics, technology, telecommunications, media and commercial companies.

It is estimated that the zone's gross domestic product will grow to 150 billion yuan by 2020.
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2010-08/27/content_11217459.htm


----------



## CITYUSAA

Ten richest billionaires in the world http://theworldsbillionaires2.tk/ Learn the secret of MONEY http://MINDMILLIONAIRE.tk/


----------



## YannSZ

Shenzhen Futian Stadium pictures taken on sunday 12th:


































More pictures of Shenzhen here.


----------



## YannSZ

*FuTian future Train station for the Hong Kong Shenzhen Guangzhou express railway*

Taken on 12th of September:










Click here for the full size.

More pictures of Shenzhen constructions.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Scion said:


> China Merchants Securities Headquarters
> 
> 150m
> 
> Located at corner of Fuhua Yilu and Mintian Lu


ARCADIS is consulting this project. They have some information and renderings.

China Merchant Securities Building
When China Merchant Securities first approached RTKL, the securities company communicated two important objectives. First, it needed a headquarters building that would accommodate a challenging urban site in downtown Shenzhen. Second, it needed a space that would embody and project the mission of the organization. RTKL responded with a design that represents the very essence of China Merchant Securities. Using innovative technologies and sustainable design elements, RTKL has crafted a world-class 60,000-SM office building that embodies the best of traditional Chinese design principles, cutting-edge architecture and the client’s corporate identity.

The Class-A office building stands 33 stories, or 150 meters, tall. The building’s sculptural exterior projects an image of stability and security while its monumental internal spaces reflect the dynamic nature of the client’s core business—the fluid flow of the capital. A stunning space altogether, the China Merchant Securities office building will reinforce the client’s strategic objectives and bring a new sense of energy to downtown Shenzhen.










So is this a new design, or the previous design?


----------



## Scion

Not sure, they are probably still revising the design down to the last minute. Both looks good!


----------



## Scion

Green Beauty
208m
High rise farms

http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/s/v/2010-09-15/150161142043.html


----------



## Þróndeimr

I've been adding a lot of Shenzhen project on Urbika in order to get the best possible overview. Everyone can easily join and add/edit the database as they want to, so that's why i mention this here. Check the site out (its made by SSC'ers). Click: urbika.com/shenzhen

Map:









Lists:


----------



## Celebriton

^^They will not build the Logistic City tower. It's just an imagination and wasting of money.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Celebriton said:


> ^^They will not build the Logistic City tower. It's just an imagination and wasting of money.


That is why its status is listed as concept/study. Such projects are never ment to be a real proposal, everyone should know that.


----------



## mthmchris

I've got a couple questions.

First, does anyone know what's being built in the huge area that the government demolished in Xiasha? Also, are there further plans to demolish and 're-develop' Xiasha or was it only that one section near Binhai Highway?

Secondly, does anyone know what's being planned for the area between Central Walk and the Convention Center to the south? I know the 'Shenzhen Eye' is being built to the North of Central Walk (presumably after they complete Futian Station?), but to the south it appears like there's no activity, only the remnants of a half-built mall. 

Thirdly, next to the Sheraton in Futian, there was that big swath of land that used to be Gangxia that got bulldozed for redevelopment. I remember seeing one render of what they were planning on doing with that plot (looked like something similar to Soho in Beijing's Guomao), but it didn't appear that (1) the plans were definite and (2) that it would take up the whole plot. What's going on there?

Fourthly, is the Terra Tower in Che Gong Miao being built? Over at Gaoloumi it seemed like the sentiment was that it was indeed going to get built. If it's for sure, are they still going with that goofy cone design?

Lastly, does anyone know what're the plans for Huanggangcun? I saw one piece over here in SkyscraperCity that appeared like they were going to demolish all of Huanggangcun and the vast majority of Shuiweicun. I live in the area, and everyone in Shuiwei says that there's no plans for redevelopment in Shuiwei. Around Huanggangcun, I've heard mixed messages. My pet theory is that there will be a portion of Huangangcun redeveloped (in the mold of Xiasha, likely right along Binhai Highway and surrounding the empty buildings on Jintian Road) rather than a complete demolition akin to Gangxia. Does anyone have any news on this?

Thanks!

EDIT: After some investigative work, I think I've uncovered at least _part_ of the answer for the third question. It appears that there's going to be at least one skyscraper erected on the south west corner of that road - a 240m tall office building built by 中国南方电网 called 鼎和大厦. Link here - it's from around June. Sorry in advance if I've misunderstood any of it - my reading ability in Chinese is pretty terrible.

On a side note, does anyone else think that Futian CBD would be well served with some residential real estate projects? I worry that some of the CBDs in China will end up being as dead at night as (e.g. my hometown) Pittsburgh's downtown is.


----------



## Scion

Hey Chris, I'll try to answer them as best as I can. Most of these answers are sourced from gaoloumi so there can be mistakes, so sorry about that hehe!



*1. Xiasha*

Yes those demolished areas will be replaced with new residential apartments and shiny officer towers. The tallest planned is a 180m hotel. Here are some LQ renders and models


----------



## Scion

*2. between Central Walk and Convention*

Yes there is a half built shopping mall there. The mall is called IA Mall 晶岛国际购物中心. The developer of that mall (S.Z.I.E. 深国商) ran into serious financial problems, so the half built mall is just gonna sit there incomplete. Until they or another developer source enough funds to finish the project.

Official site for the mall: http://www.sziamall.com/en/index.html


----------



## Scion

*3. Gangxia*

Yes there are only masterplans for Gangxia so far, no individual tower designs have been released to the public. Yes the masterplans do look like Beijing Soho. Generally there won't be any superstall in Gangxia, unless the planning guys wanted symmetrical balance to Ping An. 鼎和大厦 is enclosed within Fuhua 3 Lu, Zhongxin 6 Lu and Jintian Lu so it's not technically part of the Gangxia masterplan.

Anyway here are 2 of the masterplans drawn up for the area:


----------



## Scion

*4. Terra Tower*

No, the 250m+ cone shaped tower will not be built. This is what they are building instead:












*5. Huanggang*

I don't have anymore info on top of what you've already read in that thread :tongue2:



Hope that helps!


----------



## YannSZ

*Shenzhen Guosen Securities Tower by Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas*

I don't know the exact location of this tower. Any idea?

The full information on dezeen.com here.


----------



## YannSZ

*NFU and SZU Advanced Technology Park / Jaeger and Partner Architects + sa_i*

Shenzhen based Jaeger and Partner Architects, Ltd. and Chicago based saltans architects intl, ltd have collaborated on the winning design solution for the NanFanG University of Science & Technology and New Shenzhen University Technology Park.

More info here.


----------



## mthmchris

Scion, thanks for all the info. 

They _really_ need to do something about that "rotten tail" across from Central Walk. Really sorta ruins that whole area...


----------



## mthmchris

YannSZ,

It looks like the Guosen Securities Building is being built in the swath of land across from 购物公园. 

Here they say that it's going to be between "Mintian Lu" and "Fuhua Lu". Now, I don't know if they mean 福华一路 or 福华二路, but if I'm not mistaken the China Merchants Securities Building is already being built at the corner of 福华一路 (cattycorner from the Marco Polo Building), so I'm going to deduce that the building you're referring to is going to be at the corner of 福华二路, cattycorner from the Starbucks in Coco Park and across the street from Lili Marleen.

I'm liking how that block is shaping up. I really enjoy the design you linked to, as well as the China Merchants Securities building.


----------



## Þróndeimr

The building is located on the corner of Mintian Rd and Fuhua Rd (not Fuhua 1st Rd, thats where China Merchants Securities Building is located).

I've uploaded info, and bigger renderings + map showing the exact location on Urbika, http://urbika.com/projects/view/4111-guosen-securities-to


----------



## z0rg

Is that true that Vanke plans a 300m+ tower in Nanshan? I couldn't find any info.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen's Qianhai - partner or rival for Hong Kong?*
8 November 2010
SCMP

On a dusty 15-square-kilometre construction site in Shekou , Shenzhen, the foundations have been laid for what has been billed to become "the Central of Shenzhen" or "the Manhattan of the Pearl River Delta".

Shenzhen authorities have loftier ambitions than building high-rises and metro lines in the district. Numerous co-operative ventures with Hong Kong are in the pipeline that could see it become a rival financial centre in the Pearl River Delta.

Chief Secretary Henry Tang Ying-yen in July last year was among the first to say Qianhai had potential to be the "Central of Shenzhen".

A month later, Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen sought to ease concerns that development of Qianhai - with financial services to be one of the pillar industries - would pose a threat to Hong Kong by saying: "Even the Qianhai reclamation work has not been completed yet."

A year on, the reclamation and site formation are done. Workers are busy on projects such as the Qianhai metro station with a property development above it. The extension of Shenzhen's first metro line, with a stop in Qianhai, is expected to start operation next month.

According to its blueprint, the municipal government will invest 40 billion yuan (HK$46.5 billion) in the next three years to develop service industries such as finance, logistics, professional services, communications and the media as well as hi-tech industry. Its confidence in the development of Qianhai, one of the last plots of undeveloped land in the special economic zone, is built on the status granted to the area by the central government.

Shenzhen Mayor Xu Qin has said the gross domestic product of Qianhai will reach 150 billion yuan in 2020, more than a third of the present figure for the entire city.

The National Development and Reform Commission issued a circular two weeks ago saying Qianhai would have the same power to manage its economy as cities "specially designated in the state plan", meaning it will have the economic autonomy of a province. Currently there are five such mainland cities - Dalian , Qingdao , Shenzhen, Ningbo and Xiamen .

Dr Fang Zhou, assistant chief research officer at the One Country Two Systems Research Institute in Hong Kong, said Qianhai's special status would put Shenzhen in a better position to seek preferential treatment for it in areas such as approval for foreign investment and fiscal policies. "Shenzhen authorities' strategy is to team up with Hong Kong to fight for favours for Qianhai," he said.

The State Council has also designated Qianhai as a "Hong Kong-Shenzhen modern service industries co-operation zone".

The governments of Hong Kong and Shenzhen are discussing how to capitalise on Hong Kong's strength in financial services, trade and logistics to pave the way for development of service industries in the zone.

Beneath the hype lies the fact that Qianhai will be used as a testing ground for initiatives that have not been tried in other mainland cities.

Options being considered by Shenzhen officials and academics for Qianhai include allowing Hong Kong's offshore financial institutions and arbitration institutions to set up branches in Qianhai, a pilot scheme for free convertibility of the yuan, and introduction of salaries and profits taxes much lower than elsewhere on the mainland.

Fang, who has exchanged views with Shenzhen officials on development of Qianhai, said Shenzhen authorities were seeking consent from central government departments to cut profits tax for companies investing in Qianhai to about 20 cent, compared to 25 per cent for firms elsewhere on the mainland. Hong Kong's profits tax is 16.5 per cent.

"The Shenzhen government also hopes to cut the rate of salaries tax to about 20 per cent to raise its appeal to talent from Hong Kong and overseas," he said. The standard rate of salary tax in Hong Kong is 15 per cent.

Fang said Shenzhen's expectation of the development of Qianhai went beyond providing support services, such as data centres for financial institutions, for Hong Kong's service industries. "Instead, Shenzhen wants to woo top talent in service industries from Hong Kong to develop high-end service industries in Qianhai. In this sense, Qianhai will compete with Hong Kong in the development of service industries," he said.

The planned 50-kilometre, 20-minute rail link between Hong Kong and Shenzhen airports will have a stop in Qianhai. The Hong Kong International Arbitration Centre said it would be interested in expanding services to the mainland.

An official with Shenzhen's Urban Planning, Land and Resources Commission, which oversees development of Qianhai, said it was pressing ahead with preparatory work. Guo Wanda, vice-president of the Shenzhen-based China Development Institute, said there was "plenty of room for imagination" for the development of Qianhai.

"I believe Qianhai will enjoy greater flexibility in areas such as the tax system and flow of currency," he said.

The Qianhai Management Authority, established in April, was modelled on statutory bodies in Hong Kong that enjoyed great flexibility and autonomy, Guo said. "It would be a good idea to invite Hong Kong officials or professionals to serve as members," he said.

Tsang said in his policy address his government would work with Shenzhen to encourage the local trades to seize opportunities arising from Qianhai's development.

A spokesman for the Constitutional and Mainland Affairs Bureau said the Shenzhen authorities were responsible for the development and management of Qianhai, while Hong Kong would serve as an adviser.

National People's Congress Hong Kong deputy Priscilla Lau Pui-king said Qianhai had a long way to go to become a mature financial centre. Fang agreed: "Given Hong Kong's advantage in the rule of law and free flow of capital, it is difficult for Qianhai to emulate Hong Kong in the development of service industries."


----------



## deepblue01

"the Manhattan of the Pearl River Delta"
Sounds really stupid, hopefully more supertalls will be built around that area. So when they say Central Shenzhen, does that mean it will be the new central CBD of Shenzhen?


----------



## YannSZ

^^ you're right.
And I don't really understand why they want to do a financial center in QianHai when they've invested so much to make FuTian district the financial center of Shenzhen.


----------



## Geography

They must think there is enough high finance to go around.  Considering how big the Pearl River Delta is in terms of populations and economy, that is not unreasonable. New York City's financial district is pretty much all of Manhattan which is larger than Futian District, and NYC isn't even the only financial center in the U.S. There are also Chicago, Charlotte, Dallas, San Francisco, and Kansas City.


----------



## Pansori

YannSZ said:


> ^^ you're right.
> And I don't really understand why they want to do a financial center in QianHai when they've invested so much to make FuTian district the financial center of Shenzhen.


I guess it's simply to distribute the centers into different geographical locations to ease traffic congestion and take a more sustainable approach to transport in general. It is easier to build and manage infrastructure dedicated to connecting a number of separate centers rather than infrastructure leading to a single center from all directions. This makes very good sense in densely populated areas. Look at the Netherlands or Germany's Ruhr/Rhein region: instead of having a single massive center they have many smaller centers which are all very well inter-connected with roads and railways yet are not as congested as a single large center would be. Therefore Qian Hai Water City is a prime example of wise and sustainable planning.

Same approach will sooner or later have to be implemented in Shanghai, Beijing and other large cities if they want to avoid over-growing.


----------



## YannSZ

^^
That makes sense ! Thanks !


----------



## hkskyline

They have already done so in Beijing and Shanghai. Beijing now has a Finance Street west of the Forbidden City to decentralize from the World Trade Ctr. area in the east side. Shanghai has Pudong.


----------



## Scion

Qianhai Water City full length video


----------



## z0rg

Hanking Group is building a 281m tower in Nanshan. Anybody please open a thread as soon as they release the first images of it.
http://gcontent.oeeee.com/2/71/2715518c87599930/Blog/11b/fab2b7.html

Location, by crazyboyxzy.


----------



## hkhui

Is there any more news about the 前海水城 Qianhai Water City project?


----------



## Munwon

Wow thats a very nice building in the 1st picture on post 364. Any info on it?


----------



## hkskyline

*Ancient village resists developer *
18 January 2011
South China Morning Post

Thirty residents in a 700-year-old village in Shenzhen, many of them Hongkongers, are being confronted by a developer who blocked roads and cut water and electricity supplies in an attempt to clear their homes for redevelopment.

The stand-off between the villagers and guards hired by the developer was still going on last night. A few villagers were slightly injured in occasional clashes. They are the last to stay on in the historical Gangxia village in Futian district, claiming that the development is illegal.

"We are just struggling with our last breath, we are the only ones who can still withstand the disturbance mentally," said a villager, 30, who identified himself by the surname Man. He said he had been living in fear for several years as the village suffered one disruption after another.

The villagers, all bearing the surname Man, or Wen in Putonghua, share the same ancestor as some of Hong Kong's indigenous residents.

Gangxia, which lies at the heart of the urban district, was once a strong community with thousands of people, including more than 1,000 with Hong Kong residency. It was built 700 years ago by an army created by scholar-general hero Wen Tianxiang in the southern Song dynasty.

Residents began moving out several years ago as redevelopment took place in half of the village. Either they could not stand the disturbance of the land seizures or they received millions in compensation. Many buildings were demolished.

"It is not about money," Man said. "Our village definitely has our own ability to redevelop. It is about justice. It's our land. It's an issue related to our descendants and not something money can resolve."

He said the government named a developer without any open tender. Two of the villagers were admitted to hospital last year after they were beaten by triad members as they campaigned against land seizures. "This is really outrageous. I am not rich but I never worry about meals {hellip} We are not like those who leave after receiving millions in compensation."


----------



## YannSZ

There is some activity on this plot. All the walls have been torn down and the plot is being cleared out. Any idea about what can it be?


----------



## mthmchris

Yann, 

I believe that plot (and the cleared one where the homeless people live next door) were going to be a couple residential real estate towers. Can't find the link though... I think I saw it at Gaoloumi.

Another question for the board. Recently, there's been some activity around Huanggangcun. I talked to some of my friends that lived there, and it doesn't seem like there's going to be a widespread demolition ala Gangxia, but there's definitely something going on - perhaps a partial redevelopment in the mold of Xiasha.










Anyone know what's up here?


----------



## hkskyline

*South China city considering congestion fees against traffic jams*

BEIJING, Mar. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's southern economic powerhouse Shenzhen is studying the possibility of collecting congestion fees and further raising parking fees to unsnarl its clogged roads.

Huang Min, director of the Shenzhen Traffic and Transport Commission, said the city is working on a package of measures to cub traffic jams, including further improving the management of vehicles and roads.

Shenzhen will speed up construction of the metro and track traffic and open more bus routes to encourage more local residents and tourists to use the city's public transportation facilities, China Daily on Tuesday quoted Huang as saying.

Wang Guowen, a researcher from the Shenzhen Comprehensive Development Institute, said the collection of congestion fees indicates the government is learning the experience of some other countries and regions to tackle traffic problems by introducing market principles.

Lu Huapu, a professor from Tsinghua University, said collecting congestion fees would certainly help ease traffic jams in Shenzhen, but it cannot tackle the problem at its roots.

Relevant departments should further improve the city's public transport systems and lower the charges for using public facilities before congestion fees are collected, Lu said.

According to a five-year plan of improving the city's public transport capacity, Shenzhen is expected to become the country's first city to build special high-occupancy vehicle lanes in the Chinese mainland, Huang said.

Shenzhen will build an additional 150 kilometers of special bus lanes this year, and another 100 km in 2012, Huang said.

By the end of 2013, Shenzhen will have special bus lanes reaching more than 400 km.

And Shenzhen will put 3,000 new buses into service in the following five years, Huang said.

Shenzhen now has the mainland's highest vehicle density. More than 1.7 million vehicles had been registered in the city by the end of last year, approaching the official limit. But there are actually more than 1.9 million vehicles, in addition to cars from outside the city, Shenzhen traffic department figures showed.


----------



## YannSZ

mthmchris said:


> Yann,
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's up here?



For sure the small buildings facing the exhibition center on BinHe Road are being renovated as it seems that all these types of buildings (even higher ones) are getting a facelift on a ver long portion of BinHe Road. They seem to facelift even the buildings that have already been renovated few years back.
But this is classical china think, the facelift only the first blocks that are facing the main road, the buildings in the back don't get to be renovated...
The dust under the carpet policy...


----------



## YannSZ

*Who knows about this building?*

Is there a thread on this building? Just West of Citic Plaza.

Kaisa International Finance Center (yet another IFC in Shenzhen... it begins becoming ridiculous!)

They write: "breaking the height record of Shenzhen city..."


----------



## Scion

YannSZ said:


> Is there a thread on this building? Just West of Citic Plaza.
> 
> Kaisa International Finance Center (yet another IFC in Shenzhen... it begins becoming ridiculous!)


Hi, this is actually Feng Long Center. They've recently changed the name to Kaisa IFC and the height being shortened to ~280m

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257433


----------



## z0rg

Breaking the height record? Lol
Therefore the renders can't be final. Or they should be sued for 'spreading false rumors'.


----------



## YannSZ

Scion said:


> Hi, this is actually Feng Long Center. They've recently changed the name to Kaisa IFC and the height being shortened to ~280m
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257433


Thanks!


----------



## hkskyline

YannSZ said:


> Is there a thread on this building? Just West of Citic Plaza.
> 
> Kaisa International Finance Center (yet another IFC in Shenzhen... it begins becoming ridiculous!)
> 
> They write: "breaking the height record of Shenzhen city..."


Is this a SHKP development or they're just copying the IFC brand?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Interchange Tower
by WORKac | 187m | 46fl | App

For WORKac’s skyscraper design for the Shenzhen Metro Tower, the architects created a new a new kind of mixed density to promote a sustainable 
and a diverse stacked city. This vertical city holds places places of intense urban interchange that combine infrastructure, mixed uses, and public 
space. Located at an intersection with a horizontal crossroads of major boulevards, this vertical interchange between the underground metro, 
ground-level bus station, shopping podium and the offices and hotel above will essentially be linking the metro with the sky. ”We call this tower 
the Interchange – a vertical city that twists together natural green space with ecological systems, structural and functional efficiency with 
dramatic new forms and technology, while linking the underground to the sky,” added the architects.

“Our design celebrates this condition by tracing the diagonal line of the Metro Line #1 up through the building. The subway can also be easily 
accessed directly through the main elevators of the tower, which also provides direct and convenient access for hotel guests and office workers to 
travel directly from the secure tower metro lobby to the upper floors,” explained the architects.

The tower draws on contextual diagonal lines – all derived from the trajectory of the metro – become the organizing motif of the building. A series 
of open green spaces have been strategically inserted between the different programmatic zones. These “green pockets” are chiseled into the 
building, creating a natural counterpoint to the hard edges of the tower and providing a striking visual confirmation of the building’s commitment 
to the new ecological urbanism. The building’s diagonal forms also help the structural system.

The floors directly below each cut take advantage of the requirements for large structural trusses and refuge floors to create space for natural 
water filtration systems. By sharing systems, the building can also take advantage of the inverse day-night load cycles of the offices and the hotel, 
spreading out the maximum loads across 24 hours. Rooftop solar panels at the tower and podium will help provide additional energy for the building.

ArchDaily Urbika


----------



## YannSZ

^^ where will it be located? Any idea?


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ yes, i always find the exact location and post the project on Urbika, here is a link: http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/5274-interchange-tower


----------



## YannSZ

Scion said:


> *2. between Central Walk and Convention*
> 
> Yes there is a half built shopping mall there. The mall is called IA Mall 晶岛国际购物中心. The developer of that mall (S.Z.I.E. 深国商) ran into serious financial problems, so the half built mall is just gonna sit there incomplete. Until they or another developer source enough funds to finish the project.
> 
> Official site for the mall: http://www.sziamall.com/en/index.html


Shenzhen IA Mall is back on tracks !


----------



## YannSZ

Here are some pics of the new orange scaffolding on IA mall. And of the new sales office.
Taken today.


----------



## YannSZ

*XiaSha redevelopment pictures*

Taken yesterday:


----------



## YannSZ

*First Capital Plaza and China Merchant securities construction*

First Capital Plaza is almost at ground level now!


















More pictures of Shenzhen construction here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/sets/1582442/detail/


----------



## velut arbor aevo

Xiasha is developed by Kingkey as well, but the tallest building there will only be 180 meters.


----------



## Þróndeimr

Posted something about the Guosen Securities Tower in this thread.


----------



## Atmosphere

:drool: Those windows are awesome!


----------



## YannSZ

Is this proposal dead? Are we sure they're going with this one?


----------



## Þróndeimr

^^ i wrote about it in the thread about the building, see the link in my post.


----------



## mthmchris

Good to see they're finally doing something about the 烂尾 that was IA Mall. 

That said, a big part of me was hoping that they would have scrapped the whole "Central Walk" idea and built a cluster of towers (preferably residential) where IA Mall is going to be. Absolutely zero people are going to take the time to stroll those ugly, man-made gardens in Shenzhen's heat.

But - a new mall beats a half-finished one, I suppose. Let's just hope they scrap the tacky, floral design.


----------



## Scion

New IA Mall renders 

http://www.china-ia.com/iamalls.html


----------



## hkskyline

Will their roof garden connect to Central Walk?


----------



## YannSZ

hkskyline said:


> Will their roof garden connect to Central Walk?


For sure! The 4 foot bridges are already there on the Central Walk waiting to be connected to IA Mall, then IA Mall connected with footbridges to the exhibition center. You will be able to walk from exhibition center to lianhua hill without crossing any road.
Exhibition center => IA Mall roof => Central Walk roof => Central Park => Civic Center => Shenzhen Library roof => LianHua park

They are now connecting the north side of Shenzhen library roof to inside LianHua park directly.
(That's where I run, Can't wait to make all this without crossing any roads!)


----------



## YannSZ

BinHai hospital almost completed:
Taken this afternoon.


----------



## YannSZ

*China Aerospace Science and Technology museum*

It seems that there is no thread for this building! It seems quite tall!

Here is the location:









And here are the renderings on the construction site walls.
Awful name!


























They are 4 floors down:


----------



## Munwon

More projects YannSZ!!! Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Þróndeimr

YannSZ said:


> It seems that there is no thread for this building! It seems quite tall!


Thread is here. CASC International center on Urbika.


----------



## Planner Shenzhen

hkskyline said:


> *South China city considering congestion fees against traffic jams*
> 
> BEIJING, Mar. 8 (Xinhua) -- China's southern economic powerhouse Shenzhen is studying the possibility of collecting congestion fees and further raising parking fees to unsnarl its clogged roads.
> 
> Huang Min, director of the Shenzhen Traffic and Transport Commission, said the city is working on a package of measures to cub traffic jams, including further improving the management of vehicles and roads.
> 
> Shenzhen will speed up construction of the metro and track traffic and open more bus routes to encourage more local residents and tourists to use the city's public transportation facilities, China Daily on Tuesday quoted Huang as saying.
> 
> Wang Guowen, a researcher from the Shenzhen Comprehensive Development Institute, said the collection of congestion fees indicates the government is learning the experience of some other countries and regions to tackle traffic problems by introducing market principles.
> 
> Lu Huapu, a professor from Tsinghua University, said collecting congestion fees would certainly help ease traffic jams in Shenzhen, but it cannot tackle the problem at its roots.
> 
> Relevant departments should further improve the city's public transport systems and lower the charges for using public facilities before congestion fees are collected, Lu said.
> 
> Shenzhen now has the mainland's highest vehicle density. More than 1.7 million vehicles had been registered in the city by the end of last year, approaching the official limit. But there are actually more than 1.9 million vehicles, in addition to cars from outside the city, Shenzhen traffic department figures showed.


The city should not implement traffic congestion fees before they start enforcing traffic and parking regulations. The city is effectively subsidizing driving by allowing people to park for free on the streets and sidewalks. That land that the cars park on is extremely valuable.

Exhibition Center









Hongshulin (Mangrove Park along Binhai)









Xinzhou Cun 









right outside a neighborhood police station









Sorry about overly large photos, will be better next time


----------



## YannSZ

^^ this is one of the thing I hate the most in Shenzhen!
I have tons of pictures like these!
What angers me the most is that these people don't think any second about how pedestrian will do and especially family with baby strollers! These families have to take their baby strollers on the road to go around these vehicles, exposing them to running cars! Many restaurants organize themselves the parking of their customers right in front of their restaurants, putting the most expensive cars just near the entrance to show that wealthy people eat there. And their cars completely block the pedestrians.
They really need to do something about that.


----------



## hkskyline

Well, I think the other aspect is more practical. It's easy to install some electronic devices to charge cars every time they enter the city. But to place traffic enforcement cops to fine violaters on the street is likely more cumbersome and the revenue stream won't be as big.


----------



## YannSZ

hkskyline said:


> Well, I think the other aspect is more practical. It's easy to install some electronic devices to charge cars every time they enter the city. But to place traffic enforcement cops to fine violaters on the street is likely more cumbersome and the revenue stream won't be as big.


I disagree, the revenue stream can be huge. If you asked me to fine 30 RMB for any parking violation around my place, I would make thousands RMB a day.


----------



## hkskyline

*Longest coastal park in SZ opens*
2011-August-8 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN Bay Park, the longest coastal park in Shenzhen, was opened to the public Friday, one week before the opening of the Universiade.

The 108-hectare park extends from the Mangrove Ecological Park in the east to the bank of Shenzhen Bay Checkpoint in the west, includes 13 regional theme parks for entertainment, sports, sightseeing and leisure. Part of the parkland was reclaimed from the sea, where sightseeing stands were built. A 9-km bicycle lane runs parallel with the pedestrian road.

There are 1,800 parking spaces in car parks along the 9-km coastal park.

At the launch ceremony, city Party chief Wang Rong and Mayor Xu Qin planted trees with Universiade volunteers at the Crescent Valley theme park.

“Shenzhen is a city of volunteers. I was moved that so many volunteers joined in to serve the Universiade, Wang said. “The volunteer spirit is one of the city’s major driving forces on its way to becoming an international city.”

The ceremony also marked the opening of 360 parks citywide which were built or renovated this year.

The city now has 824 parks, ranking No.1 in the country.

Shenzhen Bay Park is in a 15-km coastal leisure belt linking Futian and Nanshan and ending at Shekou in Nanshan District.


----------



## Divineator

^^Sounds interesting. Any photos online to share on this one?


----------



## hkskyline

Divineator said:


> ^^Sounds interesting. Any photos online to share on this one?


Local news report with park images : http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/PpBtI_KD45c/


----------



## hkskyline

*South China metropolis benefits from international games * 

SHENZHEN, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) -- For 26-year-old Jiang Huali, a typical morning used to involve waking up at 6 a.m. and spending more than two hours riding buses to her office in downtown Shenzhen.

These days, Jiang makes it to work in just an hour, courtesy of one of several new subway lines that have been built in the south China city as it prepares for the upcoming 2011 Universiade.

Jiang is just one of more than 10 million Shenzhen residents who have already benefited from the renovations and developments that the city has undertaken in preparation for the 12-day sports event, which will open on Aug. 12.

Shenzhen won the right to host the 26th Universiade in 2007. The city immediately began working to improve its infrastructure, upgrading and remodeling 280 main roads and spending 75 billion yuan (11.7 billion U.S. dollars) to build five subway lines with a total length of 156 km. All five of the subway lines opened to the public in June this year.

"Large events create pressure to spur city leaders to speed up infrastructure construction and to modify and perfect their cities," said Wang Yukai, a professor at the Chinese Academy of Governance.

Wang said that hosing international events can have a long-lasting influence on a host city's future development.

Chinese cities are taking advantage of opportunities to host such events, seeking to boost their influence, upgrade infrastructure and improve their residents' quality of life.

Beijing made significant changes to its infrastructure before hosting the 2008 Olympic Games. It was ranked the following year as a "world capital of the future" by Forbes, an American publishing and media company. Shanghai's hosting of the 2010 World Expo allowed the city to make similar developmental strides.

Guangzhou, a large city in south China's Guangdong Province, virtually remade itself in preparation for hosting last year's Asian Games. The city rolled out 910 urban improvement projects, including renovating buildings, cleaning up rivers and expanding its subway system.

Shenzhen is just the latest Chinese city to join the fray. The city has given facelifts to many of its older buildings, fortified community-based security facilities and renovated 1,600 of its shabby "urban villages," which are home to many lower-income city dwellers.

"This area has changed. The houses have been repainted and decorated, streets have been repaved. More and more people are shopping here," said Wang Yanli, a tea vendor living in the city's Xiashiwei urban community.

Measures have been taken to ensure that the Universiade will be environmentally friendly, Xu Qin, vice president and secretary-general of the event's organizing committee, said at a press conference in July.

Xu, who is also the mayor of Shenzhen, said 65 percent of the event's venues have been remodeled or based on existing facilities in order to save costs and reduce the event's environmental impact.

The newly built Universiade Village and Universiade Center were constructed using energy-saving technologies and materials, Xu said.

This environmentally friendly approach will be utilized not only within the Universiade, but also in the city of Shenzhen itself.

Xu said the municipal government will put 2,011 alternative-energy vehicles on the city's streets during the event to promote the use of environmentally friendly vehicles.

The Shenzhen government is also taking the opportunity to narrow the gap between the city's ballooning population and its shortage of social, cultural and sports facilities.

Twenty-two new venues have been built for the event, mostly in the city's urban communities and universities. These facilities will be retained for use by local residents after the games are over.

The Universiade Village, home to more than 12,000 athletes and team officials, will be integrated into the Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology's campus after the event.

Many of the new venues are located in Longgang district, located in the outskirts of the city. According to local resident Chen Minying, the out-of-the-way district has transformed from being an "urban village" to being just another part of downtown Shenzhen - despite the fact that it is not even remotely close to the city's downtown area.

The region would not have developed nearly as quickly without the influence of the Universiade, Chen said.

Yang Haixian, a deputy of the National People's Congress of Shenzhen, said that the city government should continue to make efforts to develop the city and improve the lives of its citizens.

"The Universiade lasts just for 12 days, but the development of Shenzhen should be a long-term task," Yang said.


----------



## hkskyline

*New hospital to provide 1,000 beds*
2011-August-13 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE Shenzhen oncology hospital would provide 1,000 beds when completed, according to design plans.

To be built on Dongjihua Road in Bantian, Longgang District, the 1.5-billion-yuan (US$238 million) hospital would occupy an area of 100,000 square meters with floor space of 170,000 square meters, yesterday’s Shenzhen Economic Daily reported.

There would be eight main buildings, including emergency and outpatients buildings, a medical technology building and inpatients wards.

Environmentally friendly technology would be applied in the complex, such as solar water heating system and a rainwater recycling system.

There would be 24 oncology departments, which combined could treat 2,000 patients a day.

The medical technology building would include a medical imaging and nuclear medicine departments.

There will be 15 departments in the inpatient building, including a VIP area.

In addition, there would also be an oncology research department affiliated with a national laboratory in Guangzhou, the paper said.

The city health bureau was considering collaborating with the oncology hospital affiliated with Zhongshan University in Guanzhou to have its oncology specialists provide consultations for the new hospital.

“It will take at least three years to foster a professional oncologist. The collaboration will give the new hospital access to the rich medical resources of Zhongshan University,” said Yu Weiye, director of the hospital construction office.

The plan had been submitted to the city government for approval, the paper said.

Work had been completed on an environmental impact study for the hospital. Authorities had drawn up compensation arrangements for the requisition of land where the hospital was to be built, the paper said.


----------



## Irislovely03

Yeah!
I got it. Thanks for sharing this nice link. I'm very excited to see it.


----------



## hkskyline

*MTRC wins Shenzhen property ticket*
The Standard
Friday, August 19, 2011

MTR Corp (0066) is about to enter the mainland property market - with the first Hong Kong- style development across the border.

The railway operator put in the winning tender for land-use rights to the site above the Longhua Line depot of the Shenzhen Metro.

MTRC paid 2 billion yuan (HK$2.44 billion) for the site with a developable gross floor area of 206,167 square meters, where it will build a residential and commercial complex.

It must bear all development and construction costs but may invite other firms to participate in the project.

MTRC "is delighted to be involved in this property development project," chief executive Chow Chung-kong said.

Net profit, if any, from the development will be shared with the Shenzhen municipal government.

"The profit for the operator here may not be high, but the implications can be huge," Credit Suisse research director Cusson Leung Kai- tongs said.

"With this first-ever project, MTRC can showcase to other mainland cities what it is capable of in terms of property development, which may open more doors," explained Leung, who expects flats at the site to sell for at least 21,000 yuan per square meter, and the project to earn at least 4.3 billion yuan in revenue.

Flats nearby are asking 20,000 yuan psm.

However, Julian Bu at Jefferies said the higher-than-expected costs may eat into profits.

"Unlike its Hong Kong business model, MTRC had to submit tenders to the Shenzhen municipal government for the site - like every other interested mainland developer," Bu said.

"The tender would have jacked up the cost of the site, and thus the project cost."

In Hong Kong, MTRC asks developers to submit tenders for projects once it gets land-use rights from the government to build stations. Shares rose 0.4 percent to HK$25.40 yesterday.


----------



## hkskyline

*Ramada Plaza opens new hotel*
2011-August-21 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE first five-star hotel in Longhua, Bao’an District, Ramada Plaza Shenzhen North opened Friday.

The hotel is the first Ramada in Shenzhen and is managed by Wyndham Hotel Group, which is said to be the world’s largest hotel company based on the number of its hotels.

The 20-storey property features 254 rooms and 14 suites offering expansive urban views. Amenities will include a grand ballroom plus five conference rooms providing best-in-class meeting facilities. There will also be two distinct restaurants, one featuring elegant international cuisine and the other offering traditional Chinese dishes.

Situated near Bao’an airport and Shenzhen North train station, which will soon become the biggest station in Asia, the hotel provides convenient access for business travelers. Shenzhen Metro lines 4 and 5 are also within walk distance. To celebrate the grand opening, the hotel is now offering preferential promotion packages.


----------



## hkskyline

*45 companies look to Qianhai*
2011-August-23 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

A PRELIMINARY agreement has been reached between the Qianhai administration and 45 companies, including 21 from Hong Kong, a news conference was told Sunday.

A 15-square-kilometer coastal strip in Shenzhen’s Nanshan District, Qianhai was named in the 12th national Five-Year Program and would be developed as a hub for the modern service industries of Shenzhen and Hong Kong.

The administration would introduce experienced management personnel in Hong Kong to operate the Qianhai Investment Development Company, yesterday’s Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported.

The city government had been seeking a change to the law to facilitate the Qianhai development, pursuing a bigger role for the government as a service provider.

In addition, the city government has made it a basic principle to introduce influential companies in finance, modern logistics, information services, science and technology.

Innovative small-to-medium enterprises with great potential would also be welcomed, the paper said.

The city government had granted autonomy in 14 areas to the management bureau of Qianhai to facilitate development.

The autonomy covers development strategy planning, land management, land reserves, construction and operations, finance, review and approval of financial projects, attracting investment, foreign exchange and cooperation.

At Sunday’s news conference, director of the Qianhai administration, Zheng Hongjie, spoke of the similarities and differences in the three key areas of cooperation between Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macao in the next five years. The others were Nansha in Guangzhou and Hengqin in Zhuhai.

“The three areas form a ‘golden triangle’ in the Pearl River Delta, all of which were pursuing a modern service industry,” said Zheng.

“Qianhai focuses on a production service industry. Nanshan is an experimental zone for a Closer Economic Partnership Arrangement between the mainland and Hong Kong (CEPA),” said Zheng.

Zheng said the three areas combined would boost development in the entire delta area.


----------



## Pansori

That's good news. I was already starting to wonder what's happening with Qianhai development. Want to see it happen.


----------



## hkskyline

*GZ-SZ sea tunnel mulled*
2011-October-11 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

GUANGZHOU is considering building an underground sea tunnel connecting its Nansha District with Shenzhen International Airport.

If the idea becomes reality, it will only take about 20 minutes to get from Nansha to Shenzhen, a report in Daily Sunshine said yesterday, quoting officials from the Nansha District Government.

The tunnel will begin from the district’s Longxue Island and will go under the Pearl River to the Shenzhen airport.

Guangzhou is investing intensively in infrastructure in Nansha, the heart of the Pearl River Delta area. Guangzhou’s Metro Line 4 will be extended to Nansha Port to shorten the travel distance between Nansha and Guangzhou downtown. After the completion of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed rail, it only takes 20 minutes to get from Nansha to Hong Kong.

Shenzhen’s planning and land resources commission said it was not aware of the plan. But according to an official who refused to be identified, the idea is good and would greatly stimulate trade between Shenzhen and Nansha if it materializes.


----------



## hkskyline

*Universiade Village welcomes new students*
2011-October-10 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

MORE than a month after the close of the Shenzhen Universiade, signs can still be seen at the Universiade Village indicating it once served as one of the main venues for the Universiade.

The Universiade Village, home to more than 12,000 athletes and officials from more than 120 countries and regions during the games between Aug. 12 and 23, has welcomed new residents. This time, they are not athletes or officials, but freshman students of the Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology (SIIT).

The end of the Universiade has opened a new chapter for the Universiade Village, which has been renovated as part of the new campus of the SIIT. As many as 4,000 new students registered Saturday and yesterday to start their higher education at the modern facilities.

“The campus is really beautiful,” said Su Ai, a new student. “I am happy to study here.”

Some renovation work had to be done to cater to the need of turning the Village into a school campus. For example, three beds in a dormitory have been expanded to four to host more students.

Launched in April 2002, the SIIT has an enrollment figure of 8,500 and it aims to enroll 20,000 students in five years.


----------



## hkskyline

*New housing estate in Bao’an District cuts prices by 30%*
2011-October-12 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

A NEW residential estate in Bao’an District which opened only a month ago has slashed prices by up to 5,000 yuan (US$784) per square meter, which attracted a large crowd of homebuyers, and some analysts say this may trigger a domino effect of price cutting in Shenzhen’s property market.

Huabanli estate in Longhua was priced at an average 17,800 yuan per square meter when it was put on sale Sept. 4, according to Wang Lianxin, a salesperson at the estate. Now, prices have dropped by 1,800 yuan to 5,300 yuan per square meter, down 20 to 30 percent, according to Wang.

The estate contains mainly small apartments with construction areas ranging from 78 to 89 square meters, so the total costs of an apartment range from 990,000 yuan to 1.45 million yuan, at the current prices of 12,500 to 16,000 yuan per square meter.

By Friday afternoon, nearly 400 potential purchasers each paid 50,000 yuan in deposits, according to Wang.

Lowered prices attracted a growing number of homebuyers to the estate, according to Luo Bing, another salesperson. “A daily average of 100 visitors came recently and in the past two days we have received about 200 homebuyers everyday,” Luo said.

However, Huabanli is the only estate that offers such deep discounts in that area and not all the apartments are being offered at such low prices. Only five of the 20 buildings in the estate are on offer, while the rest are expected to open for sale next year at an average price of more than 20,000 yuan.

The developer cut prices to boost sales and to improve cash flow, and the other reason for the price cut is the unfavorable location. “Although it is located in Longhua, it is far from the downtown area of Longhua,” a homebuyer whose online name is Hei Tudi wrote in an online forum. “Moreover, not far from the estate stands a water recycling factory, so the air quality may be bad.”

Some analysts expect more property developers in Shenzhen to follow suit in cutting housing prices, while some others think only small developers are willing to do so right now.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cheap housing near completion*
2011-October-25 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE first stage of Shenzhen’s largest government-subsidized housing project is close to completion.

Neighboring Shenzhen North Railway Station in Longhua, Bao’an District, the first stage is only about 9 kilometers from the downtown area and would have more than 4,000 rental apartments when completed in September next year, yesterday’s Daily Sunshine reported.

The entire project was costing 2.81 billion yuan (US$446 million) and would provide about 11,000 apartments when completed.


----------



## timo9

hkskyline said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

^ Here is the hotel website : http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sheraton/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=1709

It's now open.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen plans better development*
2011-October-28 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN plans to have all residents with hukou (permanent residence) but no housing covered by a housing security system by 2015, according to development plans for the next five years.

The plans cover economic, social, urban, ecological and cultural development and government services, Thursday’s Southern Metropolis Daily reported.

In addition to implementing a housing security system, the city government plans to improve the public service system. Meanwhile, the urban unemployment rate would be held below 3 percent, according to the plans.

While demand for reform in income distribution had been gaining momentum throughout the country, the city government had pledged to step up the regulation and control of income in industrial monopolies in the next five years, the paper said.

The income gap between social classes was expected to narrow, the paper said.

The city would seek to establish a mechanism to ensure a stable increase in incomes.

In the field of urban development, the city plans to install an optical fiber network in all residential communities by 2015, benefiting 1.5 million residents.

District and subdistrict government departments would be encouraged to play a bigger role in urban and social management.


----------



## hkskyline

*Xiamen-SZ Railway trials start next year*
2011-November-3 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE Xiamen-Shenzhen high-speed railway would start trials at the end of next year, yesterday’s Shenzhen Economic Daily reported.

It was still not known when the railway would open, an unidentified official from Fujian Province’s key projects administration said Tuesday.

Construction of the high-speed railway was progressing despite incurring financial difficulty after the Wenzhou rail crash in July, the official said.

The 502-kilometer railway would link Shenzhen and Xiaman in Fujian Province. Major cities along the way include Zhangzhou, Chaozhou, Puning, Shantou, Shanwei and Huizhou.

Meanwhile, two other railways in Fujian — Longyan-Xiamen and Xiangtang-Putian — would also start trials next year.

The Ministry of Railways paid nearly 6 billion yuan (US$944 million) to China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corp. Ltd. recently to ease financial difficulty for the electric locomotive manufacturer. More payments would be made in November and December.

However, Fujian Province said the construction of railway projects in the province would not be affected by a lack of funding.


----------



## hkskyline

*Ecological protection a top priority*
2011-November-4 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE development of Dapeng Peninsula in Longgang District should focus on environmental protection and sustainable development to create a modern zone with natural scenery and high-tech industries.

These remarks were made by Shenzhen Party chief Wang Rong on a field trip to Dapeng Peninsula on Wednesday.

The top priority in Dapeng’s urbanization and modernization was to protect the environment. “Experience in other parts of the world should be introduced and the area would become a scenic backyard of Shenzhen,” said Wang.

Dapeng Peninsula includes three subdistricts: Kuichong, Dapeng and Nan’ao. There are 25 communities with a population of about 160,000 in the three subdistricts.

The city government is drawing up plans to establish Dapeng and Longhua new zones, to promote urban development and industrial upgrading, Wang said.

The Longhua New Zone includes Longhua, Dalang, Minzhi and Guanlan subdistricts in Bao’an District, while Dapeng New Zone includes Dapeng, Kuichong and Nan’ao subdistricts in Longgang District.


----------



## mthmchris

Hey, does anyone know what's going on with that "Shenzhen Eye" (Shenzhen Crystal Island) project? I suppose we have to wait for Futian Station to be built first, but was that Shenzhen Eye project going through?


----------



## Minsk

*New hospital design for Shenzhen takes inspiration from Chinese art of 'Jianzhi'*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19668


----------



## YannSZ

Shenzhen Daily - May 10th:
http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-05/10/content_2036780.htm

New road to link Luohu, Futian
SHENZHEN plans to build a fast-track, express roadway parallel with Binhe Boulevard to relieve traffic congestion in Futian and Luohu districts.

The 20.3-kilometer road will link Luosha Road in Luohu with the Futian exit on the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway. Most of the road will be built underground.

The plan for the 10-billion-yuan (US$1.6 billion) project soon will be submitted to city government for approval, Shenzhen’s transportation commission said Tuesday.

The road will be built along the north side of the Shenzhen River, under a patrol road along the Hong Kong border.

A central, 10.7-km section of the road, between the Huanggang and Wenjindu checkpoints, will be built underground. It’s not yet decided whether an eastern, 5.1-km section from Wenjindu to Luosha Road will be elevated or underground, because that decision involves designs for Metro Line 8.

A western, 4.5-km section will link the Huanggang Checkpoint and Futian exits along the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway.

Shenzhen officials started planning the road two years ago. It is still unknown when the project will start. The road is expected to greatly relieve the congestion of vehicles between Futian and Luohu.

(Han Ximin)


----------



## everywhere

Minsk said:


> *Leigh & Orange designs a 'hospital in a park' in Shenzhen*
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19679


Question: Is this hospital owned and operated by the city government of Shenzhen?


----------



## YannSZ

Other question: Where is it supposed to be located?


----------



## mthmchris

The link said it was Futian Hospital, right? That's south of Huaqiangbei, right next to what will be the Han Kwok City Center. They're doing some demolition behind the current Futian Hospital, so that would make.


----------



## everywhere

mthmchris said:


> The link said it was Futian Hospital, right? That's south of Huaqiangbei, right next to what will be the Han Kwok City Center. They're doing some demolition behind the current Futian Hospital, so that would make.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Scion

Qianhaiwan metro complex.


----------



## everywhere

Scion said:


> Qianhaiwan metro complex.


Is this a mixed-used development area Scion? 

Wait, do I see a structure that connects Shenzhen and Hong Kong?


----------



## binhai

Yes and no, it's a metro hub, not a border crossing


----------



## binhai

When is Qianhai gonna start with serious construction? Awesome project but it seems to be taking a long time to get started.


----------



## everywhere

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Yes and no, it's a metro hub, not a border crossing


Thanks.


----------



## DoubleU

*500-meter building planned for Qianhai * 


A 500-METER-TALL landmark building will be built in the 15-km Qianhai area in Nanshan District that pilots modern service industries between Shenzhen and Hong Kong.

The building will be more than 50 meters taller than Shenzhen’s current tallest building, the 441.8-meter Kingkey 100 in Luohu District.

A cluster of landmark facilities will be built around the Qianhai building, including a convention and exhibition center, an opera house, the new financial center of the Pearl River Delta and an open-air theater. The buildings will create a new urban landscape on the formerly barren site, according to a comprehensive development plan for the Qianhai Shenzhen-Hong Kong Modern Service Industry Cooperation Zone that planning authorities released Monday.

According to the plan, part of the area covered by Pingnan Railway Co. will be renovated into an urban park. A 50.2-kilometer railway line that would link Nanshan with Pinghu in Longgang District could be canceled in the long-term plan.

But other rail lines will sprout like tentacles.

Twelve lines spanning 53 kilometers will cover the area, including five inner-city lines, three Metro lines that are under planning and two already-operating Metro lines, Luobao and Huanzhong.

Qianhai cooperation zone officials said the 1.4-million-square-meter project, including 11,000 apartments, will be finished this year.

Qianhai is positioned to become the focal point for innovations, developments and collaborations among modern service industries in Guangdong and Hong Kong. Qianhai will offer job opportunities for 800,000 people once infrastructure is completed. Its GDP is expected to reach 150 billion yuan (US$24 billion) by 2020.

Qianhai might not have Shenzhen’s tallest building for long, though. Kingkey 100 developers are developing plans to build a 666-meter building in the Caiwuwei financial and commercial center in Luohu District. (Han Ximin) 

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-05/23/content_2053961.htm


----------



## everywhere

BarbaricManchurian said:


> When is Qianhai gonna start with serious construction? Awesome project but it seems to be taking a long time to get started.


I think there's no final design for the supertall as of the moment. hno:


----------



## Scion

Honghe area master plan in Longgang district.

Rumored for one 600m+ and one 300m+ plus a couple of 150m+

The 2 blocks of land surrounding Universiade station on the Metro Longgang Line.

Master plan designer: AECOM

source:
http://lolkout.org/?p=24940
http://www.archdaily.com/235992/masterplan-for-the-honghe-project-aecom/


----------



## everywhere

^^ Love the renders Scion. 

I think the 500m+ supertall will be Shenzhen's second tallest building next to a 666m+ building (Kingkey, I guess)


----------



## harry·chao

Here are some projects those under construction:


----------



## Eastern37

^^ Thanks for them!


----------



## harry·chao

all projects over 200m in Shenzhen till 2011,Ping'an IFC is merely one of them
2 another supertalls over 600+ meters are under planning


----------



## everywhere

^

Did they used Baidu Maps? Seems that the satellite view of Shenzhen looks much finer than Google Maps.


----------



## harry·chao

everywhere said:


> Did they used Baidu Maps? Seems that the satellite view of Shenzhen looks much finer than Google Maps.


no,google map


----------



## ZZ-II

Impressive overview, shenzhen will look awesome in a few years!


----------



## everywhere

^^ True that. And there are more proposed and upcoming projects coming to Shenzhen real soon so I guess let's keep an eye for these exciting developments.


----------



## z0rg

This is the Shenzhen Southern International Plaza (深圳南方国际广场), on hold for years. 









Current status, by 1788111









They've posted this render. No info, no sources, just the render. Please help me to confirm there's something official about revising/reapproving it, so that we can open a thread.
80-90 floors I'd say. Around 400m.


----------



## staff

While not amazing, that would certainly be a massive improvement over the old version (which looks like something out of Dubai).


----------



## YannSZ

ShenzhenDaily - 2012/05/28



> Station coming
> 
> FUTIAN Station and the Guangdong section of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed rail will be completed within the year, authorities said.
> 
> Futian Station, at the intersection of Yitian Road and Shennan Boulevard with three stories underground, will be the only underground railway station in a central business district, or CBD, on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> The 2,412-km high-speed rail line starts in Guangzhou and ends in West Kowloon in Hong Kong. The 26-km Hong Kong section will be finished by 2015.


----------



## everywhere

@zorg: what's wrong with the project developer in respect to the project? Is it something to do with fundings or what? hno:


----------



## Minsk

*Technical innovation set for new master plan by Swanke Hayden Connell Architects*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19856


----------



## Joel que

despite massive building boom in shenzhen,I still found the city boring.


----------



## everywhere

@Minsk: Is that an ICT park project in Shenzhen?


----------



## Minsk

everywhere said:


> @Minsk: Is that an ICT park project in Shenzhen?


The 125,288 sq m design concept will function as an innovation cluster for high tech, Internet and web 2.0 companies.


----------



## Scion

Word on the rumor mill - the Shanghai Hotel in the massive AVIC complex will make way for a 500m+ tower in 2015.


----------



## Varghedin

I made an SSP style diagram of Shenzhen.


----------



## Scion

Nanshan Nanyou Twins 325m x 2

Developer - Yuhu Group
Architect - Vx3


----------



## Minsk

^^
Great towers! Like flowers


----------



## Scion

BarbaricManchurian said:


> When is Qianhai gonna start with serious construction? Awesome project but it seems to be taking a long time to get started.


The reclamation process isn't fully completed yet, the soil needs time to settle before further work can proceed, they still need to put in utility structures. Although about half of the plots have already been sold to companies/developers. 


Some aerial shots from May 26


----------



## CoCoMilk

Someone should open a thread for Qianhai + Houhai, similar to Yujiapu and Xiangluowan in Tianjin


----------



## z0rg

I've read that Rockefeller is planning a 999m tower in Qianhai. We should open a thread as soon as they release some more clear data.
Shenzhen is getting a tsunami of new projects, undoubtly becoming China's skyscraper capital leaping far ahead of any other city.


----------



## Scion

z0rg said:


> I've read that Rockefeller is planning a 999m tower in Qianhai.


The news at Shenzhen Daily says the idea of the 999m tower is headed by China Investment Corporation, maybe Rockefeller is involved too, I don't know.


----------



## z0rg

^^ What about this?
http://sz.house.sina.com.cn/news/2012-03-22/095270922.shtml
http://news.sz.soufun.com/2012-03-22/7315092_all.html


----------



## binhai

Shenzhen has a ton of construction planned but I'm not super impressed with the current pace of actual construction...still extremely good for a developed city but let's not get ahead of ourselves as Chongqing, Wuhan, and Tianjin are all growing faster.


----------



## FM 2258

Scion said:


> The reclamation process isn't fully completed yet, the soil needs time to settle before further work can proceed, they still need to put in utility structures. Although about half of the plots have already been sold to companies/developers.
> 
> 
> Some aerial shots from May 26
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XNh6U.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/h3GuR.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/G0ZJV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VgEad.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sT9hR.jpg
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/0evnE.jpg[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for those aerial shots! That's a lot of reclamation
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Scion, post: 92016133, member: 201994"]Nanshan Nanyou Twins 325m x 2
> 
> Developer - Yuhu Group
> Architect - Vx3
> 
> [IMG]http://pic.qnpic.com:83/r.jsp?fn=//fanjoin/share/2012/6/3/01.jpg


Those towers are gorgeous.


----------



## Scion

z0rg said:


> ^^ What about this?
> http://sz.house.sina.com.cn/news/2012-03-22/095270922.shtml
> http://news.sz.soufun.com/2012-03-22/7315092_all.html


Those article's headlines made it confusing for me as well. I think they are saying that the Rockefeller family wants to build a Rockefeller center at Qianhai, but the "999 meters" part is referring to China Investment Corp's vision.


Overall, we shouldn't put our hopes too high for this 999m tower, Qianhai has very strict height restriction because it's within the airport's flight path, most of Qianhai has a 200 meter height limit, only the eastern half of the Guimiao zone allows for the planned 500m and 400m towers. Lou Jiwei is the chairman of China Investment Corporation (China's sovereign wealth fund in charge of investing China's gigantic forex reserve), he told the Shenzhen government that he wanted to invest that money in a 999 meter tower in Qianhai, and have it named "Center of China". But the government rejected his vision because of the flight path issues (I remember something like that from some articles in March), also Beijing would have a raging tantrum at the name if it was to become reality.


Other than that. HSBC, Goldman Sachs, Citi, Cheung Kong, JP Morgan, KPMG, PwC, Hang Seng, COFCO have all confirmed offices in Qianhai. JP Morgan plans to have their Asia Pacific headquarters there. 21 Companies from Hong Kong also have offices planned in Qianhai, 16 of them will have their Mainland China headquarters there. The investment sum from private corporations so far total more than 10 billion USD.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Shenzhen has a ton of construction planned but I'm not super impressed with the current pace of actual construction...still extremely good for a developed city but let's not get ahead of ourselves as Chongqing, Wuhan, and Tianjin are all growing faster.


Shenzhen is not a developed city, it is just more developed than the cities you mentioned. Shenzhen's GDP per capita (PPP) is around $24000.


----------



## babybackribs2314

That right there is the sound of a bubble popping... the number of 1,000'+ buildings underway in Shenzhen is ridiculous (although it would be amazing if they were indeed finished). The number of holes 'destined' for supertalls in China is increasing exponentially, yet nothing is rising out of them...


----------



## Munwon

babybackribs2314 said:


> That right there is the sound of a bubble popping... the number of 1,000'+ buildings underway in Shenzhen is ridiculous (although it would be amazing if they were indeed finished). The number of holes 'destined' for supertalls in China is increasing exponentially, yet nothing is rising out of them...


You do know that China has over a BILLION people and one of the fastest growing economies in the world?


----------



## YannSZ

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Shenzhen is not a developed city, it is just more developed than the cities you mentioned. Shenzhen's GDP per capita (PPP) is around $24000.


Well you can buy lot more in China that in US for an equivalent amount of US dollars. I hardly see how one can not call Shenzhen a developed city...


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

YannSZ said:


> Well you can buy lot more in China that in US for an equivalent amount of US dollars. I hardly see how one can not call Shenzhen a developed city...


Note that I wrote PPP which already is adjusted for purchasing power parity.
Shenzhens nominal GDP pe capita would be about 15000 USD.

IF Shenzhen was a country, would you call it a developed country?

I wouldn't because the city still has a lot of areas under construction and the villages in the outskirts look like a mess. Per capita isn't high enough yet. Give it about 10 years.


----------



## z0rg

Scion said:


> Other than that. HSBC, Goldman Sachs, Citi, Cheung Kong, JP Morgan, KPMG, PwC, Hang Seng, COFCO have all confirmed offices in Qianhai. JP Morgan plans to have their Asia Pacific headquarters there. 21 Companies from Hong Kong also have offices planned in Qianhai, 16 of them will have their Mainland China headquarters there. The investment sum from private corporations so far total more than 10 billion USD.


So we should expect tens of 200m+ towers there, right?


----------



## Scion

Most likely, in the Guimiao area there could easily be a sea of 200m+ :cheers:


----------



## z0rg

^^ Actually if we counted built+u/c+proposed Shenzhen may be already the world's leading city by >200m towers.


----------



## Scion

You are right! I've just complied a preliminary list of all 200+ U/C + App + Pro + Conc Pro, it comes to an insane 77 towers! 24 of them being supertalls :nuts:. Of course some of them won't be built for a long time.

Anyway here it is, in Chinese anyway


----------



## z0rg

^^ Do you think the 成建围 Center will be formally launched soon? Also I've read Kingkey developer wants to build a new big one, but I'm not sure if they were refering to the same thing.


----------



## Scion

城建 has a very poor track record in Shenzhen, their feature project 城建购物公园 is an abysmal failure. Their 450+ in Caiwuwei will most likely start way after Kingkey's 666m Jingdu makeover.


----------



## Minsk

*Surreal OCT Design Museum completes in Shenzhen projecting dappled light pattern onto the walls, reminiscent of a flock of birds*

This reflective design museum is the work of* Studio Pei-Zhu*, a Beijing-based architecture studio whose creative expression is clear despite the youth of the practice. Located 300m from the shore, this* 5,000 sq m* civic complex was inspired by the smooth stones of the beachfront although the architects admit that there is something other-worldly about the design. It is almost UFO-like in its form as the panelled reflective surface and egg-shaped design are reminiscent of a spaceship.

The OCT Design Museum is host to fashion shows, product design exhibitions and conceptual automotive shows so the architects were required to provide a basic yet surreal exhibition space for these very different styles of design. Their response was an unbroken, white, curving interior.

Internally, the OCT Design Museum is a weightless space designed to act as a blank canvas for the artwork on display. Continuously curving walls are a simple backdrop and cast no shadow and offer no depth. *Studio Pei-Zhu details*: “The result is a surreal borderless space that seems to go on into the infinite, similar to the feeling of a James Turrell installation. The effect is like being in a cloud or dense fog. The building becomes a blank surreal background, with only small triangular windows scattered randomly, as if they were birds in flight.”

On the first floor of the building, visitors will find an entry lobby and café space, with the main exhibition areas located on the second and third levels. Here, the basic white curving walls are dotted with dappled sunlight which is permitted though clusters of triangular windows, animating the blank space but not detracting from the artwork on offer.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19911


----------



## YannSZ

Anybody has any news about the Crystal Island project on ShenNan Road? 

http://www.dezeen.com/2009/06/17/shenzhen-crystal-island-by-oma-and-urbanus/


----------



## China Hand

Scion said:


> Honghe area master plan in Longgang district.
> 
> Rumored for one 600m+ and one 300m+ plus a couple of 150m+
> 
> The 2 blocks of land surrounding Universiade station on the Metro Longgang Line.
> 
> Master plan designer: AECOM


Beautiful, inspiring, ambitious designs. opcorn:

I browse through the various China threads and just shake my head at the scope, scale and design.

Most people in the rest of the world really have no idea was is transpiring in China, surely few Americans do...


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow really nice museum


----------



## hkskyline

*City University planning approved*
2012-June-14 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE city government has approved the planning and construction of a new educational institution initially known as Shenzhen City University, city education officials announced in a five-year development plan approved Tuesday.

The university primarily will offer undergraduate education to students with Shenzhen hukou, or permanent residency status. Many details of the university remain under discussion, according to the development plan, which also laid out an array of educational improvements and projects across Shenzhen.

The Shenzhen campus of The Chinese University of Hong Kong, for example, will open in 2015 with an initial enrollment of about 2,400 students.

Enrollment at the Shenzhen Tourism College of Jinan University is expected to reach 3,000 students in 2015 following an expansion.

Eighty new postgraduate programs and three to five new doctoral programs will be offered at Shenzhen University (SZU) by 2015, while the university’s Xili campus is about to begin construction.

Enrollment at the South University of Science and Technology of China (SUST) is expected to reach 2,600 in 2015. Majors offered at SUST will include engineering, various sciences, economics and management.

The city government is encouraging more top international universities and colleges to set up campuses in Shenzhen. (Wang Yuanyuan)

The city also plans to build about 10 special institutes, jointly organized by top universities and companies in areas such as information technology, biology, new energies, new materials and finance.

Meanwhile, enrollment at Shenzhen Polytechnic is expected to reach 30,000 in 2015, when there will be about 15,000 students at the Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology.

Eleven high schools will finish reconstruction projects in the next five years, bringing the number of the city’s high school students to 130,000. New high schools will be built in Bao’an, Longgang, Guangming and Pingshan, the plan said.

One or two well-known overseas high schools will be invited to open branches in Shenzhen, offering high-end international education to those who plan to study abroad. (Wang Yuanyuan)

The development plan projects that about 900,000 students will be receiving compulsory education in the city by 2015. A football training facility, entertainment and performance center and technological education center all are planned for construction to benefit the growing student population.

The plan also addresses the stresses of children’s education, by stating that teachers will no longer be allowed to give homework to students in Grade 3 or lower at primary schools.

There will be 1,250 kindergartens with a total of 350,000 students in Shenzhen by 2015. Five percent of the city’s annual budget will be used for preschools and early childhood education, the plan said.


----------



## everywhere

China Hand said:


> Beautiful, inspiring, ambitious designs. opcorn:
> 
> I browse through the various China threads and just shake my head at the scope, scale and design.
> 
> Most people in the rest of the world really have no idea was is transpiring in China, surely few Americans do...


Unless if they browse online for such developments... :cheers:


----------



## DoubleU

*Qianhai could use ‘simplicity’: HK team*

SHENZHEN could take advantage of its legislative rights to simplify rules and regulations concerning the development of Qianhai, current affairs experts from Hong Kong said yesterday.

The Hong Kong delegation was invited by the Guangdong publicity authority to visit and exchange ideas on Qianhai’s development.

A 15-square-kilometer coastal strip in Nanshan District, Qianhai was named in the 12th national five-year program and will be developed as a hub for the modern service industries of Shenzhen and Hong Kong.

“Qianhai could employ a simple market-access regulation for modern service enterprises. For example, since there are two totally different tax systems in Hong Kong and on the Chinese mainland, Qianhai could adopt the same tax system as Hong Kong, which features simplicity and a comparatively lower tax rate. By doing this, more foreign capital would be expected to be drawn to Qianhai,” said Chan Yan-chong, an associate professor in the department of management sciences at City University of Hong Kong. “In addition, Qianhai could accept professional certifications from Hong Kong, such as certifications for lawyers and doctors, to attract Hong Kong professionals to get involved in the development of Qianhai.”

Chan was part of the delegation that visited Qianhai, which is undergoing infrastructure construction.

Chan said many large mainland enterprises have chosen to get listed in Hong Kong because of a mature supervision system in Hong Kong’s financial circles, which could be adopted by Qianhai as an innovation for its own financial system.

Chan added that the development of Qianhai could create more investment opportunities for Hong Kong and provide more employment opportunities for its professionals.

While Chan called for simplified regulations, policy wonk Chu Kar-kin said the different policies concerning land and administration between Hong Kong and Shenzhen might create barriers for Qianhai’s development.

Like Chu, many delegation members said detailed, clear policies and regulations concerning the development of Qianhai should be a priority.

“All of the cities in the Pearl River Delta should cooperate with each other, instead of competing with each other, to boost the development of Qianhai and create a united force to compete with modern service hubs in Southeast Asia,” Chu said.

Next year will see a marked acceleration of Qianhai’s construction, as well as large-scale development, according to Zhou Ziyou, vice head of the Qianhai administration.

“We are expecting preferential policies from the Central Government,” Zhou said.

*Zhou said “in principle, no real estate projects would (yet) be introduced to Qianhai because of their speculative nature.”*

Qianhai will focus on the development of finance, science, technology, modern logistics and information services. A detailed, comprehensive development plan is being drafted.

* Qianhai’s first 16 projects will break ground this year, according to the administration.*

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/21/content_2094951.htm


----------



## hkskyline

*Standards to regulate affordable housing*
2012-June-21 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

AFFORDABLE housing in Shenzhen should be no larger than 88 square meters per unit and the apartments should be located near bus or Metro stations, according to new standards released by the city’s civil affairs bureau.

The standards list four types of affordable housing. Type A includes 35-square-meter apartments with one or two rooms. Type B includes 50-square-meter apartments with three rooms. Type C apartments are 65 square meters and have three rooms, with potential to add a fourth. Type D apartments have four rooms totaling 80 square meters.

Each type can be built with up to 10 percent more, or less, space than specified.

At least 80 percent of Shenzhen’s newly built affordable housing should fall into one of the four types, the bureau said. The remaining affordable homes can be constructed according to land conditions, but the maximum area can’t exceed 88 square meters, according to the standards.

Civil affairs officials said affordable housing should be close to public transportation facilities. The standards require proximities of 500 meters and 800 meters for a bus station and a Metro station, respectively. If public transportation is scarce in an affordable housing area, a taxi station should be available at the building’s entrance.

Under the new standards, decorating materials must be energy-efficient and environmentally friendly. High-energy or heavy-polluting materials are not allowed. Decorating materials that are durable and convenient for repair and replacement are required for all public areas in affordable housing developments.

During interior design and decoration, each apartment’s air quality should be tested and evaluated so construction companies can choose materials accordingly.


----------



## DoubleU

Huaqiangbei to expand underground 

FUTIAN District’s Hua-qiangbei, one of China’s most well-known trading areas for electronics, plans to expand underground.
Shenzhen officials plan to develop four levels of commercial activity to create an “Underground Huaqiangbei,” according to the city’s urban planning, land and resource commission.
Underground areas along Huaqiang Road North and Zhenxing Road will be the primary spots for development, commission officials said. Parking garages will be built in nearby underground areas to relieve traffic burdens.
Areas beneath bus stops, high-rises and landmark buildings will be developed into three or four subterranean stories, according to the plan, while areas beneath other buildings will be two stories. The first and second underground stories, within 200 meters of Metro stations, will be commercial and service centers, for pedestrian use. The third and fourth, or deepest, stories will be used for parking, Metro lines and municipal purposes.
With a total area of about 186 hectares, the sites planned for development sprawl beneath Sungang Road West, Hongli Road, Huaqiang Road North, Shangbu Road Central, Shennan Road Central, Huafu Road and the east side of Shenzhen Central Park.
The city also plans to build three kindergartens, six community health centers, five public parking garages and eight public bathrooms in the area, above ground. The plan recommends construction of bike lanes along Shennan Road Central, Sungang Road West, the north section of Huaqiang Road North, Hongli Road, Shangbu Road Central and Huaxin Road.
The plan also encourages stewardship of the area’s industrial culture and historical buildings, with preservation of the Shanghai Hotel, Shenzhen Electronics Building, Sichuan Building and Hualian Building.
The city’s urban planning, land and resources commission is accepting public comments on the plan until July 20. Residents can visit www.szpl.gov.cn for details.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/26/content_2100001.htm


----------



## DoubleU

Tram considered to link airport, Metro

THE city’s rail construction office is considering a tram to ferry passengers between the Terminal 3 (T3) building of Shenzhen International Airport and the Airport East Station of Metro Line 1.
Bao’an District officials were quoted by yesterday’s Shenzhen Evening News as saying that the tram’s construction could be divided into two phases. The first route would link the terminal with the Metro, and the second route would link the Shenzhen airport with the Shajing Subdistrict center.
The tram would operate like a regular bus, providing convenience to passengers and residents, the Evening News reported.
The airport authority said the size of terminal buildings will be tripled when the T3 building opens during the 2013 Spring Festival. Three Metro lines, two intercity rails and three expressways will be connected with the airport area.
A development plan for the Sungang-Qingshuihe area, jointly released by the city’s planning authority and Luohu District Government, said the area plans to introduce tram service connecting with Metro stations in the future.
Metro lines 7 and 9 will provide service to the area, with three stations.
Construction of Metro Line 7 started late last year. The line will open by the end of 2015, with Honglingbei, Sungan and Honghu stations serving the Sungang-Qingshuihe area. Metro Line 9, from Xiasha to Shenzhen Railway Station, will connect with Metro Line 7 at Honglingbei Station.
Zhao Penglin, head of Shenzhen’s rail construction office, said tram service is necessary for the city’s development. A resident surnamed Lin said tram service at Shenzhen’s airport would greatly reduce the time needed to get from the Metro to a flight.
“It now takes 10 minutes to walk to the T2 building and much more time to the T3 building. If tram service is introduced, it would save a lot of time and bring a lot of convenience,” Lin said.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-06/26/content_2100008.htm


----------



## hkskyline

*Futian installing Wi-Fi network*
2012-June-25 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

RESIDENTS will be able to surf the Internet in most of Futian District by the end of November, after 881 public Wi-Fi access points are installed in the area.

Futian District Government has signed an agreement with Shenzhen branches of China Mobile, China Telecom and China Unicom to build a wireless network covering most of the district.

The network will first cover 100 commercial buildings that house the headquarters of local Fortune 500 companies and well-known international and domestic enterprises. Sixty-three of those buildings contribute more than 100 million yuan (US$16 million) in taxes to the district annually.

During the plan’s second phase, network access points will be installed in the district’s industrial parks, popular commercial areas and other buildings. The third phase will add Wi-Fi to public service locations including administrative offices, hospitals, community clinics, cultural sites and transportation venues.

The entire project includes installation of about 2,500 public Wi-Fi hotspots and 300,000 residential hotspots across the district. Wireless network coverage will exceed 80 percent of the area and benefit more than 1.5 million residents.


----------



## everywhere

> HONG KONG, June 29 (Xinhua) -- China's State Council, or cabinet, has agreed to build a pilot zone in Shenzhen's Qianhai area near Hong Kong, with a series of special incentive policies, Zhang Xiaoqiang, deputy minister in charge of the National Development and Reform Commission, said here Friday.


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.asp?id=79991




> A DISTRICT in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, which is only an hour's drive from Hong Kong, has been chosen as an experimental business zone for better interaction with Hong Kong's financial and modern service industries, the State Council, China's Cabinet, announced yesterday.
> 
> It was the latest in a raft of new policies to strengthen cooperation between the Chinese mainland and Hong Kong ahead of the island city's 15th anniversary of its return to the motherland.
> 
> Qianhai District, a 15-square-kilometer economic zone dubbed as the Pearl River Delta's Manhattan, will benefit from a set of new policies to accelerate the yuan's globalization and closer ties with Hong Kong.
> 
> The policies cover the areas of finance, tax, legal affairs, human resources, education, health care and telecom.
> 
> The State Council said it will support the district in rolling out pilot programs of innovative cross-border yuan trading and cross-border loans, and will encourage companies in Qianhai to issue bonds in Hong Kong.
> 
> Meanwhile, an equity fund will be set up in Qianhai to help Hong Kong companies move into the mainland.
> 
> Overseas financial institutions will receive government support if they establish international or regional headquarters in Qianhai, the Cabinet said.
> 
> "It is a valuable step to strengthen ties between the mainland and Hong Kong," said Yang Yuting, an economist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group. "Banks in Hong Kong now can directly lend to mainland companies and mainland people, a move that will help deepen the offshore yuan business and accelerate the yuan's globalization."
> 
> Timothy Tse, chief executive officer of Value Partners, a Hong Kong-based asset management company, said the move will benefit both Hong Kong and the mainland. "For the asset management industry in particular, this opens up possibilities of offering more yuan investment products in future, which will help yuan holders to diversify their investment choices."


http://www.shanghaidaily.com/nsp/Business/2012/06/30/Shenzhen+district+chosen+for+HK+experiment/


----------



## Highcliff

I have a curiosity...
are there many people living in shenzhem but work in hong kong?


----------



## hkskyline

Highcliff said:


> I have a curiosity...
> are there many people living in shenzhem but work in hong kong?


Not typical as mainland Chinese are not allowed to work in Hong Kong unless they have the proper visas. Hong Kongers living in China face a very long commute with border-crossing, deterring residents from living in Shenzhen.


----------



## hkskyline

*City’s longest tunnel to open next March*
2012-July-6 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

A 4.83-KILOMETER tunnel said to be the longest in Shenzhen will open next March and is expected to cut the driving time from Baguang to Kuichong, both in Longgang District, from 30 minutes to seven.

The tunnel on Kuiba Road will be the second-longest road tunnel in Guangdong Province, construction officials with the municipal transport commission said Wednesday.

The 5.81-kilometer Kuiba Road is still under construction and will have two tunnels. The 4.83-km No. 2 tunnel will account for 83 percent of the road’s length.

“When the new road is put into use at the end of next year, drivers will not only pay less for tolls but also save 20 minutes on a single trip for sightseeing in Baguang,” said Cai Xin, a city construction official who’s familiar with the project.

Kuiba Road will link Yan’an Road in Kuichong Subdistrict in the west with Baguang Emerging Industry Park in the east, with a two-way, four-lane road. Construction of the road started in 2010. Kuiba Road is expected to play a big role in the development of tourism and new industries in the Baguang area, according to the transport commission.


----------



## ZZ-II

From 30 minutes to 7? That's indeed not bad


----------



## little universe

*KK100/京基中心*

From Archdaily.com



> *Architects*: TFP Farrells
> *Location*: Shenzhen, China
> *Client*: Kingkey Group
> *Structural Engineer*: Ove Arup & Partners
> *Tower height*: 441.8 m
> *GFA*: 210,000 sqm
> *Completed*: September 2011
> *Photographs*: Carsten Schael, Fu Xing, Jonathan Leijonhufvud
> 
> KK100, the tallest building in the world completed in 2011, is an innovative high density project that takes an entirely new approach to city making. It is situated on the edge of Shenzhen’s CBD and sets a new precedent for the successful 21st century transformation of commercial districts into vibrant and enriching environments. The 3.6-hectare site was previously occupied by a dense but low-rise residential quarter, Caiwuwei Village. The developer had the creative vision to form a company with the villagers, initiating an entirely new approach to the art of place-making in Shenzhen.
> 
> Existing buildings were run down and living conditions were poor. As part of initiating this transformation, a Joint Development Initiative was formed in which villagers became stakeholders. Each owner was offered a new property as well as a second home which serves as an income generating asset. This meant the preservation of community links that are built over generations. In order to offset the cost of re-provisioning residences for the villagers, the tower had to be exceptionally tall so that the project could be financially viable.
> 
> The 100-storey, 441.8-metre tower comprising over 210,000m2 of accommodation is part of the master plan for a 417,000m2 mixed-use development. The development includes five residential buildings and two commercial buildings. The floors of the tower are divided into three major functions. The floors from level 4 to 72 will house 173,000m2 of Grade-A office space while the uppermost levels from 75 to 100 will be occupied by a 35,000m2 6-star St. Regis hotel complete with a cathedral-like glazed sky-garden animated by various activities. One of the design features is the curving building profile. This form alludes to a spring or fountain and is intended to connote the wealth and prosperity of Shenzhen.
> 
> The perimeter column arrangement provides each level with an unobstructed working environment and stunning views towards Lizhi and Renmin Park as well as over all Shenzhen and beyond. It does not use the typical square foot print; the East / West façades being more slender and flared slightly so office floor plates are slightly bigger and the South / North façades that face Hong Kong and the Maipo marshes are wider. The slenderness brings certain challenges, most notably the swing or drift ratio and the robustness of the tower and performance of key elements. Instead of putting generators on top of the building, the roof is constituted by a curved smooth glazed curtain wall and steel structure.
> 
> As well as providing social and cultural continuity, KK100 is integrated with the metropolitan transport network, which is crucial for a high density project such as this. The connectivity between the various components of the master plan on various levels was critical; the tower is integrated with the podium on various levels while retail and public uses at lower levels are integrated with the Metro system; the residential blocks are linked at the higher levels to create easier neighbourhood accessibility while direct office and hotel connections are also provided for easier movement of people. The Tower serves as a ‘’Mini-city” which provides an amenity-rich focal point back to the community, offering a 24-hour city-life to be better for the environment and human interaction.


----------



## hkskyline

^ There was a special thread in the Supertalls section about that building and it has been closed and archived as the tower was completed and opened months ago.


----------



## Minsk

^^
Amazing!


----------



## hkskyline

*More kitchen waste plants planned*
2012-July-3 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THERE will be at least one treatment plant for restaurants’ kitchen waste in every Shenzhen district by 2014, city officials said last week, as part of a series of new food safety regulations.

Six plants are now under construction or in planning and more will begin the development process in the near future, Xu Youjun, director of the city’s market supervision administration, said during a food safety meeting held by the city’s Municipal People’s Congress.

The city government also has approved a regulation that creates a system for collecting, transporting and treating restaurants’ food waste and controlling the disposal of swill oil.

In addition, stricter measures will be introduced regarding the management and uses of food additives. Restaurants and food production companies will regularly hold professional training sessions regarding waste disposal, and residents are encouraged to inform the administration of illegal activities involving food additives, Xu said.

Futian and Luohu districts are planning to establish food and farm produce examination organizations, part of the local government’s plans to add examination centers in communities across Shenzhen.

The city also will implement a third-party examination system that encourages authorized examination companies to open branches in Shenzhen and participate in the improvement of local food quality.


----------



## DoubleU

Kingkey to renovate Caiwuwei 



NEARLY 90 percent of shareholders for the urban village stock company of Caiwuwei, a financial hub in Luohu District, have agreed to select Shenzhen-based developer Kingkey Group to renovate the village.

Kingkey previously developed the city’s tallest building, the Kingkey 100, also in Luohu. The Caiwuwei village renovation will cover 120,000 square meters and include the demolition of a landmark hotel, Shenzhen Economic Daily reported yesterday, citing district reconstruction bureau chief Wang Cefei.

The village improvements will be part of Kingkey’s massive renovation project covering the entire Caiwuwei area, bordered by the Mixc shopping center to the east, Hongling Road to the west, Binhe Road to the south and Hongbao Road to the north.

Wang said the area’s renovation is the highlight of Luohu’s ongoing efforts to turn itself into an international consumption center. The area will host top international fashion institutions and brands, Wang added.

The renovations will include demolition of the Hotel Oriental Regent, which used to be one of Shenzhen’s 10 signature buildings. The Regent is expected to be replaced by a new landmark structure, the Daily said.

District officials plan to invest 100 billion yuan (US$16 billion) in the next five years to renovate five major areas: Caiwuwei, Sungang-Qingshuihe, Shuibei-Buxin, Shennandong and Liantang. The 48 renovation projects will add a total of 7.5 million square meters of commercial and industrial space, earlier reports by local Chinese-language newspapers said.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-...nt_2117449.htm


----------



## DoubleU

Qianhai to pilot China’s financial ambitions

SHENZHEN, a pioneer of economic reforms but long in the shadow of Hong Kong, is plotting another bold ploy: a US$45 billion “Manhattan of South China” to return it to the limelight and aid China’s rise as a financial power.
On a barren stretch of reclaimed land in western Shenzhen and near the Hong Kong border, the Central Government plans to build another financial services hub from scratch in Qianhai, offering the low taxes, rigorous legal regime and anticorruption vigilance enjoyed by its affluent neighbor.
For Hong Kong, the project could bring fresh business opportunities and bolster its position as China’s financial window on the global markets.

Now a metropolis of 14 million people crammed with ports and skyscrapers and home to Chinese corporate goliaths such as carmaker BYD and telecommunications firm Huawei Technologies, Shenzhen was no more than a bucolic backwater of 30,000 villagers living off paddy fields and the sea in 1980.







Dachanwan Port in Qianhai. SD-Agencies
Shenzhen’s stock market, while smaller than its Shanghai counterpart, has become the most active global IPO center on a wave of domestic listings, eclipsing London and Hong Kong.
Despite giant economic strides in the past two decades, China’s still difficult and fickle business environment needs to mature into one of greater openness and legal rigor, foreign investors say, and those are elements that have long been part of Hong Kong’s institutional and commercial fabric.
Qianhai, which will focus on finance, logistics and IT services and is set for completion in 2020, would allow the mainland to leverage Hong Kong’s expertise.
Through close cooperation with Hong Kong, Qianhai will forge an “innovative financial reform program”, Zhang Jianmin, an official with China’s top economic planning agency, the National Development and Reform Commission, said in June.
Cao Hailei, an official of the Qianhai Authority overseeing the project, said he hoped to establish a new arbitration court with juries partly comprised of Hong Kong residents to settle commercial disputes, addressing common concerns among Hong Kong and foreign investors toward the vagaries of Chinese law.
Hong Kong officials have publicly backed the Qianhai project, offering expertise on financial markets and legal systems.
They see it as a key part of the rapidly expanding conglomeration of cities in the Pearl River Delta, which comprises much of Guangdong Province and is often called the world’s workshop for its concentration of export-oriented manufacturers. The region, along with Hong Kong and Macao, has a combined GDP exceeding the Netherlands and nearly the size of Australia.
“Hong Kong is suffering from limited land supply,” said Thomas Chan, head of the China Business Center at the Hong Kong Polytechnic University.
“With the help of Qianhai, (Hong Kong) could expand some of its financial business across the border. In fact, this is what the mainland planners have in mind. The 15 square-kilometer area is twelve times the size of Hong Kong’s central district.”
Qianhai will be largely self-financed by bank loans, bonds and revenue from land-use rights of the area, as well as codevelopment projects, Cao said, with infrastructure development costs estimated at 285 billion yuan (US$44.8 billion).
Analysts say the project’s endorsement from senior officials in Beijing should reduce the risk of any financing difficulties even as China’s credit environment tightens.


Highlights of Qianhai







A map shows the location of Qianhai in western Shenzhen. SD-Agencies 
◎ Qianhai to issue yuan bonds in Hong Kong
◎ Qianhai to serve as an offshore yuan “experimental zone”
◎ Eligible firms to enjoy preferential 15 percent corporate tax rate
◎ China may allow cross-border loans in Qianhai
◎ Qianhai equity investment “parent” fund to be established
◎ Hong Kong investors to be allowed to open private international schools in Qianhai
◎ Hong Kong and Macao companies will be allowed to operate wholly owned telecommunications firms in Qianhai





Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-07/10/node_9.htm


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## FM 2258

A Special Economic Zone within a Special Economic Zone....nice.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

*Sungang-Qingshuihe Urban Regeneration and Redevelopment*



bearb said:


> source: http://www.kcap.eu/en/projects/v/creative_gateway/details
> 
> Creative Gateway Shenzhen [CN]
> Urban regeneration of Sungang and Qingshuihe areas
> 
> The areas Sungang and Qingshuihe form part of Luohu district, one of the city centers of Shenzhen. Both have become outdated since the warehouse and storage facilities there cannot fulfill contemporary needs anymore. Despite the vanishing importance as logistic center, rich urban life has established itself at its fringes and gradually infiltrates the area. For the urban regeneration of the total 540 ha site, KCAP does not propose a finite regeneration masterplan plan, as is common practice in China, but a framework for development with a set of strategies. They set out the direction of development and resolving the most important problems and questions.
> The approach is based on the acceptance of the current urban condition as a starting point. Instead of grand projects, the design introduces a series of measures and projects to be integrated in the existing fabric. With respect for the partly unused built environment, significant road and rail infrastructure, large open spaces and the topography of the site. the framework will continue the urban history of Shenzhen as the result of pragmatism succeeding over monumentality.
> The plan defines, based on detailed typological studies, zones of different scale and transformation potential. In a separate study, new programs have been defined, that are based on the already established fine grain of economic networks but bring them to a higher level of profile and economic importance. Next to design, creation, management and sale of fashion, the focus will lie on industrial and furniture design as well as media and film industry. This economic profile will be complemented by high quality housing and a chain of public buildings. In its positioning the area will not only play an important role as the extension of Luohu district center, but also as a creative gateway to and from Hongkong.





bearb said:


> KCAP wins urban regeneration competition in Shenzhen, China
> 03 May 2011
> http://www.kcap.eu/en/news/2011/kcap_wins_urban_regeneration_competition_in_shenzhen_china
> 
> KCAP Architects&Planners win the international competition for the regeneration of the Sungang and Qingshuihe areas in Shenzhen. The international jury of urban planning experts awarded the proposal of KCAP with the first prize out of a group of 9 teams in the first and 5 teams in the second phase of the competition. The brief asked for one masterplan for the regeneration of both areas, with respect for the partly unused built environment, significant road and rail infrastructure, large open spaces and the topography of the site.
> The areas Sungang and Qingshuihe form part of Luohu district, one of the city centers of Shenzhen. Both have become outdated since the warehouse and storage facilities there cannot fulfill contemporary needs anymore. Despite the vanishing importance as logistic center, rich urban life has established itself at its fringes and gradually infiltrates the area.
> KCAP does not propose a finite regeneration masterplan, as is common practice in China, but a framework for development with a set of strategies. The approach is based on the acceptance of the current urban condition as a starting point. Instead of grand projects, the design introduces a series of measures and projects to be integrated in the existing fabric.





bearb said:


> http://www.kcap.eu/images/001446_creative_gateway.jpg[/IMG]


A video about this master plan

http://youtu.be/vYkMjYtsJ54


----------



## hkskyline

They need such a big regeneration project even though the city is only 30 years old!


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Shenzhen has changed tremendously. My recent trip compared to 1997 was a total different experience


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS

D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Shenzhen has changed tremendously. My recent trip compared to 1997 was a total different experience


How was it in 1997? Any pictures?


----------



## FM 2258

hkskyline said:


> *Upgrades sought for old West Railway Station*
> 2012-July-30 08:53
> Shenzhen Daily
> 
> PASSENGERS and management of Shenzhen West Railway Station in Nanshan District are calling for a refurbishment of the station, which handles about 45 percent of the city’s long-distance passenger trains but is regarded as very out-of-date in design.
> 
> “It’s hard to believe that such a shabby station is located in Shenzhen,” a passenger surnamed Liao said last week.
> 
> There is no air conditioning in the waiting hall, making passengers rely on electric fans to ease the steaming heat. The waiting hall often is so crowded that many people have to stand and plastic bottles, fruit skins and tissues commonly are found on the floors, Shenzhen Economic Daily reported over the weekend.
> 
> Some passengers smoke in the waiting hall, which sometimes smells of sewage from adjacent bathrooms. Crowds also force many passengers to wait outdoors, with a makeshift shed as the only shelter from scorching heat, the paper added.
> 
> The railway station was designed as a cargo station in 1989, but because of its low ticket prices and western Shenzhen location, its passenger flows quickly increased. In 2011 alone, it handled more than 7 million passengers, according to figures from station operator Pingnan Railway Co.
> 
> The railway company has applied for station renovation permits many times, but the government has vetoed plans because Shenzhen West Railway Station is not listed in the government’s passenger railway network plan.
> 
> According to the network plan adopted in 2006, Shenzhen will only have five railway stations for passengers, including Shenzhen, Shenzhen North, Buji, Futian and Shenzhen East stations. All five stations are in eastern or central parts of the city.
> 
> “Shenzhen needs a passenger railway station in its west,” said a railway plan expert who would not give his name.
> 
> Shenzhen West Railway Station was ordered to stop handling passengers in 2010. But it continued operations and still handles about half of the city’s long-distance rail passengers.


Any pictures of this old station? Also Shenzhen station is located in Luohu correct? Where can passengers travel to from the Shenzhen West station? I had no idea there was a Shenzhen West station. I kinda like how the stations in most cities are named after their general direction.


----------



## DoubleU

FM 2258 said:


> Any pictures of this old station? Also Shenzhen station is located in Luohu correct? Where can passengers travel to from the Shenzhen West station? I had no idea there was a Shenzhen West station. I kinda like how the stations in most cities are named after their general direction.


This station is east of the new Qianhai area. I took once a train from there to Jishou, which took 18h, (was travelling to Fenghuang) and I can tell that it is a really old station which needs an urgent face lift. We had to rush that time so I wasn't able to take photos. You also can go from there to Dongguan or Guangzhou. E.g. to Guangzhou the train costs 24 RMB and it takes 2 1/2h. 
I believe that Shenzhen station is the one in Luohu. I never heard about the Shenzhen East station though.
Lately I was just reading about the Pinghu-Nanshan Railway (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pingnan_railway) which I never heard about it before. I believe that there are many other passenger stations which serve as a stop of the major connections here in SZ.


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, Shenzhen station is the Lowu (Luohu) one.










Source : http://www.pbase.com/jonathanwg/image/26860618


----------



## hkskyline

*City considers increased construction waste fee*
2012-August-2 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN’s housing and construction authority has drafted a plan to charge 30 yuan (US$4.74) per ton for disposal of construction waste, which has been soaring in recent years.

The draft has been submitted to the city government for approval, yesterday’s Shenzhen Economic Daily reported.

The city’s urban administration bureau said Shenzhen’s yearly turnover of construction waste has reached 20 million cubic meters. In 2011, the city saw 23 million cubic meters of construction dregs, including 17 million cubic meters of waste dirt and 600 cubic meters of discarded construction materials.

Recycling of construction waste is low, and most of it is dumped at local landfills.

The city has 13 facilities, including nine waste-reception fields, to handle construction waste. To boost capacity, the city will build 45 waste-reception fields and 12 comprehensive recycling facilities.

The city currently charges 3 yuan per ton of construction waste, the paper said.


----------



## hkskyline

*New gas pipeline to cut local emissions*
2012-August-6 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

A NEW gas pipeline in Shenzhen is expected to reduce emissions from power plants and boilers and improve the city’s environment, officials said.

China’s second west-to-east gas pipeline started serving Shenzhen last week and will provide the city with 4 billion cubic meters of natural gas a year. The gas will help Shenzhen reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 7 million tons and other emissions by 42,000 tons a year, officials said at the pipeline’s opening ceremony Aug. 1.

The city government initiated a project last year to replace highly polluting fuels used in power plants and boilers, such as coal and diesel, with natural gas.

Yuhu Power Plant in Pinghu, Longgang District, and Baochang Power Plant in Guanlan, Bao’an District, finished fuel transformations earlier this year. By using natural gas, Yuhu Power Plant will cut its sulfur dioxide emissions from 2,500 tons a year to nearly zero. Two of the power plant’s new generating units could reduce their nitrogen oxide emissions by about 2,900 tons a year, assuming 4,000 hours of annual operation. That reduction equals the emissions from 200,000 sedans or 10,000 heavy-duty vehicles in a year.

Officials said the new gas pipeline will bring the city enough natural gas to replace diesel used in more than 600 boilers in the next three years.

Diesel and coal are among many highly polluting fuels used in power plants, boilers and industrial equipment. Burning coal is a leading cause of smog, acid rain, global warming and air toxicity. Coal ash, sludge and waste contaminate groundwater, streams, rivers and seas, as well.

Diesel emits a mixture of particles, metals and gases that if inhaled by humans can lead to cardiovascular and respiratory diseases, health experts say. The World Health Organization classified diesel exhaust as a “known carcinogen” in June, declaring that diesel exhaust can lead to lung and bladder cancer.


----------



## DoubleU

*Buji transport hub to open this year* 
A TRANSPORT interchange under construction in Longgang’s Buji area will take over the passenger train operations of the outdated Shenzhen West Railway Station at the end of this year and Shenzhen West will be used for cargo trains, the city’s urban planning, land and resources commission said.
The new transport hub will link Metro lines, bus routes and taxi services and will have a passenger-handling capacity five times that of Shenzhen West, yesterday’s Shenzhen Economic Daily quoted the commission as saying.
The hub will be able to handle up to 50,000 passengers per day immediately upon opening and future expansions will boost that capacity to 90,000, the paper said.
Reports of Shenzhen West’s deteriorating condition made local headlines last month, following complaints from the public.
Shenzhen West operator Pingnan Railway Co. said last month that it had applied for station renovation permits many times, but the government consistently vetoed plans because the station wasn’t listed in the government’s passenger railway network plan.
Shenzhen’s urban planning, land and resources commission told an Economic Daily reporter that decisions about building and operating railway stations are made by the nation’s railway regulator, and out of the commission’s hands.
Even if the station is rebuilt, it wouldn’t remain a passenger station because the national railway regulator is planning to cancel some of its routes, the commission said.
The railway station was designed as a cargo station in 1989, but because of its low ticket prices and western Shenzhen location its passenger numbers quickly increased.
It was ordered to stop handling passengers in 2010, but continued operations and still handles about half of the city’s long-distance rail passengers. Pingnan Railway said the station handled more than 7 million passengers in 2011.
Pingnan Railway said it had accumulated significant debts while operating the station since 1991. As of June, it had sustained losses totaling more than 140 million yuan (US$22 million).
According to the network plan adopted in 2006, Shenzhen eventually will have five railway stations for passengers: Shenzhen, Shenzhen North, Buji, Futian and Shenzhen East. Shenzhen East Railway Station will be built in Pingshan New Area.


Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-08/07/content_2152950.htm


----------



## Highcliff

is it really?...
*must* mainland chineses have proper visa to get hong kong?
why?
doesn't hong kong people like mainland chineses?


----------



## hkskyline

*Large park to be built in Futian*
2012-August-10 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

FUTIAN District plans to construct a 500,000-square-meter park in Antuoshan, along Beihuan Boulevard.

Once a large hill, much of Antuoshan has been lost to quarrying for the city’s land reclamations and residential housing construction. The area surrounding Antuoshan includes a large amount of residential housing but doesn’t have any nearby parks.

The new park will provide a more livable environment for residents who will be relocated to three residential buildings in Antuoshan to make way for the renovation of Futian District People’s Hospital. The renovation is scheduled for completion at the end of 2015, according to district head Yang Hong.

Yang said the park’s construction is “being actively implemented,” but didn’t disclose details about its timeline or layout.

An officer with the city’s park management center, surnamed Deng, told Shenzhen Daily that the park project is still in an application stage.

Initial designs for Antuoshan Park, posted last October on the official Web site of the city’s urban planning commission, include viewing stands and pavilions along with a public square, large lawn, cycling track, rock-climbing facility and service center.

The park will include 4,835 square meters of water elements and 6,548 square meters of parking, according to the designs.

In addition to the large park in Antuoshan, Shenzhen intends to have more than 1,000 parks across the city by 2020, according to an urban landscaping plan for the next eight years that was released last month.

In addition, all of the city’s districts and new areas, except for Futian and Luohu districts, will be required to construct a park for children.

There are 824 parks in Shenzhen.


----------



## hkskyline

Highcliff said:


> is it really?...
> *must* mainland chineses have proper visa to get hong kong?
> why?
> doesn't hong kong people like mainland chineses?


Yes - visas are not too hard to get nowadays but the border is still there. Hong Kongers also need to use a special permit card and go through immigration when entering China.


----------



## hkskyline

*City finishes 1st smart road *
2012-August-10 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily 

BEIHUAN Boulevard, a 19-km east-west trunk road, has become Shenzhen’s first “smart road” with the recently completed installation of advanced technologies to manage and guide traffic.

Traffic police began installing new equipment on the road last June. After a year of upgrades, police announced Thursday that Beihuan Boulevard is now equipped with traffic-monitoring facilities including video surveillance, license plate recognition, LED traffic guidance and improved database access that allow police to quickly identify vehicles.

Twelve oversized monitors along Beihuan Boulevard update road conditions and provide safety tips for drivers.

The new equipment is part of efforts by traffic police to use new technologies to reduce accidents and improve traffic flows. The equipment helps police monitor traffic and advise or divert vehicles accordingly, with uploaded traffic data available online and on mobile phones.

The equipment will also help police better handle traffic accidents. A system that automatically monitors and updates road conditions can quickly identify and report traffic accidents to commanding officers on duty.


----------



## hkskyline

*High-tech overpass fails to impress city residents*
Shanghai Daily
Aug 20, 2012

AN overpass built at the cost of 50 million yuan (US$7.87 million) in south China's Shenzhen has been widely criticized over the state of its high-tech facilities.

The overpass, constructed from materials used in the aerospace industry and called the "spring flower" after its shape, was equipped with thousands of high-quality LED screens and the latest solar panels as well as two lifts and four escalators.

But the costly screens and elevators haven't worked for a long time and the overpass was always filled with water, according to online posts.

Local Nanshan District denied having spent 2 billion yuan on the project, as some online posts had claimed, but promised to "make improvement and renovation for the current problems," according to an online statement.

"The overpass was over fancy and luxurious, but wasn't practical at all, a resident told Xinhua news agency.

The "spring flower" was built as a landmark before the city hosted the 2011 World University Games, the Shenzhen urban construction authority said.

It was an urgently built project to improve the city's image, it added.

The district government said the overpass was built in a busy area where there were two major roads, office buildings and residential communities, which raised the cost.

Xinhua said the problems might have arisen because local authorities hadn't figured out who should be taking responsibility for the structure.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lavish footbridge criticized*
2012-August-20 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

NANSHAN District Government admitted on its blog Friday evening that it was guilty of negligence, mismanagement and faulty operation of a footbridge that has been criticized by netizens for its high cost and poor function.

The district government promised to improve service and solve existing problems.

“The cause of poor maintenance and management was that there was no clear responsibility for its management among government agencies, including the construction bureau and urban management bureau,” the government said.

It said Chunhua Footbridge, at the intersection of Nanshan and Shennan boulevards, cost about 50 million yuan (US$7.86 million) when it was built quickly to open along with the Shenzhen Universiade last August.

Netizens have recently criticized its lavish design and high ongoing costs, which are estimated at 2 billion yuan, along with its poor management.

The 14-meter-wide overpass was designed in the shape of a flower and has four staircases, four escalators and two elevators. The Nanshan urban administration said the grand design caused the high cost.

Most of the elevators and escalators stopped operation after the Universiade. The lighting system uses more than 1,000 LED bulbs but isn’t operating now, either, and the footbridge’s surface is often covered with rainwater.

A netizen said he felt pain when he saw the elevators and escalators left idle for a year while pedestrians, including the elderly, had to climb staircases to ascend and descend from the bridge. “The overpass is built for sightseeing, not for walking. Isn’t it better to build a dozen simple footbridges than one such costly structure?” the netizen criticized.


----------



## hkskyline

A bird’s-eye view shows Chunhua Overpass in Nanshan District yesterday. The eight elevators and escalators of the overpass at the intersection of Shennan and Nanshan boulevards have all opened, following public criticism of the pedestrian overpass’ poor functionality and performance. Earlier media reports said the overpass was built last year at a cost of 50 million yuan (US$7.9 million).


----------



## hkskyline

*Dapeng becoming global attraction*
2012-September-5 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

DAPENG Peninsula in eastern Shenzhen will be developed into an international tourist and holiday destination, according to project planning that has passed a review by experts.

With more than 120 kilometers of coastline and 21 beaches, the peninsula is lauded as home to one of the eight most beautiful coasts in China. The peninsula is also rich in rare marine organisms and corals, as well as historical sites.

Twenty-three natural villages on the peninsula will be developed into holiday resorts, Shenzhen Evening News reported.

The development of tourism on the peninsula will be open to private capital and the city government will also increase its financial support, according to the plans.

The peninsula will also see the development of bio-technology, marine, ecological agriculture, cultural and creative industries.

Different development and management methods will be used in ecological protection areas.

The project will start with the development of five areas, including Xiasha and Baguang, Shenzhen Evening News reported.

Located on the peninsula’s west side, the Xiasha area will be home to tourist facilities built with an investment of 2 billion yuan (US$315 million) to 3 billion yuan from China National Travel Service Group Corp., based on an agreement between the enterprise and the city, according to earlier reports by local Chinese-language newspapers.


----------



## Scion

Photos of the Qianhai site. (pics from sznews forums)


----------



## Scion




----------



## Scion




----------



## Pansori

Thanks for the update from Qianhai... I was wondering what's going on there since there weren't many news or updates. Should we expect something like Tianjin Binhai situation with a gazillion of new skyscrapers popping up?


----------



## cfredo

^^
Yeah, but probably not that tall since it's partly in the air corridor of the airport.


----------



## binhai

Pansori said:


> Thanks for the update from Qianhai... I was wondering what's going on there since there weren't many news or updates. Should we expect something like Tianjin Binhai situation with a gazillion of new skyscrapers popping up?


Yes!


----------



## FM 2258

Scion said:


> Nanshan Nanyou Twins 325m x 2
> 
> Developer - Yuhu Group
> Architect - Vx3


Any word on these beautiful towers? :booze:


----------



## hkskyline

*City to spend RMB3b on water pipes*
2012-September-13 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

MORE than 60 percent of Shenzhen’s water supply pipelines could be corroded and the first phase of repairs could take five years and cost 3 billion yuan (US$476 million), city water authorities said, signaling an enormous slate of upcoming water infrastructure projects across the city.

Corroded pipelines causing poor water quality out of residential taps could affect nearly 1.4 million households across Shenzhen, according to government data.

The Shenzhen Municipal Water Affairs Bureau first addressed the problem in 2010, when the bureau announced a large-scale plan to upgrade the city’s water supply pipelines and improve local drinking water. A pilot project to that end started yesterday in Yantian District’s Shatoujiao area.

Bureau authorities stressed that drinking water supplied to Shenzhen — at its sources — is high-quality water that meets new national standards. But when that water passes through pipelines in local communities and flows out of taps in homes and businesses, it has more than likely picked up contaminants in transit.

That’s because water supply pipes currently used in most Shenzhen communities are made of galvanized steel or cast iron, which can corrode over time and contaminate water with excess deposits of rust, calcium, lead and more. Galvanized steel and cast iron pipes have been banned in China.

According to Shenzhen water bureau statistics compiled in 2010, 63.2 percent of the city’s underground pipelines, 68.8 percent of its outdoor pipelines and 43.5 percent of its indoor pipelines were made of galvanized steel or cast iron, covering 2,460 residential communities and affecting 1.35 million households.

To replace or repair all of the city’s aging pipes would cost 6.25 billion yuan, the water bureau said. The resulting project will be carried out in two phases. The first phase will be completed in three to five years and cost about 3 billion yuan.


----------



## Pansori

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Yeah, but probably not that tall since it's partly in the air corridor of the airport.


Some of them do look tall in the visuals that we've seen before. Definitely at least one serious supertall. Or should we not expect supertalls there?


----------



## binhai

^^It will be at a similar scale or even bigger than Binhai New Area CBD. At least 1 500m+ and multiple supertalls.


----------



## Minsk

*OCT Shenzhen Clubhouse / Richard Meier Architects*

*Architects:* Richard Meier Architects
*Location:* OCT Shenzhen Clubhouse,Shenzhen, China
*Project Year:* 2012
*Photographs:* Roland Halbe

Richard Meier & Partners is proud to announce the first completed project in Shenzhen, China. Sited on a prominent island in the middle of the OCT harbor lake, the new OCT Shenzhen Clubhouse will provide guests and members with a restaurant, private dining suites, a multi-purpose area, as well as recreational facilities, a fitness center and a small exhibition gallery.

The geometry of the Clubhouse follows a precise focal point from which “layers” of distinct spaces radiate and terminate in a sweeping curve that is seen from the Cultural and Entertainment Center across the water. At the south end of the island, linked to the Clubhouse by an outdoor pathway and garden, is the structure that houses the Indoor Pool and Fitness Center. The simple geometry of the Fitness Center contrasts with the adjacent Clubhouse in scale and form, providing a balance with the extroverted outline of the Clubhouse and stimulating the dialogue between the two structures.

The meandering paths through the gardens of the Clubhouse evoke a strong sense of the Chinese landscape philosophy. Various vistas, textures, flowers and settings offer an opportunity for solitude, as well as platforms to admire the surrounding views of the water and the harbor entertainment complexes beyond.

The firm’s guiding principles of metal panel and mastery of natural light define the building. The shift of natural light throughout the day animates the interior of the clubhouse revealing different spaces and the crisp surfaces of the OCT Shenzhen Clubhouse. The dramatic planes and natural light shape the space, mark the passage of time and the presence of the sky.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## hkskyline

*32 unfinished roads to be done by 2013*
2012-September-14 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE city government has vowed to complete 88 unfinished roads within three years, including 32 of them this year.

Most of those 32 roads are in Longgang and Bao’an districts.

Most of the projects involve road sections where construction has stalled because of land requisition and relocation disputes. The unfinished roads, generally just short sections, have delayed citywide roadwork plans and reduced the efficiency of the city’s road network, local transportation officials said.

Huang Min, head of the city’s transportation commission, said unfinished roads not only cause commuting difficulties for residents, but also inconvenience nearby businesses and enterprises.

The transportation commission will also spend 300 million yuan (US$47 million) this year on infrastructure to improve traffic conditions in 60 areas, including Jingtian, Lianhuabei, Zhuzilin and Chegongmiao.


----------



## DoubleU

Did any of you ever heard about "Choi Tak City"? I was passing by an adverb near the exhibiton center and it seems to be another shopping mall. Any ideas/information/location?

Cheers


----------



## hkskyline

Airport T3 Construction
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/538/5387904.html


----------



## hkskyline

*30-year river treatment going strong*
2012-October-11 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

A TREATMENT project for the Shenzhen River, the 37-kilometer waterway between Shenzhen and Hong Kong, is scheduled to start its fourth stage next year.

The fourth stage of the cooperative project between Shenzhen and Hong Kong would affect a section of river about 4,400 meters long, Shenzhen Economic Daily reported yesterday. The project’s previous three stages have improved environmental conditions and transportation corridors along 18 kilometers of the river.

The fourth stage is designed to prepare the section of river near Liantang in Luohu District for the theoretical “50-year flood,” or the worst flood in any 50-year period.

The fourth stage is scheduled to start in the middle of next year and finish in 2017.

Shenzhen and Hong Kong began planning the fourth stage in April 2008, in an effort to provide a sound ecological environment for a planned checkpoint in Liantang.

Tuesday marked the 30th anniversary of cooperation between Shenzhen and Hong Kong to treat the border river.

The first three stages of the treatment project cost HK$2 billion (US$258 million) and raised the flood discharge capacity of the river’s lower reaches from 600 cubic meters per second to 2,100 cubic meters per second.

Shenzhen Mayor Xu Qin said at Tuesday’s anniversary ceremony that as a large cross-border infrastructure effort between Shenzhen and Hong Kong, the Shenzhen River treatment project is a successful model for cooperation between the two cities.

Carrie Lam, Hong Kong’s chief secretary for administration, said at the ceremony that Shenzhen and Hong Kong are expected to see closer cooperation in various fields.

Officials of the two cities viewed an exhibition that reviewed the past 30 years of the river treatment project, and awarded 10 people who had made outstanding contributions, according to the Economic Daily.


----------



## hkskyline

*Thousands of trees to be relocated*
2012-October-22 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN will relocate about 50,000 trees to make way for construction of new Metro lines, in the largest tree transplantation project in the city’s history.

Most of the trees to be relocated from designated Metro line areas are 5 to 10 years old. Urban management officials said about 90 percent of the relocated trees will survive the transplant. But local arborists said relocated trees usually develop unstable roots and can get irrevocably damaged in the process.

Construction of Metro Line 7 is under way and some trees along Xiangmei Road and Binhai Boulevard are being relocated. Those trees will be transplanted in nearby areas of greenery, the Qianhai area and on the campus of South University of Science and Technology of China. The relocation project will last into next spring.

Huang Gong, with the urban management bureau’s greenery office, said the 50,000 to-be-relocated trees fall into more than 100 tree species, but none of the trees are rare or unusually old. He said a camphor tree near Yinhu Bus Station that’s more than 100 years old had been on the relocation list, but Huang’s office persuaded the contractor to alter the line a little bit, saving the tree. Huang said his office would try to relocate as few trees as possible.

Some of the trees on the relocation list were planted during last year’s Universiade. Huang Chongyuan, with the city’s landscape architecture association, said those trees could get flattened by a typhoon if they were relocated, because of their young age and shallow root systems.

Li Nan, a local expert in botany and the environment, said a tree’s age, species and transplantation techniques would affect its life expectancy after relocation. Li added that this fall’s dry weather won’t help.


----------



## Highcliff

china is caring well the enviromental....


----------



## DoubleU

*U-turn overpasses under construction in Bao’an*









A computer-generated image of the two U-turn overpasses. 


CONSTRUCTION of two U-turn overpasses started Thursday at the Xinghua and Liyuan intersections with National Highway 107 in Bao’an District.
The two intersections, in the Xingwei and Huangtian areas, are the only intersections along the Shenzhen section of the national highway. There will be no traffic lights along the highway’s 31-km section in Shenzhen after the overpasses are put into use, the transport commission said. The Shenzhen section of the national highway will run from Nantou Checkpoint in the south to Songgang Tollgate in the north after the overpasses are opened, the commission added. The section will provide an alternative route to Shenzhen International Airport.
The overpasses are each about 330 meters long and are expected to greatly improve traffic efficiency and reduce jams on the highway.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/26/content_2251635.htm


----------



## hkskyline

Only a single-lane U-turn overpass? Wouldn't that cause a lot of congestion before the exit?


----------



## hkskyline

*Pipeline work closes shipping route*
2012-October-29 
Shenzhen Daily

DACHAN Waterway, a primary navigation route in Shenzhen’s western sea area, will be closed to ships until Nov. 8 for the final, underwater stage of construction of a major gas pipeline to Hong Kong.

Hong Kong residents will likely be able to access the pipeline and use what officials call cleaner gas, from Turkmenistan and Xinjiang, by the end of the year.

Shenzhen Maritime Administration officials said Saturday that the underwater pipeline project covers about 30 kilometers and is designed to transport 6 billion cubic meters of gas a year. The first stage of the project, between Qiuyuling Pumping Station and Dachandao in Shenzhen, has been completed. The second, underwater stage crosses the Dachan, Tonggu and Gongsha waterways, the administration said.

The administration has opened a temporary waterway near Dachan Waterway to divert ships. Vessels of less than 3,000 tons can use Dachanbei Waterway during pipeline construction, while vessels greater than 3,000 tons have to change routes and use the Lingding navigation route and Longguxi Waterway.

The project will affect about 700 vessels, most of which are small or medium-sized.

The underwater project is the final stage of the country’s second major, west-to-east pipeline project, which spans 8,600 kilometers through 13 Chinese provinces and regions. The completed pipeline will carry natural gas from Turkmenistan and Xinjiang to the Yangtze and Pearl river deltas, the country’s two most economically developed regions.

The entire project has the capacity to transmit 30 billion cubic meters of natural gas annually, with a minimum life span of 30 years.

China’s first west-east pipeline carries 12 billion cubic meters of natural gas annually from the Tarim Basin of Xinjiang to Shanghai. It was completed in 2004.


----------



## DoubleU

*Skywalk to park*

AN overhead passage, or skywalk, will be built to connect the roof of an under-construction commercial complex north of Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center with Lianhua Hill Park.

Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/30/content_2255866.htm


----------



## DoubleU

*City to boost urban upgrade funding* 

THE city government plans to spend about 2.9 billion yuan (US$465 million) more than originally planned this year for improvements in areas including Bao’an, Longgang, Pingshan, Guangming, Dapeng and Longhua.
The additional funding will boost the city’s spending in these areas to about 38.33 billion yuan this year, about 6.4 percent higher than originally planned and accounting for 83.1 percent of this year’s total spending on urban improvements, Xu Anliang, head of the city’s development and reform commission, said Sunday.
Most of the money will be used for key, large-scale projects.
This year’s total government spending on urban improvements will remain at 46.1 billion yuan after the adjustment.



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-10/30/content_2255872.htm


----------



## hkskyline

*Sea-view bridges delayed by design changes *
2012-October-30 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

DESIGN changes have halted construction of two trestle bridges in the Binhai Leisure Belt along Shenzhen Bay until next March, city public works officials said yesterday.

The project includes two trestle bridges and a pier near Shenzhen Bay Bridge and has been billed as one of the city’s most high-profile construction efforts this year. The project’s total cost could reach nearly 48 million yuan (US$7.6 million).

Construction started last December and was planned to conclude this December. But many residents have noticed that work has proceeded very slowly since May. The project has been halted for more than a month, leaving more than 70 foundation piles on the site and causing some residents to worry that what’s intended as a scenic public walkway over the water will become just another uncompleted project in the city.

Project director Huang Zemin, with the city’s public works bureau, said the design changes moved the project several steps backward.

“The planned locations of the bridges have changed. That means the geological and stress conditions in the new locations need to be restudied,” Huang said.

He added that work will resume next March and is scheduled for completion in early 2014.

Stretching as far as 250 meters into the ocean, the bridges, if completed, would offer residents a new place to enjoy sea views.


----------



## Scion

Shenzhen 200m+ projects rundown


----------



## Scion

Shengping Redevelopment Project 1 
200m	
Proposed


----------



## Scion

Shengping Redevelopment Project 2	
200m	
Proposed


----------



## Scion

China Construction Bank Building	
200m	
Prep


----------



## Scion

Excellence Houhai Tower	
200m	
Prep


----------



## Scion

CNOOC Tower	
200m	
Prep


----------



## Scion

Shekou Sea World Condos 
200m x 2
Prep


----------



## Scion

Pengguangda Towers	
200m	
Long term pro


----------



## Scion

Lujing's massive project at Baizhizhou, Nanshan

1,450,000sqm of commeorcial space and 4,050,000sqm of residential


----------



## Scion

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503762

Sungang Commercial Complex

Qingshuihe Redevelopment Zone, Luohu District

380m 
336m 
273m 
238m 
212m 
184m 
141m 
124m


----------



## Scion

Kaisa Yantian Project


----------



## bearb

Finalists of Hanking Centre!!!

001


----------



## bearb

002


----------



## bearb

003


----------



## bearb




----------



## bearb




----------



## bearb




----------



## bearb

reference http://www.szdesigncenter.org/?tag=罗兰斯宝项目建筑设计方案


----------



## Munwon

Shenzhen Is for sure the most booming city on the planet!


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^

Unlike Shanghai, lots of eyes popping experimental Architectures in Shenzhen were actually designed by Local Chinese Achitects!!!


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen North Railway Station *


Proudly designed by Shenzhen-based Local Chinese Architects, *GL Studio* (or Gong Lu Architectural Design Studio)

Contact Details:

Nanshan District, Guangdong Province
518060 Shenzhen
Phone +86 755 2673 2863
Fax +86 755 2673 2801 
[email protected]




Emloto said:


> North Shenzhen station 深圳北站：


----------



## hkskyline

Shenzhen North station opened in 2011, quite a while ago.


----------



## DoubleU

*SZ-Zhongshan link plan unveiled*









A computerized image of Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor.SD-Agencies

SHENZHEN motorists could reach the city of Zhongshan, on the west side of the Pearl River, in 30 minutes from Xixiang, Bao’an District, when the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor project is completed by 2021.
The trip currently takes at least an hour.
The design plan and environmental impact report for the much-desired road to the western Pearl River Delta have been unveiled on www.gdcd.gov.cn, the official Web site of the Guangdong Provincial Transport Department, for the second round of public reviews and comment, Chinese-language media reported yesterday.
Construction of the 51-km project will start in 2015. The project mainly includes a 6.72-kilometer tunnel starting on the Shenzhen side of the river and 19 bridges with a total length of 42.7 kilometers. The road will have four lanes in each direction, with a designed speed limit of 100 kilometers per hour.
Reports released this week said the tunnel plan will significantly reduce the project’s environmental impacts.
The road will connect Huanghe Flyover in Xixiang, Bao’an District in Shenzhen, with Xinlong Flyover in Zhongshan.
The project’s feasibility study is expected to be finished in March 2013, with approval likely by June 2014.
The State Council approved the road as a key project in the Outline of the Plan for the Reform and Development of the Pearl River Delta for 2008-2020. The road also was included in Guangdong’s 12th five-year plan and is estimated to cost 30 billion yuan (US$4.76 billion).
The initial plan to build a transportation corridor connecting the two cities across the Pearl River arose six years ago, when Humen Bridge, the overland link between Shenzhen and the western part of the Pearl River Delta area, started becoming frequently overloaded and jammed because of its limited capacity. The number of vehicles using Humen Bridge has increased an average of 11.5 percent annually since it was opened in 1997. As of 2010, the bridge handled 88,000 vehicles a day. (Han Ximin)



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2012-11/07/content_2266835.htm


----------



## hkskyline

Ah ... some competition for the Hong Kong - Macau - Zhuhai Bridge!


----------



## hkskyline

*Road project affects drivers to Dapeng*
2012-November-20 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

DRIVERS traveling from downtown Shenzhen to Dapeng Peninsula on the city’s east side will need to use Kuipeng and Jinsha roads until next spring, as Pingxi Road will soon be closed for an expansion project.

Shenzhen’s transport commission said transport authorities are preparing to close the Diefu Flyover section of Pingxi Road and Helong Road, to allow for expansion of Helong Road and the construction of overpasses that will connect with Pingxi Road.

The commission didn’t specify when the closure would begin, as it was waiting for approval from Shenzhen traffic police.

Drivers to Nan’ao and Dapeng should instead use Kuipeng and Jinsha roads, via the Guanhu Flyover. The Leigong Hill and Diefu Hill tunnels on Pingxi Road also will be closed for the project.

Helong Road, the only road linking Daya Bay and the local nuclear power plant with downtown Shenzhen, will be partly opened after the Spring Festival early next year. Pingxi Road will be fully open in May next year, with four lanes in each direction. The whole project, including the new overpasses, will be completed by next October, transport authorities said.

Helong Road currently is a two-lane road with many curves, steep slopes and poor lines of sight for drivers. Traffic jams and accidents often occur on the road and increase traffic around Dapeng Peninsula, especially during tourism season.

The Pingxi Road overpass above Helong Road will be dismantled and replaced by two new overpasses, with a total length of 2.21 kilometers. Helong Road will be expanded into four lanes.


----------



## el palmesano

oh mi god!!! the new railway station is amazing!! beautiful project!!


----------



## hkskyline

*Xincai tunnel project starts*
2012-November-21 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN’S transport commission has started a tunnel project on Xincai Passage, which links Caitian Road in Futian District with Xinqu Boulevard in Longhua New Area.

Xincai Passage, also known as the northern extension of Caitian Road, will provide a new north-south connection between Futian’s CBD and developed clusters to the north.

The 3.25-km Xincai Passage will include a 1.8-km tunnel through Meilin Mountain and flyovers connecting with Caitian and Huanggang roads.

The project is expected to greatly relieve traffic at Meilin Checkpoint and allow commuters from Longhua and Minzhi to downtown Shenzhen to avoid traffic jams at the checkpoint when the two-way, six-lane road opens in 2014, commission members said.

Work will start in December on the interchange flyover for Caitian and Huanggang roads and the tunnel.

When the interchange flyover is completed, drivers to Bantian and Meiguan Expressway via Meilin Checkpoint will be able to drive directly onto the overpass near Caitian Gas Station. Motorists to Longhua and Minzhi will be able to drive through the tunnel to avoid jams at the north end of Caitian Road. Vehicles from Longhua that use the tunnel could be directly diverted onto Caitian or Huanggang roads via the overpasses.


----------



## Scion

Project by Shum Yip at the Huangbeiling area on Shennan East


----------



## hkskyline

Looks like it is a mix of commercial and residential uses, skewed towards more residentials? Is there an existing subway connection already?


----------



## hkskyline

*Rail station roadwork coming*
2012-November-28 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily


Buji Metro Station Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr

SHENZHEN’S transport commission plans to expand Zhongxing Road and connect it with Tiexi Road, Tiedong Road and Qingping Expressway, to eventually make Zhongxing a major access route to Shenzhen East Railway Station, which is scheduled to open before the Spring Festival.

The commission also plans to renovate Longgang Boulevard and Jihua Road to improve traffic flows in the Longgang District area. No timeline has been given for the planned roadwork.

Some residents worry that traffic in Buji Subdistrict will get worse after Shenzhen East Railway Station opens, as Longgang Boulevard and Jihua Road are often jammed already.

Shenzhen East Railway Station, previously known as Buji Railway Station, will integrate Metro services, long-distance buses, inner-city buses and taxi services.

Passengers will be diverted mainly through Metro’s Huanzhong and Longgang lines. There are four bus routes at the railway station’s eastern square. Two more routes will be open at its western square by the time the station opens.


----------



## hkskyline

*SZ to start work sooner on new Metro lines*
2012-December-7 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily










SHENZHEN’S rail authority may start construction work on future Metro lines 6 and 16 ahead of schedule, in an effort to relieve pressure on the crowded Longhua Line.

The southern end of Metro Line 6, an extension to original plans for the unbuilt line, will either go along Xinzhou Road, Caitian Road or Shangbu Road.

According to Chen Qiang, an official with the city’s rail construction office, the 37.85-kilometer south-north Metro Line 6 will start from Shenzhen North Station and pass through Longhua, Shiyan, Guangming and Gongming before ending at Songgang in Bao’an District. It will connect with Futian District’s CBD and Hong Kong through Longhua Line.

Construction of Metro Line 6 will start after financing is finalized. Authorities are considering whether to include part of the line’s funding in the city’s Phase III rail construction plan.

The rail authority will also try to advance the construction of Line 16 from the original start date of 2014. The Y-shaped line, temporarily named Bantian Line, will start in the Futian Free Trade Zone and end in Pinghu in Longgang District and Guanlan in Longhua New Area. The line will play an important role in industrial development in central Shenzhen.

“The line will be the only line covering Bantian and Pinghu. Without this line, transportation infrastructure couldn’t satisfy commuting needs, even after the completion of Xincai Tunnel and Panyin Passage,” Xue Bo, president of Shenzhen Urban Transportation Planning Institute, said Wednesday.

In the city’s third-phase rail construction, lines 6, 7, 8, 9 and 11 will add a total length of 171.5 kilometers to the city’s rail network. When the third phase is completed in 2016, the city’s total rail length will reach 350 kilometers and the network will carry 38 percent of passengers using local public transportation.


----------



## DoubleU

The south entrance of Wongtee Plaza is taking shape. The huge screen you can see is also switched on sometimes.









Taken this morning by me


----------



## el palmesano

wooooooooow!!!


----------



## Minsk

*Hanking Nanyou Newtown Urban Planning Design Proposal / Jaeger and Partner Architects*

*Architects:* Jaeger and Partner Architects
*Location:* Shenzhen, China
*Client:* Hanking Group
*Brief:* Office, Commerce, Residence, Hotel and Education
*Floor Area: *1,800,000 sq.m
*Type: *Commission

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## hkskyline

*City to add 8,000 beds for the elderly*
2012-December-27 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN plans to add more than 8,000 beds for the elderly at its local welfare centers, according to a newly released government report.

Statistics show the number of holders of Shenzhen hukou, permanent residency permits, in Shenzhen who are 60 or older has reached 154,000 and the elderly population without hukou is nearly 420,000. The current amount of public accommodation for the elderly is insufficient to meet the needs of such a population. Beds at local nursing homes have been fully reserved for the next few years, according to the city’s civil affairs bureau

More than 30 lawmakers in the city have proposed to improve the service for the elderly this year.

According to the city government’s plan, a comprehensive service center for the elderly will be established. After completion, the service center will offer 700 beds and give professional care and rehabilitation to low-income elderly people who live alone and don’t have the ability to take care of themselves.

Social welfare centers at each of the 10 districts and new areas will be expanded, which will add a total of 2,150 beds for the elderly. Four Shenzhen-based enterprises have planned to invest 1.6 billion yuan (US$257 million) in building new nursing homes for the elderly in the city, which will add another 5,300 beds.


----------



## Scion

Model for Qianhai


----------



## Scion

hkskyline said:


> Looks like it is a mix of commercial and residential uses, skewed towards more residentials? Is there an existing subway connection already?


Yes most of the towers are residential with retail spaces at the podium level. The row of towers facing the main Shennan Road will be offices and retail. Metro's Shekou line and Huanzhong line has an interchange station there.


----------



## phoenixboi08

What's Qinhai exactly?


----------



## binhai

^^huge new CBD being built in western Shenzhen


----------



## phoenixboi08

I thought Shenzhen already has a large CBD?
Is this one nearer Guangzhou or the border with HK or something?


----------



## cfredo

phoenixboi08 said:


> I thought Shenzhen already has a large CBD?
> Is this one nearer Guangzhou or the border with HK or something?


http://goo.gl/maps/54tT3
Point A is Qianhai (you can see all the empty plots there)
Point B is Futian CBD (Shenzhen's main CBD)

Qianhai isn't just a new CBD, it's a Special Economic Zone/Special Financial Test Zone.


----------



## phoenixboi08

cfredo said:


> http://goo.gl/maps/54tT3
> 
> Qianhai isn't just a new CBD, it's a Special Economic Zone/Special Financial Test Zone.


That's what I figured lol...for it to be that large.


----------



## harry·chao

phoenixboi08 said:


> I thought Shenzhen already has a large CBD?
> Is this one nearer Guangzhou or the border with HK or something?


you mean Futian CBD?


----------



## phoenixboi08

harry·chao said:


> you mean Futian CBD?


Probably.


----------



## hkskyline

*Airport fined for expansion violations*
2013-January-10 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

Photo source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/574/5749236.html



















SHENZHEN International Airport has been fined 200,000 yuan (US$32,118) and ordered to suspend work on an expansion of its future Terminal 3 and runway extensions.

The airport started construction of the expansion and extension projects before receiving approval from environmental protection authorities, the Ministry of Environmental Protection said online Tuesday.

The fine is the largest that environmental authorities could legally impose in the applicable category of violations, officials said.

Airport officials told Shenzhen Daily yesterday that they are rectifying the situation according to the letter of punishment, but didn’t say whether the punishment would affect the projects.

The airport’s environmental impact report said Terminal 3 is designed with a capacity of 30 million passengers a year. The terminal’s main building was expanded from 350,000 square meters to 450,000 square meters, however, and two 3,400-meter runways were each extended 200 meters northward to accommodate future use of A380 airbuses.

The Shenzhen airport started construction of Terminal 3 in February 2009, before receiving approval for the expansion projects.

The terminal’s main building is nearing completion and scheduled to open this year. According to an airport employee who declined to be named, the airport and related government agencies are taking measures to remedy the situation and communicating with environmental authorities, with Terminal 3 planned to open as scheduled.


----------



## z0rg

800m project coming?
http://finance.sina.com.cn/china/dfjj/20130118/141914332462.shtml


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the information


----------



## Scion

Qianhai planning


----------



## hkskyline

*Officials deny Qianhai reports*
Thursday, January 24, 2013
The Standard

Shenzhen-related stocks lost their upside momentum yesterday after Qianhai officials denied media reports that China International Marine Containers (2039), China Merchants Group and Shenzhen International Holdings (0152) are the biggest landlords in the pilot financial district.

CIMC slumped 2.43 percent to HK$16.06 and China Merchants Holdings (International) (0144) lost 4.2 percent to HK$27.2. Shenzhen International fell as much as 4 percent before closing 1.8 percent higher at HK$1.11. 

"We are still in talks with some firms on the using right for some sites in the district, but there are no so- called landlords in Qianhai," Qianhai administration spokesman Wang Jinxia said yesterday.


----------



## hkskyline

*Residents protest river reclamation*
2013-January-25 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily










RESIDENTS are protesting plans to fill a section of Xixiang River in Bao’an District in order to build a bar street, in what residents have called an illegal reclamation of the waterway.

The 600-meter section of river is south of Baoyuan Bridge on Baoyuan Road in Xixiang Subdistrict. It’s enclosed by fences and a dozen pillars have been erected on the river’s east side, Shenzhen Economic Daily reported. Nearly half of the riverbed has been filled with earth and construction materials, such as sandbags, concrete, iron bars and bricks, were randomly stacked or piled.

A resident surnamed Wang said work on the river started in late September. Nearby residents didn’t know until recently that a bar street, rather than a flood-control project, would be built.

No information indicates the project’s name, construction contractor or builder, except for a sign on a fence that says “Guangdong Provincial Architectural Engineering Machinery Construction Co.”

A resident surnamed Zhang said the river has been narrowed to half its width after six months of construction.

“A flood could easily hit the area,” Zhang said. “A bar street may also lead to heavy water pollution, which means that the hundreds of millions of yuan spent on the river’s treatment would be squandered.”

A warning sign along a riverbank says any construction work that impedes flood control is forbidden along the waterway.

Residents have wondered why the subdistrict’s water affairs center, which is 200 meters away, hasn’t taken any action to stop the project.

Xixiang River, which runs through central Xixiang from Tiegang Reservoir to Zhujiang River, serves as an important flood-relief waterway in Bao’an District. Since 2006, a total of 250 million yuan (US$40 million) has been invested in treating the river, which had been polluted by industrial sewage and garbage.

According to national water law, construction work within a river management area that impedes flood control or threatens river dikes is illegal. Violations can lead to fines of up to 100,000 yuan.


----------



## hkskyline

*Metro projects causing complaints*
2013-January-22 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

RESIDENTS are complaining about pollution and congestion caused by Metro expansion projects that are in full swing across the city.

PM2.5 readings near some construction sites are far exceeding the national standard, local Chinese-language media reported this week.

Readings reached 100 micrograms per cubic meter, for example, at a construction site for the future Metro Line 9 at the intersection of Qiaocheng Road East and Baishi Road in Nanshan District.

The national PM2.5 standard is less than 75 micrograms per cubic meter.

“In addition to congestion, which is especially bad during rush hours, Metro projects also are deteriorating local air quality,” complained a resident surnamed Tang of the Bihaiyuntian housing estate in Nanshan.

Tang said he has to clean dust in his apartment once a day, even though dump trucks are covering dirt with canvas and nearby roads are being sprayed with water.

The partial closure of Baishi Road also has drawn criticism from residents, because of the resulting congestion.

“Congestion often happens because of Metro projects,” acknowledged a resident surnamed Ye. “I prefer to stay in the office for more than an hour after work to avoid traffic.”

Roads in the Terra Square area of Binhe Boulevard in Futian District have been narrowed for the Metro 7 project, creating congestion in morning rush hours.

The Chegongmiao area in Futian likely is experiencing the worst congestion in the city, because of simultaneous work on Metro lines 7, 9 and 11. The Chegongmiao station will be the largest Metro transport hub in the city when the project is completed.

The Xiangmihu Flyover access road for eastbound drivers to Shennan Boulevard will be closed in February because of Metro work.

Shenzhen’s rail construction office said residents can complain to the city’s environmental authority about pollution caused by Metro projects, and to the city’s transport commission about construction that illegally occupies public roads.

But the rail office noted that while the massive Metro projects inevitably will disrupt people’s lives in the short term, living conditions will be greatly improved after projects are completed in 2016.


----------



## hkskyline

Road widening Longhua Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr


Road widening Longhua Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Embattled housing project nears start*
2013-January-29 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily























































RENOVATION of the embattled Ludancun housing estate in Luohu District will soon get under way, 12 years after the city government decided to demolish the buildings for safety concerns.

The renewal project will involve 30 seven-story buildings in the Ludancun and Honglingnanyuan areas, with a total floor area of 111,451 square meters. A compensation plan for property owners has been put up for review and public opinions are being sought. Residents can submit their opinions in writing or call the administration office in charge of land requisition and compensation for homeowners before March 5, the Daily Sunshine reported over the weekend.

Construction of the Ludancun housing estate, an affordable housing project for the city’s civil servants, was finished in 1989 but the development has shown signs of wear since 1996, largely from unstable sea sand used in its construction.

The renovation’s initial plan, issued more than a decade ago, said Ludancun homeowners could be compensated in one of two ways: either with a home on the original site after renovations or with relocation to a housing estate in Nanshan District.

Since that plan was approved in 2001, the municipal government has announced compensation packages in 2003, 2009 and 2012.

But in a 2012 opinion survey of more than 1,000 households in the estate, by the city’s housing and construction bureau, 65 percent of villagers rejected the compensation package.

A new compensation package has been welcomed by a larger portion of villagers and allocates the area of a compensatory home according to the net interior area of an owner’s demolished home. In addition, the temporary relocation subsidies are increased from 40 yuan (US$6.40) per month to 55 yuan per month.

Elderly homeowners have an option to choose compensation with a remote home because the renovation project could take three years or more, authorities said.

But a resident surnamed Liu said he was not going to move to a remote home.

“We have been living here since the village was built and have become used to life here. We are too old to move,” Liu said, adding that many residents felt the same.

Liu, a retired architectural engineer, said the compensatory area should be increased because the new home would take up more room than the old one under current anti-earthquake requirements.

Liu also expressed concern that the new, 30-story buildings could be dwarfed by adjacent buildings in the future. He also suggested better vegetation and lighting designs because the estate is located at a traffic hub.(Anna Zhao, Gong Haoying)


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction of SZ Bay piers to restart *
2013-January-30 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily 










CONSTRUCTION of pedestrian piers near Shenzhen Bay Bridge will restart with new contractors and is scheduled for completion by the end of this year after months of delay caused by a planning error, public works officials said yesterday.

Work on the piers was suddenly suspended last September, with contractors offering no information about future plans and leaving dozens of huge concrete pillars in the bay along the bridge.

Liu Zhida, spokesman and vice chief of the city’s public works bureau, told reporters during a trip to Shenzhen Bay yesterday that the initial work contract had been terminated and bidding for the project would be renewed.

He apologized for the project’s suspension and said the cost of the project could increase because of a new design that adds minor changes to the piers, for safety reasons.

The public has expressed suspicions that the initial construction followed problematic designs after starting in March 2010, but Liu said the new changes were caused by increased safety requirements rather than earlier problems.

The north pier is within 200 meters of Shenzhen Bay Bridge, despite road laws that prohibit construction that could threaten the safety of major bridges.

Public works officials said the construction was unilaterally halted by the operator because it disagreed with revised designs that would increase labor and material costs.

Lawmaker Wu Limin suggested that experts and citizens be invited to participate in the planning of public projects.

Another lawmaker, Zhu Xiulan, asked that more efforts be made in preparatory work for the plans and designs.

“Why should the designs of the piers be ‘optimized’ after they have all the experts’ approval with construction already under way?” Zhu asked.

Huang Xiang, also a legislator, questioned the piers’ necessity, given their cost of 48 million yuan (US$7.6 million).

“We apologize for the delay in the project and promise to publicize timely information about construction of any public projects in the future,” Liu said at yesterday’s news briefing.

Li Yi, a local political adviser, put the unfinished piers in the media spotlight during the annual session of the city advisory body earlier this month.

He hoped the action taken by the bureau would start a new practice of publicizing more information about public projects.

“The unfinished pier project has already been a waste of taxpayers’ money,” Li said.


----------



## cfredo

^^
any renders for the piers?


----------



## DoubleU

I just came across this intersting article about Baishizhou. The blogger is posting frequently about the urban villages in Shenzhen. I highly recommend to browse a little bit around on her blog after reading this article.

http://maryannodonnell.wordpress.co...zes-the-baishizhou-urban-renewal-plan-online/

And don't forget to watch the video (see link bellow) linked to the article. It's really sad to see the villages disappearing. I love those places. If even Baishizhou suffer the same fate as other villages before then I highly doubt that villages within the (old) SEZ will survive the next decade. It is one of the most dense areas in Shenzhen.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDcwNDMyNTcy.html


----------



## hkskyline

Given Shenzhen's urban history dates from the 1980's, what's actually unique about these villages that have a relatively short history?


----------



## M_Riaz

A multi-disciplinary design team featuring Alan Dunlop, John Thompson and Partners (JTP) and Gillespies has made the final shortlist of 3 for a 150-hectare seaside resort in Shenzhen. Organised by the Binhai Authority of Shenzhen, the project will create an international tourist destination and ecological seaside resort on the Dapeng Peninsula. The brief called for designs which work with the existing terrain and ecological conditions of the area. The project seeks to establish a major conservation zone for ecological and biological resources. A demonstration area for China’s marine and scientific development industries is also planned.

Ferry Port West










Ferry Port South










Ferry Port West










High End Villas










Masterplan










Rum District











Public Square


----------



## hkskyline

*Pingshan to pilot ‘smart city’ project*
2013-January-31 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily









_Source : http://eng.psxq.gov.cn/content/2012-10/29/content_7337406.htm_

PINGSHAN New Area has been chosen to pilot a “smart city” project launched by the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, the Pingshan government said on the sidelines of its annual work meeting yesterday.

The project includes 90 regions across China in its first phase and is expected to bring new investment to industries developing Internet of Things, cloud computing and other urban management trends.

China Development Bank has promised to provide these regions with low-interest loans totaling 80 billion yuan (US$13 billion) for “smart city” construction in the next three to five years.

Pingshan New Area is the only Shenzhen location chosen as one of the 90 initial regions to pilot the project. Five other regions in Guangdong Province have been chosen, including the city of Zhuhai, the Panyu and Luogang districts in Guangzhou, and Shunde District and Lecong Township in the city of Foshan. Chaoyang District in Beijing and Pudong New Area in Shanghai also are on the list.

The news is already boosting confidence in Pingshan’s development. Yesterday, talks of possible housing price hikes in Pingshan, where housing prices remain much lower than in central Shenzhen, appeared on several real estate forums.

Pingshan, which has been designated as a “new growth pole” of Shenzhen, grew at a rate of 15.2 percent in 2012. The new area is rapidly improving its infrastructure and attracting investments to catch up with the more prosperous areas of Shenzhen.

The new area’s government will try to complete the main construction of Danzi Road West and start building Nanping Expressway Phase III and Pingyan Expressway this year, said Yang Xusong, Party chief of Pingshan New Area. Yang promised to build more hospitals, hotels, shopping malls and cultural centers in the new area.


----------



## Syndic

Too many identical towers in China. Need some more diversity.


----------



## z0rg

By 飞火流星


----------



## hkskyline

*1 million yuan needed for footbridge repairs*
2013-February-6 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

ABOUT 20 pedestrian footbridges in Longgang District that were built only three years ago already need repairs because their decks were paved with unqualified materials and have become bumpy, the Southern Metropolis Daily reported yesterday.

The total cost of needed repairs is more than 1 million yuan (US$160,500).

The 20 footbridges allow pedestrians to walk over Longgang Boulevard between Buji and central Longgang. They were constructed by Shenzhen Metro Line 3 Investment Co., a company that has since disbanded. The footbridges passed quality inspections and were put into use shortly before the Universiade started in summer 2011.

The decks of the footbridges were made of poor-quality rubber materials. After only three years’ use, most of the decks have cracked and become dented or bumpy. People can easily fall or stumble when walking on them, according to the Metropolis Daily, which added that the footbridges smell of burnt rubber when exposed to hot sunlight.

A construction engineer with Shenzhen Metro Group, surnamed Wang, said the price of rubber tiles is similar to that of ground tiles, but ground tiles last at least 10 years, twice as long as rubber tiles.

“Rubber tiles were used on the footbridges mainly to prevent slipping,” Wang said.

But some residents said the Metro company chose rubber tiles over ground tiles because it wanted to get the work done faster to welcome the opening of the Universiade. Residents said it would take much longer to pave the decks with smaller ground tiles and have urged the city’s disciplinary department to investigate the situation.

Longgang’s transportation bureau has overseen the maintenance of the footbridges since last March, when the Metro company transferred them to the bureau.

Bureau officials said many residents have complained about the footbridges and the bureau has repaired and renovated two of them.


----------



## hkskyline

*Seven illegal villas torn down in Futian *
2013-February-7 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily









_Photo source : http://sz.esf.focus.cn/ershoufang/50372713581639338.html _

SEVEN villas in Futian District that had been illegally remodeled were forcibly torn down Tuesday by the city’s land planning supervision bureau, the Daily Sunshine reported yesterday.

The villas are in Water Flowers City, or Shuixiehuadu, a high-end residential quarter built in 2002. District planning officials said a special team has been in place since last year to crack down on illegal remodels and renovations in the residential area.

The bureau sent legal documents to the villas’ owners that asked them to stop the illegal work and tear down related structures, officials said. But the owners allegedly ignored the official requests.

The bureau, therefore, tore down illegal villa remodels totaling 500 square meters Tuesday. The seven villas involved are Cuidi units numbered 2, 10, 22, 23, 30, 31 and 37.

Other lawbreakers in the residential quarter were shocked and voluntarily tore down their own illegal remodels after the forcible demolitions, according to officials.

Many real estate owners in Water Flowers City have engaged in illegal or unlicensed remodels. Some have built additional flower stands or penthouses on top of buildings, and others have converted open balconies or corridors into enclosed rooms. These actions have disturbed the serenity and beauty of the residential quarter and violated planning regulations, officials said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Longhua-Qianhai road planned*
2013-February-22 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE city is planning a new road that will connect Longhua New Area with Qianhai in western Shenzhen. Three plans have been proposed and the final plan will be selected this year, after environmental evaluations, the Daily Sunshine reported Thursday.

Longhai Boulevard will be routed through either Nanshan’s Qiaocheng area and Futian District’s Antuoshan area, Xili area in Nanshan or Liuxian area in Bao’an District, depending on which of the three plans is selected.

Nanshan, and especially Qianhai, are core growth areas in western Shenzhen but there’s no expressway that directly connects the area with Longhua New Area. People in Longhua have to transfer from Nanping Expressway to Beihuan Boulevard, then to Binhai Boulevard to reach Qianhai, which creates heavy traffic and frequent jams on those roads.

With fast development planned for Qianhai over the next 10 years, an increasing number of people will be commuting there from Longhua. City transportation officials said the new road will lessen traffic pressure in central Shenzhen, especially on Xiangmihu Road and Fulong Road.

Officials with the city’s traffic and transportation commission said they will consider local transportation needs, residents’ suggestions, costs and environmental impacts before selecting the best plan for Longhai Boulevard by the end of the year.

Proposals for the new road have drawn widespread public attention. Many local netizens support its construction, regardless of plan choice. A netizen called “miric” said Longhai Boulevard will ease traffic jams and accelerate Longhua’s development.


----------



## Pansori

Not sure if this has been posted before

Qianhai Water City. I wonder if there is a hi-res version video somewhere? That is the urban development that I'm looking forward to more than anything else


----------



## hkskyline

*City juggling development, land supply*
2013-February-28 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN is preparing plots of land totaling 18 square kilometers for uses including industrial development, housing construction and public facilities this year.

The development plans come amid an increasingly small supply of open, developable land in the city. City officials said they’ll focus on upgrading and reorganizing land already in use to optimize land supplies, according to requirements from the Ministry of Land and Resources, yesterday’s Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported.

City statistics indicate Shenzhen will have only 59 square kilometers of land fit for new construction by 2020. And that area largely is split into small plots in a slew of sites across the city, meaning consolidated space for major facilities or projects is especially scarce.

Shenzhen prepared sites totaling 67 square kilometers for development in 2011 and 2012. Sites totaling 6.2 square kilometers were put on the market.


----------



## mthmchris

Don't know if we have a thread for this one (180m usually doesn't get threads in Shenzhen), but OMA won the design for The Essense Financial building. Looks to be in the block with Guosen and the China Merchant Securities building across from Shopping Park. Design is... interesting.

http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/oma-win-second-tower-in-shenzhen/5049951.article


----------



## cfredo

^^
OMA is really trying to single handedly destroy Shenzhen's skyline...first the Stock Exchange...and now this...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Boxes can't destroy skylines. They fill them.
Besides, the main focal point will be the Ping An Center.


----------



## z0rg

It looks good, huge pity it missed the 200m mark. I generally dislike OMA designs though.


----------



## z0rg

By the way, do you know where is this one located? No thread for it in Gaoloumi.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570551


----------



## NNshenzhen

cfredo said:


> ^^
> OMA is really trying to single handedly destroy Shenzhen's skyline...first the Stock Exchange...and now this...


Hah I concur with you on that, these overweight boxes become irritating, why can't they do something like the Chicago Spire or MiglinBeitler Skyneedle instead? Heck the Chicago Waterview Tower would fit there too, as Futian district has no height limits anyway (you can go higher than Ping'an if you wish).


----------



## NNshenzhen

z0rg said:


> By the way, do you know where is this one located? No thread for it in Gaoloumi.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570551


Zorg, this is in Gongming district centre - halfway to Dongguan, in Shenzhen's "dirty industrial belt" but near the big LCD plant area. There will be metro lines in Phase 3 or 4 there, if I remember right, and one of them will link to Bao'an Airport. So yeah, trying to redevelop a suburb, basically.


----------



## DoubleU

*Deputy: SZ needs space to develop*

Shenzhen needs more land for development on its road to become a national economic center, a city deputy said in Beijing on Sunday. 
"The GDP per square kilometer in Shenzhen ranked No.1 in China, but its land size was at the bottom among quasi-provincial-level cities," deputy Mai Qingquan said during a panel discussion at the ongoing sesson of the National People's Congress. 
Shenzhen's GDP reached US$200 billion in 2012, ranking among the top 30 global cities and on par with Singapore, Hong Kong and Finland. Yet its size is only 1,992 square kilometers, ranking 18th among quasi-provincial-level cities and just slightly bigger than Xiamen, according to Mai. 
Shenzhen is only one-40th the size of Chongqing, one-eighth the size of Beijing and one-fourth the size of Suzhou. A shortage of land resources has bottlenecked Shenzhen's development, Mai said. 
In the Pearl River Delta development plan, the State Council positioned Shenzhen as a national economic center. In stark contrast, however, the amount of newly developed land available for construction in Shenzhen could be only 58 square kilometers by 2020. 
"Shenzhen has no land to support the development of its economy. In 20 years, there will be no land to use in Shenzhen. So the city urgently needs land for future development," Mai said. 
Mai's remark not only received warm response from Shenzhen deputies. Ou Guangyuan, director of the Guangdong Provincial People's Congress, said it's time for Guangdong to adjust its administrative division among cities. 
"The administration area of a city can be appropriately expanded," Ou said. 



Source: http://szdaily.sznews.com/html/2013-03/12/content_2402245.htm


----------



## z0rg

^^ Clearly Shenzhen must bet on density as no city ever did before


----------



## Atmosphere

Wow! So much going on already in Shenzhen and still there is WAY more demand. This city has indeed the potential to become a vast futuristic metropolis with different 'layers' of city even.... Huge skyscrapers (+1000m) connected with walkways and bridges :drool:


----------



## Nazli-Pasha

awesome!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Woe so much development! I didn't really knew of Shenzhen until this evening, and now I am really euphoristic! And according to the arrival we can expect more and more.....


----------



## hkskyline

*SZ probing sea sand use in buildings*
2013-March-15 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN’S city government launched an investigation Thursday into allegations that sea sand has been illegally used in the construction of many residential buildings in the city, and said a monitoring system will soon be built to inspect the quality of sand used to make concrete for construction projects.

China Central Television (CCTV) reported Thursday that many buildings in Shenzhen were suspected of being built with sea sand, which contains excessive amounts of chorine ions, a chemical that will erode concrete and steel supports in buildings. CCTV alleged in the news program that even a high-profile renovation project in Nanshan District’s Dachong Village, developed by China Resources (Holdings) Co., was involved in the scandal.

Two inspection teams sent out by the government will scrutinize sandpits, concrete production plants and construction sites. Any facilities found to use unqualified sea sand will face serious punishments, the government said at a press conference Thursday, without elaborating but saying investigation results would soon be announced to the public.

Buildings constructed with concrete made from sea sand have proven dangerous and prone to collapse, particularly as a result of natural disasters.

The city’s two largest sandpits are in Mawan and Dong-jiaotou, Nanshan District.

“There are more than 1,000 trucks working in the pit every day. The sand is sent to concrete production plants and construction sites in the city. It’s difficult to find river sand sold in the city now,” an unidentified employee of the Mawan sandpit told a Chinese-language newspaper Thursday.

River sand is much more expensive than sea sand.

Some sea sand is processed before being used, but still contains excessive amounts of chlorine ions.


----------



## YannSZ

From Today's Shenzhen Daily:

Also this year, footbridges will be built to connect the district’s green areas, including Civic Center’s Central Square, Lianhua Hill, Bijiashan Hill and Central Park. A bridge also will be built to connect Antuoshan Hill with Tanglangshan Mountain.

^^ I like that a lot! I usually run from Exhibition center to LianHua Hill so I'll be able to do this without having to cross any road!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Only a overview: If I counted right there are 8 supertalls under construction ( If we ignore that pingam IFC is on hold ) And 26 proposed projekts with 1 or more supertalls and of course there are a lot of proposed supertalls who havn't a treat and the boom goes on ! Dubai have 25 supertalls on hold, under construction and proposed and the, there are one 828 meter high tower and two 500 towers on hold. I think shenzhen is on the best way to have much more supertalls then dubai and many of these supertalls are 500+ and 600+ meters high !!!!!!!!Amazing prognisis !!!! How i can make this dancing bananas


----------



## hkskyline

*Firm admits illegal use of sea sand*
2013-March-22 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN Universe (Group) Co. acknowledged publicly Tuesday that one of its subsidiaries has been ordered to stop operations for a year after illegally using sea sand to make concrete, Chinese-language media reported Thursday.

It’s estimated that the company could suffer losses of at least 2 million yuan (US$317,000) because of the penalty. Shenzhen Universe’s stock prices dropped 3.19 percent Wednesday.

As a listed concrete company based in the city, Shenzhen Universe has been under investors’ close attention since China Central Television (CCTV) reported March 14 that potentially erosive sea sand had been used in many construction projects in Shenzhen.

Immediately following the CCTV report, Shenzhen Universe said the raw materials used in its products met national standards and passed quality tests. But that same day, concrete produced by Shenzhen Universe subsidiary Shenzhen Tiandi Concrete Co. failed to meet standards in a citywide inspection led by the Shenzhen Municipal Housing and Construction Bureau.

Not until Tuesday did Shenzhen Universe acknowledge that Tiandi Concrete had illegally used sea sand and been ordered to stop work for a year.

Another Shenzhen Universe subsidiary, Yuandong Co., also is allegedly using sea sand from the Mawan Sand Pit in Nanshan District, according to Chinese-language media reports. CCTV alleged that the Mawan Sand Pit supplies a large quantity of unqualified sea sand to Shenzhen builders.

Shenzhen Universe didn’t mention the Yuandong case in its Tuesday statement.

Shenzhen construction officials checked 165 concrete samples at construction sites across the city and found that 9.7 percent failed to meet standards.

The Ping An Financial Center, an under-construction, 660-meter-tall skyscraper owned by China Ping An Insurance (Group) Co., has been included in allegations of illegal sea sand use. But the Shenzhen-based financial conglomerate released a statement Wednesday that said the building met national standards in quality tests. Ping An also refuted reports that claimed the company could lose billions of yuan if unsafe building materials were found in the skyscraper, which could be the tallest building in China upon completion.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I wonder if they built any pure prestige projekt what's not a skyscraper - like a opera or a art museum. I didn't found anything on ssc.


----------



## Scion

China South City
Possible supertall twins


----------



## Scion

Vanke One City - Hyatt Regency
220 meters


----------



## cfredo

^^
Nice one!
Do you know where it is located?


----------



## Scion

cfredo said:


> Do you know where it is located?


It's at Yantian right in front of the Yantian government building


----------



## Þróndeimr

Looks pretty nice, any idea when the construction might start?


----------



## Þróndeimr

Þróndeimr said:


> Looks pretty nice, any idea when the construction might start?


Its suppose to have started already.

I started a thread for the project here.








Courtesy by 5plusdesign


----------



## Scion

Jiaxing Chuntian Tower
82 floors


----------



## Þróndeimr

*Hanking Center* (320m), designed by *Morphosis*. Renderings below are by *Luxigon*, enjoy! *View BIG renderings here!*


----------



## the spliff fairy

That I like ^^


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I made a general overview for every proposed and under construction supertall building in Shenzhen. Watch it here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je0Um2yB9YM


----------



## z0rg

Enjoy


----------



## lowenmeister




----------



## Atmosphere

62 supertalls in total. HOLY SHIT thats nuts! Thats more(?) than all supertalls in the rest of world combined!

Edit: I still have to wrap my head around this. INSANE!


----------



## Frozt

Atmosphere said:


> 62 supertalls in total. HOLY SHIT thats nuts! Thats more(?) than all supertalls in the rest of world combined!
> 
> Edit: I still have to wrap my head around this. INSANE!


I HARDLY think all of this are being constructed. At most 30...


----------



## Atmosphere

Frozt said:


> I HARDLY think all of this are being constructed. At most 30...


Of course. But that's the point. Even if only 1/3 will be build it's still crazy. And no doubt many new skyscrapers will be announced in the coming months.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ And imagine what could come with the Qianhai district.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Oh holy Spaghetti Monster, that is quite a long list. May deserve its own thread even. I think Heung Kong Tower is not topped out yet though. The core may be, but the floors are still going up at least until they cover the core. For the masterplan towers it is hard to see what we will get. Final designs are always different from what the first designs are off so we may lose a lot of supertalls there or may even gain more over time. Shenzhen looks promising however to have potential to beat records like most supertalls (dubai), most skyscrapers (hong kong) etc, etc. It will have several skylines as big as world cities in just different areas of the city and a lot of filler buildings in between will make it look like an ocean of skylines for sure.


----------



## Pansori

z0rg, I owe you a beer.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The first one looks disorienting... The second would lok good with the proper materials.


----------



## williamhou2005

hkskyline said:


> *Baguang power plant canceled*
> 9 August 2013
> Shenzhen Daily
> 
> THE city government has dropped a plan to build a new coal-fired power plant in Baguang, eastern Shenzhen, the Shenzhen Municipal Development and Reform Commission said Wednesday, after lawmakers called for the scrapping of the controversial plans.
> 
> Authorities have asked Shenzhen Energy Group to stop preparatory work for the construction of the power plant. Furthermore, the city will not put forward any new plans to build coal power plants in the future, according to decisions made at an executive meeting of the municipal government Aug. 1.
> 
> Shenzhen Energy Group said Thursday it would follow the decision of the government and respect the public’s will. It said it would choose a suitable site outside of Shenzhen for the construction of the new plant.
> 
> Jin Xinyi, a member of the local political advisory body, thought the cancellation of the plant was a victory for the public, and that it showed good communication between the government and citizens.
> 
> Jin said large projects such as power plants should be openly discussed and that the interests of the public must be taken into consideration over those of select small groups.
> 
> He said the government should announce major projects earlier, instead of just days or months before construction work begins, otherwise its credibility will suffer.
> 
> Since the National Energy Administration gave its go-ahead for the coal power plant project to begin preliminary work in January, the plan has received strong public opposition over air pollution concerns. In June, 43 Shenzhen lawmakers headed by Zheng Xueding called for the cancellation of the project and objected to any new plans to build coal power plants anywhere in Shenzhen.
> 
> On July 12, 39 more deputies sent two requests to the human settlements and environment commission, and the development and reform commission. The human settlements and environment commission said late July that Shenzhen is not a suitable location for coal power plants, saying the proposed plant could cause damage to Dapeng Peninsula’s ecological environment.
> 
> In 2006, Shenzhen Energy Group proposed to build a coal power plant with two 1-million-kilowatt generators in Baguang while shutting down some other small, polluting coal power plants, saying the move would greatly cut emissions because the new plant would use new technology.
> 
> In another development, Mayor Xu Qin said Wednesday that the plan for the construction of Baguang Fine Chemical Industrial Park, proposed in 2005, has been scrapped to avoid competition with the petrochemical base in neighboring Huizhou City. An industrial park for newly emerging industries, which the government says will be environmentally friendly, will be built in Baguang.




Good news, too much pollution from coal. Going nuclear is greener.


----------



## williamhou2005

hkskyline said:


> *Property spike in Qianhai spurs `false boom' warning*
> The Standard
> Monday, July 29, 2013
> 
> Investors should be aware of soaring home prices in districts near Shenzhen's Qianhai special economic zone, which may be creating "a false boom" that is spurred on by developers and speculators, Shenzhen Commercial Daily warned in an article yesterday.
> 
> New flats now cost a minimum of 30,000 yuan (HK$37,953) per square meter in communities near Qianhai, the daily said.
> 
> Going by Soufun data, it would mean prices are 8.9percent above those quoted in Shenzhen last month. Soufun is the largest real-estate information website in the mainland.
> 
> It is thought that out of the 650,000 to 750,000 people who would find work in Qianhai, only 150,000 to 220,000 could be accommodated in the zone.
> 
> In other words, more than two thirds of the staff will have to find homes in adjacent districts in Shenzhen. And this has sparked speculation.
> 
> "It is too early to be bullish on properties in or near Qianhai as the special region is still a concept on paper," warned independent property analyst Yi Xiangwu.
> 
> Meanwhile, Shenzhen-based Excellence Real Estate Group won the first two Qianhai sites with tenders of 5.19 billion yuan for T201-0077 and 7.18 billion yuan for T201-0075. This was a premium of 142 percent and 152 percent, respectively, above base prices.
> 
> The latter site has now become the most expensive in Shenzhen.
> 
> Construction costs for the two plots are estimated at around 40,000 yuan per sq m.




Looks like Excellence Group had defected some major real estate players including Greenland, New World, Wanke, China Resources, etc to win the first 2 Qianhai plots.

http://www.sznews.com/news/content/2013-07/26/content_8348794.htm


----------



## hkskyline

* A green design for Qianhai zone*
26 August 2013
South China Morning Post

Hailed as the Manhattan of southern China before it's even built, the Qianhai special economic zone in Shenzhen will offer a better quality of life than Hong Kong, says the landscape architect who is drafting the planning guidelines.

Hongkonger Patrick Lau Hing-tat said his concept would create rivers and emphasise the pedestrian environment. A network of waterways and green space would be drawn up first, and other infrastructure would be built around it.

Developments near major waterways will be required to split the site 50/50 between building space and greenery.

"It means instead of putting pedestrians close to vehicle emissions, they will be walking by the riverside, under the shade of trees," said Lau.

Lau, a Town Planning Board member who is frustrated by Hong Kong's red tape and lack of creativity, said most new-town planning prioritised transport and other public utilities. "Pedestrian links and green space are the last things planned in a new town."

Qianhai is earmarked to become an international financial centre. To this end, legal, financial and planning experts from Hong Kong have been asked for their input.

Lau, whose company Earthasia Design Group was behind the landscape designs for the Hong Kong Disneyland site and the Beijing Olympic Village, is introducing its "blue-green infrastructure" concept into Qianhai with joint-venture partners BLY Design Institute and Plasma Studio.

Qianhai will sit on 15 square kilometres of reclaimed land, and its three commercial districts will be intertwined with three artificial rivers created as a continuation of the natural waterways flowing from its backdrop of mountains. Various wetland habitats will be created to attract birds and insects.

"Rain gardens" will help retain storm water for irrigation and link buildings within the districts.

The channels will be accompanied by tree-lined walkways and bicycle tracks, while cars and trucks will be kept on the opposite riverbanks.

"The rivers and rain gardens, usually designed as underground water pipes in Hong Kong, are likely to reduce surface run-off and stress on the drainage system. It will lower the air temperature as well," Lau said.

About 20 parks will be distributed throughout the core areas of the financial centre.

"With creativity, the requirement will not cost developers any floor space. For example, a building can be split and the atrium under the blocks can be turned into a piece of lawn. Vertical and rooftop greening are also welcomed."

Asked if the plan, to be finalised next month, can be fully realised, Lau said: "At least the Qianhai Authority is bold enough to think and to act."


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Lots of competition between Shenzhen and Guangzhou, Guangzhou staying at the top? or Shenzhen be #1. In the future


----------



## hkskyline

Puppetgeneral said:


> Lots of competition between Shenzhen and Guangzhou, Guangzhou staying at the top? or Shenzhen be #1. In the future


Not really. Guangzhou has a minimal financial industry as the stock exchange is in Shenzhen, so the two are actually not competing head-to-head for the same industries.


----------



## lowenmeister

In the future Guangzhou and Shenzhen might not even be considered as separate but two integral parts of the worlds largest unbroken urban area ,Kinda like how metropolitan Tokyo is made up of Yokohama and Chiba.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

hkskyline said:


> Not really. Guangzhou has a minimal financial industry as the stock exchange is in Shenzhen, so the two are actually not competing head-to-head for the same industries.


I know that they aren't in the same business stuff but from some of my Chinese friends say a lot of cities that are really close together will be very completive. Another example would be Wuxi and Suzhou, although they have different industry but for some reasons I think Chinese is very competitive about this. But this is only from my friends.


----------



## hkskyline

*SZ’s next airport ‘not commercial’*
2013-August-28 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

CITY officials are planning to build an airport for general aviation, rather than a second airport for commercial flights, in a central or eastern part of the city, Shenzhen Economic Daily clarified this week, quoting a transportation official.

General aviation refers to civil aviation operations other than scheduled air services, and to nonscheduled air transport operations for remuneration or hire. It covers a large range of activities including flight training, agricultural aviation, medical rescues, light aircraft manufacturing and maintenance.

“The airport for general aviation is quite different from what expert Deng Yaoqing has suggested about building a new airport in Pingshan,” said Yang Xing, deputy director of the transportation commission’s airport department.

Deng, president of the Pan-Pearl River Delta Innovation and Development Research Institute, suggested that the city build another airport to meet the needs of the aviation industry.

Yang said it isn’t imperative to build a second airport for public, commercial air services because the new Terminal C at Shenzhen International Airport hasn’t even opened yet.

A new, general aviation airport in Shenzhen could offer some chartered flight services among Pearl River Delta cities.


----------



## hkskyline

*Golden pentagon slowly taking shape *
In the first part of a series on the mainland's economic zones, we look at how backwater areas of Hengqin and Qianhai form the template for bigger plans
2 September 2013
South China Morning Post 

The constant whirr of construction cranes slices through the afternoon silence of yesterday's wastelands as they craft tomorrow's economic powerhouses in the Pearl River Delta.

At the heart of the ambitious project is the transformation of two backwater areas - Hengqin, an island in Zhuhai; and Qianhai, a reclaimed land in Shenzhen.

The two areas, when the cranes leave, along with Hong Kong, Macau and Guangzhou's Nansha, will form what some analysts are calling the "golden pentagon".

The plan is to make this hub the template of free-trade zones that the central government wants to replicate across the country.

"Qianhai is basically a construction site now while Hengqin has completed the new campus of the University of Macau and is about to finish Chimelong Ocean Kingdom, the mainland's largest theme park," said Fang Zhou, an assistant chief research officer at One Country Two Systems Research Institute.

"Nansha, however, has relatively a longer history of development. How successful they will be hinges on how much they will open themselves to foreign investors."

Proponents of the "golden pentagon" believe Hong Kong's sound legal system and its strength in financial services, logistics and information flow should be fully integrated into the economic zones of Hengqin, Qianhai and Nansha to advance Guangdong's next phase of development in the coming decades.

The economic zones are key to the province's survival. Governor Zhu Xiaodan said in a working report in January the province's economic growth would taper to 8 per cent in the next five years from 10.2 per cent last year, with the double-digit growth rate of the past two decades to become a thing of the past.

The province is fighting an uphill battle to reposition itself by shedding its "factory of the world" tag for low-end goods to become a hub for higher-end and environmentally friendly products.

"It is a mega merger of markets, which will create a golden pentagon," said Caesar Wong, a partner at Deloitte's tax and business advisory services. "Hong Kong must embrace this dream or risk lagging behind as its neighbours power ahead."

Wong said transport infrastructure such as rail and superhighways were largely in place in the delta, slowly weaving the pentagon into shape.

He said that once the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau bridge was open - which should happen in three years - it would shorten the travelling time by car between Central and Zhuhai to 30 minutes from the current 90 minutes by ferry and road.

In the next two years, Guangdong plans to complete 17 intercity railway projects in the delta, with an investment budget of 111.2 billion yuan (HK$140.9 billion). By the end of 2015, a 386-kilometre rail network will connect nine cities in the delta, including Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Zhuhai.

But critics warn that competition for capital, talent, technology and know-how will heat up in the region, which may have the effect of drawing foreign investments away from Hong Kong.

Niu Jing, who heads the still-nascent Hengqin economic zone, told the South China Morning Post it would soon issue 1.5 billion yuan of dim sum, or yuan-denominated, bonds in Hong Kong and was also planning listing on the city's stock exchange next year a portfolio of property and infrastructure projects in a two billion yuan fundraising plan.

This could lift the curtain on Hengqin's upcoming cash calls, which would help fund at least 500 billion yuan worth of projects in the next few years, Niu said.

Hengqin wants to transform itself from an oyster bed into the "Orlando of China" or "Monte Carlo of the East" by developing leisure and tourism, high-technology manufacturing, filmmaking, services, education and health care industries. About 200 projects in these sectors are already up for grabs.

As of now, only the University of Macau campus, which cost six billion yuan to build, towers over the 106 square kilometre Hengqin zone. It is due to receive its first student in autumn.

The new zone is racing to finish the 20 billion yuan Chimelong Ocean Kingdom, the mainland's largest theme park, by the end of this year.

To attract talent, Hengqin and Qianhai are offering tax incentives for qualified Hong Kong and Macau residents. They have also promised to lower corporate income tax to 15 per cent from 25 per cent now. This would be below Hong Kong's 16.5 per cent.

"Investors should not take this [as a goal to become] a tax haven," Wong said. "The market widely expects Nansha will offer similar incentives on individual income tax."

Meanwhile, Qianhai, which is the smallest of the three economic zones at only 15 square kilometre, is pushing ahead with its ambition to become the "Manhattan of Guangdong", with yuan trade settlement centre as its backbone business.

Although it has so far sold only three sites and is about to put eight to 10 more on the market, Qianhai is angling for an annual gross domestic product of 150 billion yuan in seven years.

HSBC, Hang Seng Bank and Bank of East Asia have already received approvals to set up offices in Shenzhen, from where they can serve Qianhai companies.

Before that, 15 lenders were allowed to offer a combined two billion yuan in loans - the first cross-border yuan loan - to companies in Qianhai.

According to Zhang Bei, who heads the Qianhai development, cross-border yuan loan demand from Qianhai enterprises stood at 525 million yuan as of the end of May.

Nansha is widely expected to offer inducements for foreign investors soon. There is also talk that Guangdong's capital will move from Guangzhou to Nansha in future.

Dong Ke, a member of the standing committee of the Nansha district, said the economic zone was expected to attract 400 billion yuan in foreign investment by 2017.

The zone is positioning itself as a cluster of hi-tech manufacturing, logistics, deep-port terminal, marine, tourism and tertiary education facilities.

The biggest investor in Nansha, the family of the late Fok Ying-tung, would keep pouring investment into his hometown, said his son, Ian Fok Chun-wan.


----------



## Julito-dubai

Shenzhen's future





From Gaoloumi


----------



## hkskyline

*New expressway set to open *
Shenzhen Daily
2013-September-30 

A view of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen (Guangshen) Coastal Expressway’s 30.5-km Shenzhen section, construction of which has been completed. After the upcoming completion of its Dongguan section, the 89.14-km coastal expressway is scheduled to open to traffic in November at the earliest and could shorten travel time from Guangzhou to Shenzhen to just one hour. About one-third of traffic on the current Guangzhou-Shenzhen Expressway is expected to be diverted to the new expressway, which is designed to have a speed limit of 100 kmph.


----------



## hkskyline

*Baguang villagers relocated for Dapeng biotech project*
30 September 2013
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN authorities are relocating villagers in Baguang on the city’s east side to allow construction of an international biotech hub that was officially approved Wednesday.

A 2013-2020 plan states that Baguang will become the core area of Shenzhen International Biotech Valley, in Dapeng New Area. The development will provide a platform for international cooperation in the city’s biotech industry and will utilize Shenzhen’s advantages in genetic science and technology, technology integration and innovation.

The development will focus on life information and biomedicine businesses to meet a long-term city planning target.

The city will dismantle 2,042 apartments and build a new residential area with 4,728 homes. Construction of the new community is expected to cost 2.15 billion yuan (US$349.6 million) and is scheduled for completion by 2015.

Dapeng government officials said 1,669 families had signed relocation agreements so far, and the government had paid a total of 2 billion yuan for relocations.

For construction of the biotech hub, Dapeng New Area is leveling land that was reserved for future development. That land will come out of Dapeng’s 49 square kilometers remaining for development and could also use some of the 18 square kilometers in Dapeng Subdstrict, the 8 square kilometers remaining in Nan’ao Subdistrict and the 6 square kilometers remaining in Pingshan New Area.

The biotech hub’s overall size is not yet determined.

Dapeng is planning five aprons for helicopters, to support its biotech and tourism industries.

In the Baguang area, Kuiba Road, linking Kuichong and Baguang, will open next April. A new road linking Baguang with Dapeng is under planning.

Shenzhen’s biotech industry has achieved annual sales income of 100 billion yuan and has an added value of 20 billion yuan.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

My new Shenzhen Supertalls Video, based on z0rg's and Scion's List and all the SSC threads about Shenzhen. 
Supertall Projects Total: 74
Built: 3
Topped Out: 2
Under Construction: 7
Site Preperation: 8
Approved: 2
Proposed: 52
The hights:
300m-399m: 55
400m-499m: 7
500m-599m: 6
600m+ : 6 
(I also counted speculative supertalls in Qianhai and all the masterplans)


----------



## z0rg

^^ Fantastic. If you include speculative projects maybe you could also add Nanfang Tower and North Station twins


----------



## TowerVerre:)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Fantastic. If you include speculative projects maybe you could also add Nanfang Tower and North Station twins


Thanks, with which hights are they speculating?


----------



## Pansori

Dezeen on the iconic OMA's Shenzhen Stock Exchange skyscraper

OMA completes Shenzhen Stock Exchange
http://www.dezeen.com/2013/10/08/oma-completes-shenzhen-stock-exchange/





































Photos from Dezeen


----------



## El_Greco

Very Mies van der Rohe, although I'm not so sure about the tower bit - looks odd.


----------



## Pansori

El_Greco said:


> Very Mies van der Rohe, although I'm not so sure about the tower bit - looks odd.


It's Rem Koolhaas who also designed Beijing's CCTV building.


----------



## hkskyline

*High-speed rail start date undecided*
30 October 2013
Shenzhen Daily

THE opening date, operation plan and fares are still undecided for the high-speed rail line between Shenzhen and Xiamen because tests haven’t been completed, Guangzhou Railway Group Corp. said yesterday.

The statement was a response to media reports that said the Xiamen-Shenzhen (Xiashen) express line would open Dec. 26, coinciding with national railway authorities’ start of new schedules.

Xiashen Railway Guangdong Co. said testing should be completed at the end of November, with speeds for the final test faster than 275 kilometers per hour.

Some newspapers quoted an unidentified official with the railway operator as saying the high-speed rail will probably open in January, because some facilities along the line still need improvements.

With a designed speed of 250 kilometers per hour, the 502-kilometer Xiamen-Shenzhen high-speed railway will have 20 stations, including 11 in Guangdong Province, and is expected to shorten the travel time between Shenzhen and Xiamen to three hours.

The line is part of China’s high-speed southeastern coastal corridor, from Shanghai to Shenzhen, one of the eight major corridors in China’s high-speed rail network.

In other rail news, China’s railway survey and design institute released the environmental impact assessment for the Jiangmen-Maoming high-speed rail line, part of the Shenzhen-Maoming high-speed line, Monday.

Construction of the 390-kilometer Shenzhen-Maoming line will start before the end of the year and be completed in 2017. It will cut the trip to Maoming to Shenzhen to three hours from the present six-to-nine hours.

“Shenzhen-Maoming high-speed rail line is an important part of the coastal corridor and an express link for western Guangdong and Pearl River Delta cities,” Li Chunhong, director of the provincial development and reform commission, has previously said.


----------



## mthmchris

What are the stations planned for Line 6, Shenzhen North to Science Museum? On this map is has line 6 stopping at Baishilong.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Current height of U/C supertalls in Shenzhen (approx)

Ping An- 402m (61%), core at 86fl, total 115fl 
Chang Fu Jin Mao- 243.5m (66%), 45fl completed, total 68fl
Riverfront Times Square- 225m (75%), 48fl completed, total 64fl
Hon Kwok- 205.5m (62.5%), 50fl completed, total 80fl
China Chenung- 27m (8%), 5fl completed, total 61fl

It's a race between the top 4, but from current pace looks like Riverfront Times square will be the first one to top out among the current U/C supertalls. Statiscally, Ping An is already the 2nd tallest building in Shenzhen. Riverfront Times Square has only 16 more floors to be built before it tops out. China Chenung is much behind the others in the race but it's growing fast itself

The rest have not risen above ground level yet


----------



## lukahead6

Call me crazy but I have a feeling that China Chuneng will top out before Hon Kwok... Hon Kwok is taking for ever!


----------



## Munwon

lukahead6 said:


> Call me crazy but I have a feeling that China Chuneng will top out before Hon Kwok... Hon Kwok is taking for ever!


Hon Kwok just has a strange structural system that slows it down. Nothing else like it in China so far.


----------



## YannSZ

mthmchris said:


> What are the stations planned for Line 6, Shenzhen North to Science Museum? On this map is has line 6 stopping at Baishilong.


Hi, can you give me a link for a big version of this map?


----------



## mthmchris

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Shenzhen_Metro_Map-2030.png


----------



## YannSZ

^^ Thanks


----------



## Faisal Shourov

YannSZ said:


> ^^ Thanks


^^ Bro can you please confirm if Shum Yip Upperhill building is 400m or not? On Gaoloumi they say it's 400m+, but everywhere else it says 389m


----------



## Pansori

^^
Where exactly is this?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Pansori said:


> ^^
> Where exactly is this?


Huanggang Road, Northwest and Sun Gang Road Interchange (formerly SEG Hitachi plant)


----------



## Joel que

I travel to shenzhen last april.I am surprise the intense security particular the present of X-ray scanner on every metro station.
likely link possible of act of terrorism by the islamist terrorist group.


----------



## Pansori

Joel que said:


> I travel to shenzhen last april.I am surprise the intense security particular the present of X-ray scanner on every metro station.
> likely link possible of act of terrorism by the islamist terrorist group.


Are those X ray machines used nowadays? Last couple of times I visited Shenzhen they were present but I don't think they were used.


----------



## Joel que

Pansori said:


> Are those X ray machines used nowadays? Last couple of times I visited Shenzhen they were present but I don't think they were used.


every hand carry has to go under the X-ray machine operate by security personel.there is a fear that ugyur terrorist group may smuggled a bomb into the rail car similiar to madrid bombing.


----------



## hkskyline

Joel que said:


> I travel to shenzhen last april.I am surprise the intense security particular the present of X-ray scanner on every metro station.
> likely link possible of act of terrorism by the islamist terrorist group.


It's a common check in many Chinese cities.


----------



## mthmchris

Has anyone been around Longhua/Qinghu recently? It's mostly residential, but I was shocked by the density and how rapidly that area is developing. It could be a small city in its own right.


----------



## hkskyline

*Futian: waiting for the future*
2014-July-4 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily










TWENTY years ago, it was still possible to find gardens and litchi orchards in what we call the CBD today. Indeed, east of the Shanghai Hotel was “downtown.” West of the hotel was a stretch of land that was neither downtown nor suburban, but instead seemed poised at the edge of transformation, a space waiting for the future.

But what does it mean to say that Futian was “waiting for the future?” The Central Park provides insight. The section of the park along Shennan Boulevard had sidewalks, plazas and benches. However, the section along Zhenhua Road was still a working litchi orchard. Every May, Zhanjiang bee farmers set up temporary camps in the orchard to produce litchi honey. While the bees flitted from blossom to blossom, the transient farmers cooked simple meals on propane stoves, played cards, chatted, and sold honey from their tents. In some sense, the scene seems no different from pre-reform rural China. And yet changes already rumbled through the area. Tianmian, Gangxia, Huanggang — these villages, which had been teemed up with handshake buildings, had been going through renovation and reconstruction — erected arches that boldly declared themselves as “new villages.”

I came to Shenzhen in 1995 to conduct ethnographic fieldwork. I rented a room in Yuehaimen, just next to Shenzhen University. In the 1980s, University president Luo Zhengqi had designed a university campus without borders, but when I arrived, the campus had already been bounded, except for a gate between Yuehaimen and the south campus. I didn’t think of Yuehaimen as being a “village.” It had six-story buildings, concrete apartment buildings, a wet market, restaurants, beauty parlors and small convenience stores. In other words, Yuehaimen physically looked like a low-income neighborhood, but was in fact considered a “village.”

 A student of anthropology, I was interested in the new Shenzhen culture that was being created by migrants and locals. There were two kinds of migrants — white-collar professionals, usually from other Chinese cities, and blue-collar laborers, usually fresh off the farm. Migrants had come to Shenzhen in order to change their lives. In contrast, the locals identified with their villages, even though physically these spaces were rapidly urbanizing. I wondered what kind of Shenzhen identity these diverse groups of people who spoke different hometown languages and occupied different social statuses were creating. Some 20 years ago, the social category “Shenzhener” did not exist. I was curious when and how this identity would emerge? And once there was such a category, who would claim it?

When I arrived, people still spoke of Shenzhen as a special economic zone (SEZ), rather than as a city with a common identity and as a hometown. Only in the early 21st century have residents begun speaking of Shenzheners and Shenzhen culture. Several social factors have contributed to this change. First, manufacturing has been gradually moved outside the original SEZ border. We no longer see hundreds of factory workers eating alfresco dinners along food streets in Bagualing and Hongling. Second, downtown was moved from the area around the Shenzhen Railway Station in Luohu to Futian. The rough and tumbled landscape of half-finished construction, farms and litchi orchards has given way to a state-of-the-art central axis that stretches from Lianhua Hill in the north to the Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center in the south. In between are the Civic Center, designer skyscrapers, luxury condominiums and malls.

All the polished finish notwithstanding, Futian still seems to be waiting for the future. We now realize that creating a better tomorrow means more than simply erecting new and improved buildings. The pressing question remains one of social identity. Although they have been surrounded by skyscrapers, urban villages remain the primary point of arrival for new migrants. In other words, they do not live in “Shenzhen,” but rather inhabit a transitional space between tradition and modernization. Of course, we are no longer speaking of rural tradition, but rather the way Shenzhen continues to structure migration through access to affordable housing.

These transitional spaces remain entangled in paradox. On the one hand, most migrants begin their pursuit of the Shenzhen Dream in an urbanized village with the goal to move into Shenzhen proper. Indeed, these transitional spaces are vital to the city’s prosperity. The villages house sanitation and restaurant workers, recent college graduates, young entrepreneurs as well as working-class neighborhoods for blue-collar families. On the other hand, the goal of every migrant is to move out of an urbanized village into a gated community. In addition, many urban planners see urbanized villages as blights on the urban fabric.

More importantly, this paradox constitutes the material form of the Shenzhener identity. Migrants come to transform themselves. In order to do so, however, they need a point-of-arrival, a transitional space that is and is not Shenzhen, a space waiting for the future. In this sense, as long as Shenzhen is a migrant city, no matter how grand its architecture, Futian needs spaces like Tianmian, Shuiwei, and old Gangxia — urbanized villages that are “waiting for the future” of each arriving man and woman.

American scholar, translator and poet, Dr. Mary Ann O’Donnell has been doing research on anthropology in Shenzhen since 1995. She recently launched “Handshake 302,” a community public art project that aims to redefine urban village through creative engagement.


----------



## mthmchris

Mary O'Donnell has a great blog, if people don't know about it.


----------



## hkskyline

*New expressway exit to be built next year*
10 July 2014
Shenzhen Daily









_Source : Transport Commission_

THE city’s transportation authority is soliciting public opinion for a road construction plan to link the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Riverside Expressway along the Pearl River with transportation veins in downtown Shenzhen, Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported Tuesday.

Two lanes will be constructed next year to link Shahe Road West and the city’s West Corridor. They are expected to open for traffic in 2016.

The lanes, each going in different directions, are designed to be 7.5 meters-wide each. The lane going westward will extend 720 meters and the other will extend 1,240 meters. They will be expected to relieve traffic pressure near the Shenzhen Bay Checkpoint and Yueliang Bay areas.

Construction plans for the lanes are available at www.sztb.gov.cn and citizens can express their opinions by writing emails to [email protected].


----------



## Scion

Futian Building 福田大厦 redevelopment 

600m, 300m, 200m, 150mx2


----------



## ThatOneGuy

What's so strange about Hon Kwok? It looks normal to me.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Scion said:


> Futian Building 福田大厦 redevelopment
> 
> 600m, 300m, 200m, 150mx2


Awesome :banana: . Do we have a thread for that one? Where will it be located? Who will develop it? More info please


----------



## lowenmeister

> Awesome . Do we have a thread for that one? Where will it be located? Who will develop it? More info please


Looks like it is just across the intersection where hon kwok and Avic plaza is located on shennan boulevard


----------



## erkantang

totaleclipse1985 said:


> Awesome :banana: . Do we have a thread for that one? Where will it be located? Who will develop it? More info please



First city with a second megatall


----------



## lowenmeister

erkantang said:


> First city with a second megatall


Actually there is 3 or 4 other serious megatall proposals (the Baishizhou one,caiwuwei redevelopment,one or even two at Shenwan station)proposals that i can think of,
there is an evergrande proposal that has a plot too but they are very unreliable in terms of supertall constructions,another one by kaisa(which scrapped a 500m tower in Shenzhen so they are very unreliable too. 
The mysterious 700m tall future city project which seems unlikely to be built(unproven developer) 
If we count Ping an Ifc and this one, we get up to 6 reliable megatalls and 9 if we count all unreliable ones.
In china only wuhan comes close in terms of megatall proposals.
Shenzhen might turn out to be the first city with two,three,four,five and even six megatalls.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen to set up one more university*
23 July 2014
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN will build a university of science and technology to boost its higher education strength, according to the city’s education authority.

The university will enroll students from vocational schools. Its educational focus will be on practical skills. Details on the school’s location and when it will open remain undisclosed.

Despite the city proposing to set up at least two vocational institutes in their 12th five-year plan for education, they haven’t made any actions toward that aim. In early July, the issue was brought to the forefront again during two vocational education conferences held in the city in early July.

The city has two leading vocational education institutes, Shenzhen Polytechnic and Shenzhen Institute of Information Technology, which are seeing their numbers of enrollment on the rise in recent years but they still can’t meet the demands for vocational education in the city.

A city college under Shenzhen University is under construction to accommodate the higher education demands from local students.

Like other cities in China, Shenzhen’s vocational education has its bottleneck and creating higher education opportunities would be a top priority.

The city’s education authority admitted that some of the city’s vocational schools face quite a number of difficulties, including poor infrastructure, weak teaching faculties and outdated course settings that fail to provide talents required for society’s development.

The city’s education bureau said the city will expand its vocational education scale and encourage social resources to invest in vocational education. In the next three years, more privately owned vocational schools will be built.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I made a new video about all the supertall projects in Shenzhen: 
In total we can count 101 projects now: 76 will be 300m-399m tall, 12 will be 400m-499m tall, 5 will be 500m-599m tall and 8 will be above 600m tall. 
Five of this projects are already completed, 11 under construction, 14 site preperation and 71 proposed. 
You can see all the proposals in this video: 




If you don't want to miss any video about skyscrapers I made then feel free to subscribe


----------



## hkskyline

*Qianhai to auction 4 land lots*
31 July 2014
Shenzhen Daily

TWO months after its land auction, the Qianhai authority unveiled plans yesterday to put four more land parcels up for sale at the end of next month as it is quickening the area’s pace of construction.

The four lots to be sold span 23,400 square meters and have a total base price of 3.25 billion yuan (US$528.46 million). The land parcels would be targeted for sale to companies in the supply chain, e-commerce, product research and development, or export and import trade businesses, which are either overseas-based or have an established presence in Shenzhen’s Qianhai zone. Previous media reports said Qianhai might invite Hong Kong firms to join the land auction.

The 15-square-kilometer zone adjacent to Hong Kong won the Central Government’s support in 2010 as a pilot zone for developing the modern service industry through cooperation with Hong Kong, but its appeal to Hong Kong companies has not been significant to date.

A lack of specific details on incentives being offered to companies and vague policies has posed barriers for some potential investors in Qianhai, which is still a construction site.

The Qianhai authority said it has been considering better ways to sell land to increase its appeal to Hong Kong firms since the beginning of the year. It plans to sell one-third of the land to be auctioned this year to Hong Kong companies.

Internet giant Tencent Holdings won a 24,948-square-meter land parcel in Qianhai for 1.55 billion yuan in the land auction in May.

Last year, Qianhai auctioned six parcels of land totaling 2.55 million square meters for 40.7 billion yuan.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen risking birds in reaching for sky*
17 August 2014
South China Morning Post	

Grand plans to transform Deep Bay wetlands into a cluster of corporate headquarters spells woe for migratory species, green groups say

Shenzhen’s plan to convert wetlands on the shores of Deep Bay, off northwestern Hong Kong, into a commercial zone with soaring skyscrapers will pose a major threat to bird migration patterns, environmental experts and groups say.	

The city government’s project on what mainlanders call Shenzhen Bay was launched in September. A planning design contest to build a “super city” in the area began in June, drawing 124 entries from around the world.

A jury will select eight designs, with the winner getting two million yuan (HK$2.5 million) and the runner-up 800,000 yuan.

The plan calls for a cluster of business headquarters to be built in the Qiaocheng wetlands in Nanshan district, upstream from the Mai Po marshes in Hong Kong. A 35.2-hectare area will be converted into a dense urban centre, according to a blueprint posted on the website of the city’s Urban Planning Land and Resources Commission.

Officials hope to develop a bay area economy that may eventually be on par with the San Francisco Bay Area.

Several skyscrapers of 150 to 680 metres tall will line the shore of the bay. Underground transport links and overhead pathways will connect the towers, which are expected to cater for 180,000 to 220,000 workers.

Four environmental groups based in Hong Kong – WWF, Green Sense, the Hong Kong Bird Watching Society and the Cross-border Environment Concern Association – said they knew little of the development plan, but were very concerned that a commercial project so close to Deep Bay would threaten the many migratory birds visiting the Mai Po Nature Reserve each autumn, winter and spring.

Hong Kong’s Environmental Protection Department and Agriculture, Fisheries and Conservation Department did not return calls seeking comment, nor did Shenzhen’s urban planning commission.

Dr Wen Xianji – a mangrove specialist for WWF, which manages the nature reserve – said the organisation did not know if the Hong Kong government had been informed about the plan.

But any change on the Shenzhen side would affect the environment in Deep Bay, he said.

“Deep Bay is one of the most important stopover sites for migratory bird species that traverse the East Asian-Australasian Flyway,” Wen said. “Mai Po and Shenzhen’s wetlands in Nanshan and Futian districts have a critical influence on bird migration patterns in East Asia.”

He said the planned skyscrapers on the migratory route would definitely affect shorebirds and the Mai Po reserve.

“The buildings will become a physical barrier to the shorebirds and stop them from flying freely between Hong Kong and Shenzhen,” he said. The ecological value of the reserve and Shenzhen’s wetlands would also be badly damaged, he added.

Yu Yat-tung, research manager of the Bird Watching Society, said: “The wetlands area at Deep Bay is one of the most important in the world, but because of cross-border jurisdictions, it has been treated in two separate ways … Hong Kong authorities cannot plan or manage wetlands on the Shenzhen side, and vice versa. We have heard nothing about the giant commercial project in Shenzhen.

“Such a cluster of skyscrapers would definitely be a deathtrap for the birds. You would [see] flocks circling in confusion around skyscrapers and repeatedly colliding with windows and building signage.”

Johnny Wei, founder of the Cross-border Environment Concern Association, urged the Shenzhen government to conduct and release the results of an environmental impact assessment before construction began.

Wei and Yu agreed that environmentalists on both sides of the border should try to get the Shenzhen government to launch a public consultation, and to maintain transparency as the project moved from planning to implementation.

“But I don’t think the Hong Kong government will do much about it,” Yu said.

And if the past was any indication, he said, attempts might be futile because “Guangdong always focuses on the economy and population flow rather than environmental protection”.

Shenzhen had more than 530 hectares of mangrove forest in the early 1980s, one of the mainland’s most important wetland conservation zones. Today, less than a quarter of that space – just 130 hectares – remains because of urbanisation, local media say.

The Shenzhen Economic Daily quoted the China Coastal Waterbird Census 2014 report as saying the number of shorebirds living in Shenzhen’s mangrove wetlands had fallen 17 per cent since last year.

Xiong Yang, of the Green River NGO, has long studied Shenzhen’s mangrove forests and thinks the situation is bleak.

“The new enterprise-headquarters project will be right next to the wetland park – another commercial reclamation project in the Qiaocheng wetlands – and will become a new threat to the nearby Mai Po reserve, even though the developers and authorities have hailed the park’s new villas, artificial lake and yacht docks as a haven for birds,” Xiong said.

“To make the wetland park attractive to property buyers and tourists, the developers are trying to clean up the area and also bring in seawater. It will make the park look beautiful and clean, but it will be a disaster for the fragile ecosystem.”


----------



## Aleksey

What is being built there? Thanks!


----------



## hkskyline

*City to invest ¥31.9b to lower air pollution*
2014-August-22 
Shenzhen Daily

SHENZHEN will invest 31.9 billion yuan (US$5.18 billion) by 2017 to reduce air pollution and improve air quality as part of its efforts to make the city into the most livable in terms of air quality among major Chinese cities.

The density of PM2.5 particles — which are of 2.5 micrometers or less in size — will drop to below 30 micrograms per cubic meter and 80,000 yellow-labeled (or high-emission) vehicles will be eliminated, the Southern Metropolis Daily reported yesterday, quoting Liu Zhongpu, chief of Shenzhen’s environmental commission.

To reduce vehicle emissions, all gas stations have been required to supply National IV-standard fuel. A total of 29,883 yellow-labeled vehicles were eliminated in 2013.

“There was a theory that Shenzhen’s air quality is determined by meteorological and geological conditions. It isn’t completely true, though meteorological conditions are a key factor in determining air quality,” said Yan Min, a researcher with Shenzhen Air Environment Research Institute. Yan said Shenzhen’s air quality is improving because of the implementation of strict control methods.

According to Yan, Shenzhen completed renovations of four power generators at Mawan Power Plant and three incinerators at power plants in Yantian, Bao’an and Nanshan in 2013. The renovations reduced emissions of nitrogen oxide by 6,300 tons a year.

In the first half of the year, the city imposed 17 million yuan in fines on environmental polluters and 20 cases have been handed over to judicial organs for prosecution.

Shenzhen is among nine of 161 Chinese cities (and the only first-tier one) that passed the new, stricter air quality standards in the first half of this year, according to the Ministry of Environmental Protection (MEP) earlier this month. This indicates that only 6 percent of the cities surveyed have air regarded as safe.

The city’s air quality was at “safe” or “excellent” levels on 171 out of 181 days in the first half of the year, according to the local environmental authority. Of the five major pollutants monitored, only average ozone density rose slightly compared with the same period last year. The city’s density of PM2.5 particles averaged 33 micrograms per cubic meter in the first six months, lower than a year ago.

In February 2012, China issued new air quality monitoring standards that include the monitoring of ozone, carbon monoxide and PM2.5, plus that of PM10, sulfur dioxide and nitrogen dioxide.


----------



## saiho

Aleksey said:


> What is being built there? Thanks!


I think that's the Shenyun Metro depot for metro Line 7 (Xili Line)


----------



## Aleksey

^^ Thank you very much!


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Cultural Center in Longguang District boke ground according to archdaily.
http://www.archdaily.com/541728/mec...ultural-centre-in-shenzhen_sc_exhibition-jpg/


----------



## lowenmeister

Scion said:


> Project by Shum Yip at the Huangbeiling area on Shennan East


Any updates on this project,looked at google earth and parts of it seems to be in the prep stage


----------



## hkskyline

*High rents and policy uncertainty dim hopes for Qianhai*
1 September 2014
South China Morning Post	

On a 15 square kilometre swathe of barren land along the border, workers are busy pouring cement and moving steel bars for a property project that in three months will become the most expensive office complex in Shenzhen.

The 40 low-rise glass-and-chrome buildings will be the first completed project four years after the Qianhai special economic zone was set up as China's test bed for financial reform and a modern services hub to house smaller firms from Hong Kong.

Away from the project, Qianhai is still a muddy piece of undeveloped land reclaimed from the sea on the western edge of Shenzhen. Investors have seen little evidence officials in the zone have a clear idea as to how their hopes will materialise for it to pioneer China's financial reforms.

Instead, Qianhai has begun to embody the frustrations facing every economic pilot zone in China: a surge in rents that forestalls the incubation of innovative start-ups and the chance that local authorities' bold reforms may reach beyond Beijing's comfort zone.

"To many Hongkongers, Qianhai now means land auctions to big developers, a place most small and medium-sized enterprises [SMEs] cannot afford to enter," said Choi Koo-shum, president of a group representing Hong Kong SMEs.

Spikes in rents signal that opportunities are fading in Qianhai for Hong Kong's more than 300,000 SMEs, which account for over 90 per cent of Hong Kong's industry and commerce.

Qianhai has auctioned 10 parcels of land for a combined 46.4 billion yuan (HK$58.4 billion), mostly to big state-owned conglomerates. That is equal to a fifth of Shanghai's full-year revenues from land sales last year, although Qianhai's land area is 0.2 per cent of Shanghai's total.

Rents at the office project, called Enterprises Park, have reached 350 yuan to 400 yuan per square metre, much higher than the average rents of 260 yuan to 280 yuan per square metre in Shenzhen's central business district.

There are about 12,000 firms registered in Qianhai, of which fewer than 500 are from Hong Kong.

Witman Hung, the representative of the Qianhai Authority in Hong Kong, told the South China Morning Post early last month that it hoped to raise the number of Hong Kong firms to at least a third of the total.

Haywood Cheung, president of the Chinese Gold & Silver Exchange Society, which just bought a parcel of land in the zone, expects Qianhai's average rents, after all construction is completed, to be about a third of average office rents in Hong Kong's Central district.

During the past year, the Qianhai authority has been increasing its efforts to attract firms from Hong Kong. It removed the capital requirement of five million yuan for registration and, more importantly, it imposed a favourable corporate income tax rate of 15 per cent on non-financial firms.

The tax concession disappointed financial firms. Such firms account for more than 60 per cent of the registered firms in Qianhai so far. And even non-financial firms do not find the concession to be much of a boon.

"The 15 per cent corporate tax is attractive, yet Hong Kong's tax rate is 16.5 per cent, so it's really not that much different. If Qianhai really wants to attract more companies, one of the policies we have advised them to implement is exemption from withholding tax," said Penny Chen, tax director at KPMG China.

Daisuke Koizumi, head of the business development office in the Hong Kong branch of the Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ, said the limited client base in Qianhai was a major obstacle preventing the bank from entering the zone.

"We only have one customer based there," said Koizumi, whose bank already has a branch in the Shanghai Free-trade Zone. "With so few customers [in Qianhai], getting in there is unlikely."

Essential to Qianhai's success is obtaining Beijing's support for its initiatives. But the zone risks running into the same problem as Tianjin did - aggressively promoting industry amid uncertain central government policy and inadvertently exceeding Beijing's dictates.

"The key for Qianhai's future is how much favourable policy support Beijing will give. So far, it hasn't given enough. It is very hard to promote policies and bargain with the central government if [your highest official] is at a provincial level," said Terrence Chong, an associate professor of economics at Chinese University.

"I have never doubted Qianhai could develop into a regional financial centre. Beijing treats it as Plan B for Hong Kong, in case the situation in Hong Kong becomes worse."


----------



## hkskyline

*SZ’s walkability could improve: local residents*
2014-September-11 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

MANY residents believe more work needs to be done to improve pedestrian streets and greenways even though the city was recently rated as the second-most walkable city by the China Natural Resources Defense Council after Hong Kong.

In some areas, pedestrian walkways are incomplete and have safety hazards such as street lights that are too dim for night walkers, a report in yesterday’s Shenzhen Special Zone Daily said, quoting residents.

In some areas, pedestrians are forced to walk in vehicle lanes because the pavement is either incomplete or is blocked by businesses whose goods spill out of their shops.

The city’s greenways, part of Guangdong Province’s network, aren’t connected to pedestrian streets, are occupied by vehicles or are in poor condition.

A report released by the China Natural Resources Defense Council, which took 35 cities in China into account, studied walking safety, comfortableness, convenience and government management.

Shenzhen earned high marks in the categories of comfortableness and convenience, but low rates in walking safety and government management.

Shenzhen’s urban administration said it would further enhance management over greenways and improve facilities. It will plan more greenways and work out standards for the city’s greenway construction.

Zhu Pide, vice president of the China City Development Research Institute, said Shenzhen should tighten administration over vehicles and leave more sidewalk spaces for pedestrians if it wants to further improve its walkability.

Hong Kong was rated the most walkable city, as most residents don’t need vehicles to commute. Shanghai ranked third.

Shanghai, Guangzhou and Dalian, along with Shenzhen, were rated as very walkable cities, while Beijing, Jinan and Chongqing were regarded as cities “suitable” for walking.

The report said the use of urban land is closely related to the walkability of a city.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

A project in Houhai, claimed to be 272m:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzEyNTEwODA0.html?from=y1.2-1-102.3.3-2.1-1-1-2&x


----------



## WesselKornel

^^^ They talk a lot in the article about 'greenways', I guess I know what that means, but as im living in Shenzhen now, I can't remember seeing a single one. What do they mean with greenways? The sidewalks next to major roads? (which are, indeed, flanked by lush greenery, but come on, still next to a major road). I wish they made it easier for pedestrians to cross roads. Like refugees in the middle of roads, bridges, subways etc.


----------



## hkskyline

*Elevated bridges for part of Metro Line 8*
2014-September-12 08:53 
Shenzhen Daily

THE government will use a mode of combining underground tunnels and elevated bridges in construction of Metro Line 8, which will link Luohu District with the Xiaomeisha tourist destination in Yantian District.

According to Shenzhen’s transport commission’s initial plan, the rail line will travel above ground along Luosha Road after it comes out of Liantang Checkpoint, which is under construction. After it goes through Wutong Mountain, it will go underground again through the areas of Shatoujiao and Yantian District Government.

The commission is comparing the advantages of going underground (using traditional wheel-rail technology) or using elevated bridges (magnetic levitation technology) in the area of Dameisha by taking its geography and road conditions along the line into consideration, Shenzhen’s transport commission said in a letter to Xu Long, a local political adviser.

Wheel-rail trains can travel up to 80 kilometers per hour while low- to medium-speed maglev trains can reach 100 kilometers per hour. Using maglev technology for the 26-kilometer Metro Line 8 could save costs in the long run since it could be built above current roads. While maglev trains are more environmentally friendly, quieter, quicker and cheaper than wheel-rail trains, Xu believe an underground line would be better for Yantian’s environment, a tourist destination in the city. Xu believes an elevated bridge would occupy road resources and damage Yantian’s landscape.

Using maglev technology for the 26-kilometer Metro Line 8 would save the city 280 million yuan (US$46 million) per kilometer, and the line could be built in about three years, much less time than would be needed to construct a conventional metro line.


----------



## dodge321

An impression of how far our beloved Shenzhen has come in 30 odd years. Shennan Boulevard in 1981:


----------



## williamhou2005

Can't find the KK100 thread, it's finished and I assume no one reads it again, anyways. 

Having a meeting with Sir Terry Farrell, the architect of the current tallest building of Shenzhen, KK100, in a few hours, on a separate agenda. Wonder should I mention his contributions to Shenzhen like KK100, Sheraton Dameisha lol


----------



## love-qatar

looks nice


----------



## YannSZ

williamhou2005 said:


> Can't find the KK100 thread, it's finished and I assume no one reads it again, anyways.
> 
> Having a meeting with Sir Terry Farrell, the architect of the current tallest building of Shenzhen, KK100, in a few hours, on a separate agenda. Wonder should I mention his contributions to Shenzhen like KK100, Sheraton Dameisha lol


you lucky bxxxxxd!


----------



## DvW

^ Something tall is going on there more west of Ping An Finance! What's the name of that building?


----------



## williamhou2005

It's probably most appropriate to post in Kingkey thread, but I can not find it anymore.

Can back visiting Terry Farrell, he is clearly very proud of KK100, a model of it in prominent place in the office, with pictures of KK100 here and there, noting its the highest building ever designed by a British architect.

He gave me a signed book of their major projects in the end 









KK100 









Kingkey's other great project, Sheraton Dameisha in Shenzhen's east coast









Beijing South









Z15 in Beijing (the book is several years old)


----------



## hkskyline

*New rapid bus corridor planned*
2014-September-12 
Shenzhen Daily

A RAPID bus corridor with left-side bus lanes linking Minzhi Boulevard and Caitian Road will be constructed, cutting commuting time between Minzhi and Futian’s CBD area to 30 minutes.

According to the plan released by Shenzhen’s transportation commission Thursday, 38 pairs of bus stops will be built on the left side of the roads, and bus passengers will be able to transfer to six Metro lines in the future, including the Luobao, Shekou, Longgang and Huanzhong lines and future lines 7 and 9.

Road renovation work will start early next year and the first rapid bus corridor will be completed in the second half of next year.

Xincai Passage was the first road in the city to have bus lanes on its left side. The commission will extend the bus lanes at both ends, to Futian Checkpoint in the south via Caitian Road and Qinghu Metro Station in the north via Xinqu Boulevard and Minzhi Boulevard. The 19-km corridor will link business and residential clusters in Futian’s CBD area, Longhua, Bantian and Guanlan.

The bus lane can only be used by buses and vehicles with more than 10 seats. The bus routes going through Meilin Checkpoint will be increased from the present 68 to 100.

The bus lane will connect with the city’s Metro, tram, and bicycle systems.

Xincai Passage, which opened a month ago, has effectively relieved congestion at Meilin Checkpoint.

Statistics from the transportation commission show that vehicle flow reached 2,500 vehicles per hour during rush hour in September while vehicles on Meiguan Road stably kept at 5,500 per hour.

Congestion during rush hour at Meilin Checkpoint has been reduced from 120 minutes to 60 minutes.

The time it takes for buses to go through Meilin Checkpoint via Xincai Passage has been shortened by 14 minutes. The time for buses going through Meilin Checkpoint via Meiguan Road-Huanggang Road has been shortened by 12 minutes.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

3x 250m nearby China Chuneng Tower:








http://m.szhome.com/detail/52600-167453803.html
Site:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

New (possibly supertall) projects near How Kwok City Center:
There are three possible designs which are between 250m and 350m tall: 
Option A:








Option B:








Option 3 (IMO the best looking, but likely the lowest one):








Pictures from:
http://www.aiweibang.com/m/detail/1811570.html?from=p


----------



## the spliff fairy

I like Option B most, but theyll most likely choose Option A (the cheapest)


----------



## hkskyline

*Sino-Finnish Design Park opens in city*
2014-December-1 
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_ 









_Source : Shenzhen Industrial Design Profession Association _

MORE than 100 officials and well-known design professionals attended the opening ceremony of the Sino-Finnish Design Park in Futian District on Friday.

Located in the Funian Square of Futian Bonded Zone, the park consists of a six-story building with different service providers, including a public service platform, an innovative-projects incubator for young designers, an international design talent training and certification center and the headquarters for several design companies.

The park is part of cooperation efforts between Shenzhen and Finland’s capital, Helsinki, after Shenzhen Mayor Xu Qin signed a joint memorandum of understanding with Helsinki Mayor Jussi Pajunen last year.

“Shenzhen is a very important and highly appreciated partner for Helsinki. The city is a dynamic window into contemporary China and one of the most active cities in China to interact with the world,” Pajunen said. “I hope the Sino-Finnish Design Park will help Chinese and Finnish companies meet and get to know each other, and eventually to find ways to do business together.”

One of the highlights of the park is Studio Kukkapura on the first floor. Named after Finland’s internationally known designer Yrjo Kukkapuro, the exhibition features some classic works by Kukkapura from the past half-century, which are regarded as the essence of Finnish design.

On the same floor is the Sino-Finnish Design Park Exhibition Center, which, using multimedia platforms, showcases an array of design products from well-known local and foreign design companies including Shenzhen LKK Design Co., Shenzhen-based CBON Design and Consulting Co. and Giovannoni Design, a studio of Italy’s design master Stefano Giovannoni.

More than 80 percent of the space in the design park has been occupied by design companies from home like LKK, CBON, Rito Group, CSH Design Co., ED Design, and abroad, such as Avarte Furniture Co. from Finland and Giovannoni Design and Studio O from Italy.


----------



## mthmchris

A piece of Shuiwei village (the portion around SCIE/Crafthead if you're familiar) is getting renovated - food stalls, youth hostel, and a small bar street are planned. Nice and refreshing to see some actual forward-thinking planning when it comes to villages in Shenzhen.


----------



## YannSZ

^^ That's great news ! I love Shenzhen, I love its development but one of my fear is that small urban villages will all be demolished to let place to big projects. I'm happy to see some renovation of small urban villages ! This probably means that they won't be demolished in a near future ! ShuiWei village is a great place to visit ! They had already renovated a great deal of building surfaces in the past 2 years.


----------



## YannSZ

^^ Do you have larger pics?


----------



## mthmchris

Sure thing:

http://imgur.com/XoLMXDW,0qbW2JB#0

Didn't take any photos of the other renders, as they seemed pretty boilerplate.

It's interesting to note how urban villages are developing in Futian. A couple years ago, the Futian government requested each of the villages to issue a long term vision for redevelopment. Sometimes these plans consisted of complete redevelopment of select portions (e.g. Shazui) of their villages, others did not. For more information, check out the 'ten points of consensus' from the "双升双富" plan and the 15 + 1 redevelopment plan from 2010.

Having a solid plan for redevelopment makes sense after all the rumored nonsense that went on with the Gangxia project.


----------



## shifu1

Who knows what will happen with the land South of Lianhua Park? Used to be football fields, still empty. Seems not sold yet?


----------



## hkskyline

*People take centre stage in Qianhai development plan*
11 February 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 



























_Source : http://www.szqh.com.cn _

Architect seeks to combine style and efficiency with a marine theme in One Excellence project

Imagine a long stretch of land with tall buildings lined along two sides. Two towers connected through a canopy front the two rows of buildings, acting as a gateway to the stretch that ends in a promenade. Welcome to One Excellence in Qianhai’s central business centre, now under construction.

It was before Qianhai was making headlines that TFP Farrells, which is designing a part of the centre, had spotted the then-untouched plot at the mouth of the Pearl River Delta. The international architecture studio is now shaping the prime area in the experimental zone for the mainland’s financial reforms.

According to TFP Farrells’ director Stefan Krummeck, the special economic zone, which stretches over 15 square kilometres in Shenzhen’s west coast, is designed to have little resemblance to Hong Kong or cities on the mainland. In Qianhai, people will have priority over cars.

“Usually in China, you just have vast streets and huge pavements and you can’t even cross the street. That’s not human scale. I think Qianhai could become a model,” Krummeck said.

In his opinion, Qianhai “is interesting, because it’s dense, but it is divided into small lots and streets, so you still have that urban character”.

Qianhai’s density will be similar to Kowloon’s, but with a distinctive atmosphere. “Very often when we talk about towers, we end up sterilising the city or sterilising the groundscape. It can become a very harsh environment,” he said, citing Hong Kong. “Here it works because people are focused on their professional life and their main aspiration is efficiency.”

However, Krummeck noted, there was little doubt that the city’s architecture had suffered as a result and other aspects of life, such as style, expression and community, had been forgotten.

Qianhai, an hour’s drive from Hong Kong, is meant to offer a different living environment. “There’s a master plan, which is trying to do things a little bit differently … more conscious, more ordered and more functional, but still achieving similar densities,” Krummeck said.

According to the master plan, there are three main areas: Guiwan, or the central business centre; Qianwan, reserved for information-technology and cultural activities; and Mawan, a bounded port area. These areas are divided into smaller quarters.

Krummeck said the integration of the city’s development with transport was one of the most positive aspects of the plan. “What happens often is when a city grows, you build more and more buildings, and you attract more people, and only afterwards you think ‘how do these people get around?’”

Qianhai is quite the opposite. It has a subway even before the city has been developed. “The metro stations became catalysts for development rather than just serving the community.”

TFP Farrell’s designing team also aims to create a friendly pedestrian environment. “I think the city is there for the people and the people are in the streets. I don’t think it is right to push people up and down. That’s what happens in Hong Kong, where the priority is given to cars.”

In Qianhai, traffic will flow in the edges whereas the central area, between the towers, which goes all the way to the promenade, will be pedestrian. According to Krummeck, there will be playgrounds, trees, restaurants and open-air spaces on the ground level.


----------



## hkskyline

*Work on some Metro extensions to start this year*
2015-February-12 
Shenzhen Daily










CONSTRUCTION on the extensions of seven Metro lines, which add up to an additional 87 kilometers more than the existing lengths, will start between 2015 and 2017, according to Shenzhen Rail Construction Office.

According to the plan for Shenzhen’s third phase of Metro construction, the Shekou Line will be extended eastward to Liantang, Luohu District, the Longhua Line will be extended northward to Guanlan, the Huanzhong Line and Metro Line 9, which is still under construction, will be extended to Qianhai. The Longgang Line will be extended southward to Futian Bonded Zone and northward to Pingdi, and Metro Line 6, which is under construction, will be extended to Shenzhen Science Museum.

The extension projects involve the construction of 47 Metro stations and 85.1-km of tracks, of which 62.6 km will be underground.

Construction of Metro Line 10, which will link Futian Checkpoint and Pinghu, started at the end of 2014. The 29.9-km line, with 25 stations, including eight interchange stations, will be a regional line that passes through Futian District, Longhua New Area and Longgang District.

When Metro Line 11, which will connect central Futian District and Songgang in Bao’an District, is put into operation in June next year, riders can directly go to Shenzhen airport without changing to a bus. The line connects the urban central area with the western regions as well, linking Futian, Nanshan and Bao’an districts.

Two other lines, Line 7 and Line 9, will be put into operation at the end of 2016.


----------



## hkskyline

*Property owners in Qianhai eye higher real-estate prices*
2015-February-11 
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_










MANY homeowners in the Qianhai area withdrew their homes from the property market in hopes that the prices of their homes may skyrocket in the coming two years, as the area is included in Guangdong’s free trade zone program approved by the central authorities, Chinese-language media reported yesterday.

Qianhai and neighboring Shekou were announced as part of Guangdong’s free trade zone Dec. 26 last year, prompting home prices in the two areas to rise by up to 10 percent since then.

Prices of commercial property in Qianhai have also risen since Dec. 26, as an increasing number of companies have registered and relocated to Qianhai, hoping to enjoy the preferential policies that are set to be adopted in the area.

In the end of 2013, Qianhai was home to 3553 companies; in the month after the free-trade-zone announcement, about 4000 more companies registered in the area.

“Commercial property prices in the area are expected to reach 100,000 yuan (US$16,002) per square meter within a year,” Zhao Luming, a commercial estate analyst in Qianhai, told Shenzhen Evening News.

Zhao said he was very confident in Qianhai’s property market.


----------



## Aleksey

What is built here in Shenzhen? Thank!

1.









2


----------



## Pansori

Not sure if this has been posted anywhere

Shenzhen's Planners, Aviation Official in Dogfight over Building Heights
_Southern city has grand development plans for its Qianhai zone, but airport authorities say too many tall buildings will imperil flights_












> (Beijing) – An ambitious plan to turn part of Shenzhen's Qianhai special economic zone into the Pearl River Delta's version of skyscraper-packed Manhattan is being overshadowed by a battle between urban planners and aviation authorities over building heights.
> A plan for the Qianhai Shenzhen-Hong Kong Modern Service Industry Cooperation Zone that was passed by Shenzhen's government in April 2012 says the area will be stuffed with skyscrapers up to 450 meters tall. In Guiwan, in the northern part of the zone, about half of the planned buildings will be 250 to 350 meters tall.





> The Shenzhen Airport Group authorities later told the Qianhai bureau that buildings within the economic zone should not exceed 153.72 meters. It did not say how it came up with this height.
> An aviation industry analyst who asked that his name not be used said the Qianhai zone could have a serious impact on the airport if the original plans are used because it "will be filled with clusters of high-rises."
> But an official with Qianhai bureau said that if the 153.72-meter cap is followed, it will significantly compromise the zone's development, the city's hopes to build a new landmark and land sales.





> In 2013, Qianhai officials commissioned an aviation research institute to conduct a study that found that the zone indeed lies within the protected area around the airport, but the researchers also said buildings up to 350 meters tall would pose no threat to flights.
> The CAAC told the Qianhai bureau to review the study, and the height limit was revised to between 294 and 350 meters.


They mention Ping An too


> n 2007, developers planned to make the Pingan International Financial Center in Shenzhen reach 660 meters into the sky, but were later forced to scale down by 60 meters because a flight departure path is nearby.


Full article: http://english.caixin.com/2015-04-17/100801207.html


----------



## lowenmeister

Remember that Qianhai model that was posted a while ago.
Now there has been two 400m towers added to it.

Before:
originally posted on gaoloumi by douwei321


















After:


----------



## mthmchris

lowenmeister said:


> ^pics from above link


Welp. And here I was thinking that Xiasha was one of the few villages with wise planning. Who am I kidding? More shiny upscale modernist blocks coming on through!

Honestly, a major financial crisis is probably the only thing that can save Chinese cities from themselves.


----------



## totaleclipse1985

New proposal for Nanshan District:

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...&idx=1&sn=50399563a7735859012199bda9c25941#rd

Kingdee HQ 210m


























Location: Between Eco-City and Dachong Redevelopment


----------



## Kot Bazilio

This city rising extremely fast, hard to believe, that Shenzen few decades ago was just a typical village!


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Development plan for northern Luohu:

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...4e7f2e47cb736379a84e37ea274e3#wechat_redirect

Up to 10million square meters of commercial space are planned including several new skyscrapers and supertalls.



















Dongxiao Street project (300m ; 150m x 2; 4 mid- highrises)









Phuket Road project (225m; 166m)









Wenjin Road project (several 200m+)









2nd Wenjin Road project (152m; several midrises)









Tsui Chuk Street project (ca 150m)


----------



## Munwon

cant see


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Progress on the Prince Bay Development (Shekou)

by gooson on gaoloumi on the 26th of January 2016










by blake on gaoloumi on the 29th of January 2016



















Renders and layout (all posted originally on gaoloumi by xiaodong1990):

































They expect 380m, 250m, 200m and at least a dozen highrises...


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Sinovac Science Park Phase II progress (allegedly 3x 205m)

Render:









by gotowaterfall on gaoloumi on the 2nd of February 2016


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^more renders
http://www.cube-architects.com/EN/ProjectPage.aspx?ID=10470


----------



## hkskyline

*Power transmission line built to curb smog in China's business hub*
Xinhua _Excerpt_
2016-02-04 09:32

GUANGZHOU - Construction on a power transmission line to distribute power from southwest China's Yunnan province to the Pearl River Delta region in Guangdong province began Wednesday, in a move to ease its power shortages and alleviate the worsening smog problems.

The ultra-high-voltage direct current (UHV DC) power transmission line, which is 1,959 kilometers long, links Jianchuan county in Yunnan with Bao'an district of Shenzhen city. It is the longest power transmission line China Southern Power Grid has constructed.

With a total investment of more than 22 billion yuan ($3 billion), the project is scheduled to send power in 2017. When it is completed, it can transfer 20 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity each year to Guangdong, an equivalent of 25 percent of power used by Shenzhen annually.

Zheng Shanjie, deputy head with the National Energy Administration, said the project can stabilize low-carbon economic growth in the Pearl River Delta region.


----------



## Saudad

World's largest waste-to-energy plant to be built in Shenzen, China


----------



## AndrzejSosna

PLP's Nexus tower aims to offer alternative to standard skyscraper design
Flip
http://www.dezeen.com/2016/02/10/pl...d-use-tower-china-supertall-nexus-skyscraper/


----------



## lowenmeister

*Shenzhen-Zhongshan bridge design competition*
*Design no1 *



























*design no 2*



























*design no 3*



























*design no 4*



























*design no5*



























source
http://www.gdcg.com.cn/pageroot/race/race.jsp


----------



## tateyb

PLP Architecture Unveils Plan for Pearl River Delta Supertalls



> The existing building typology on the site is characterized by a three-legged commercial complex, one of the first buildings in China to be developed not by the government itself, but by private interests. The new scheme for the site builds upon this existing structure with a modern re-creation of the three-winged plan. The main 595-metre tower is comprised of three components: a 44-storey block pointed towards the nearby park, an 83-storey portion oriented to the central business district, and the final 124-floor volume faces the hills beyond. Forming a propeller-like configuration, the blocks are arranged around a central axis. Resembling a series of doors being swung open to the city, the tower is about twice as high as most new proposals in the region, although it falls just short of the elusive megatall mark.


----------



## binhai

"one of the first buildings in China to be developed not by the government itself, but by private interests"

That's not true whatsoever. What is Marcus Mitanis smoking?


----------



## binhai

mthmchris said:


> Welp. And here I was thinking that Xiasha was one of the few villages with wise planning. Who am I kidding? More shiny upscale modernist blocks coming on through!
> 
> Honestly, a major financial crisis is probably the only thing that can save Chinese cities from themselves.


Agreed, they need to institute "historic preservation" of Shenzhen's vital and unique urban villages.


----------



## Akai

wow, Shenzhen's projects are surprising


----------



## lowenmeister

Nanshan:
Xili tea light industrial area redevelopment project 250m
originally posted on gaoloumi by xiaodong1990








originally posted on gaoloumi by 博纳屋








the red highlighted area









Luohu:
Pui water village redevelopment?300m+
originally posted on gaoloumi by xiaodong1990









red higlighted area









taken nearly a year ago,so site should be nearly cleared by now









Just a handful of the 195 buildings of over 200m that is in various stages of construction or preparations

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2664797&extra=page%3D1&page=1


----------



## totaleclipse1985

New renderings "City Pulse Financial Center" (google translate - formerly auto translated as AECOM Center) 333m (located in Luohu):

by xiaodong1990 on gaoloumi:

















"Australia Kangda Car Theme Park" (auto translate) 2x58fl (located in Luohu):

by xiaodong1990 on gaoloumi:


----------



## hkskyline

*New port to handle huge cruise ships*
March 2, 2016
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

A PORT for cruise ships in Taizi Bay in Shekou, Nanshan District, will be put into service in November this year. It will be the only cruise port in China capable of accommodating 220,000-ton cruise liners, the Shenzhen Economic Daily reported yesterday.

According to the China Merchants Shekou Holdings Co., the Taizi Bay Cruise Center is expected to start operation in November this year, when the first cruise liner will dock in the port. The port will be able to handle the world’s largest cruise ships.

The port, covering an area of 42,614 square meters, has a 12-story complex with 136,650 square meters of floor space. The cruise center, as the main building in the port area, was designed by architect Denis Laming.

The design is meant to blend in with the environment, according to the Daily report.

Apart from being a port for cruise liners, the cruise center will also have office areas, viewing platforms and traffic links, connecting waterway transport with the urban transport system in Shenzhen.


----------



## mthmchris

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Agreed, they need to institute "historic preservation" of Shenzhen's vital and unique urban villages.


I understand the irony, but this it shouldn't be about preserving 'history'. Outside of Hubei old village and a couple spots in Dapeng and Shajing, there's obviously very little history worth preserving in Shenzhen. NIMBYism is a problem in America, I get it. Shenzhen has a different problem.

There's nothing wrong with re-development, what _is_ a shame is that developers feel the need to wipe out entire swaths of the city in order to achieve the aesthetic ideal of their project. Knock down a few nongminfang and build a tower? No problem. The neighborhood would likely be better for it. That's how cities like Hong Kong developed. 

You get these proposals like the Huanggang redevelopment however, where the entire neighborhood is leveled not just to build a few highrises, but to replace the neighborhood with a massive open plaza. Does anyone actually 'use' massive open plazas in sub-tropical South China? Of course not. See: Civic Center.

It'd be one thing if it was just one or two villages in especially prime locations getting re-developed. Knock out Gangxia or Caiwuwei? Makes economic sense, I suppose. But what you're seeing is _basically every urban village_ getting gutted. Huanggang, Hubei, Baishizhou, Shangsha, Xiasha, Caiwuwei, Shawei, Shazui... the list goes on. 

Once you knock all those out, what do you get? A city of solely glassy buildings, concrete apartments, parking lot sidewalks, faux-upscale-malls. The demolition of the villages isn't necessarily just about the demolition per se; it's about the banality of what replaces them. While a handful of new projects have managed to make at least decently interesting spaces (OCT Bay, Seaworld Redevelopment, OCT Loft), the vast majority of them lack and kind of vision to make the place compelling. An ode to the unrelenting modernism of the 60s, I suppose.

Just go to two places and walk around. Get a feeling for the place. Go to the Shuiwei neighborhood, and go to the Xiangmihu neighborhood. See for yourself which urban form, well, feels more urban.

There's an economic reality to many of these redevelopment projects, I get it. The housing price is so out of whack that one could theoretically make a fortune. But there'd be an even easier way to monetize them - allow the nongminfang to be subdivided and bought and sold on the open market. Immediately, there'd be a huge influx of buyers, the housing stock would skyrocket, and make it so that a middle-class Shenzhener doesn't need to go to Guangming to find something decently priced to purchase. That swath of completely private investment would lead to the buildings themselves getting renovated, elevators installed, etc. 

But they don't do that, even though it would be healthy economically, because it's not the aesthetic ideal they're looking for.


----------



## Short

Interesting news



> *Danish company wins bridge design contest*
> _From Shenzhen Daily_
> 
> A DESIGN by a Danish company won first prize at the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor Design International Contest that ended recently, the project management center said Tuesday.
> 
> Experts specializing in tunnel, bridge, hydraulic structure and aesthetics reviewed designs from five companies at a meeting late last month.
> 
> COWI Co. from Denmark won the first prize for its design concept.
> 
> “The overall corridor design includes a tunnel in the east, a bridge in the west, and the two sections connected by an artificial island in the middle of the Pearl River. The whole design is harmonious, concise, majestic, elegant and distinctive, reflecting a combination of mechanics and aesthetics, with a sense of rhythm,” the management center said in a release.
> 
> The center will use the design as the framework for the construction of the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor. Construction will start this year, cutting the trip between Shenzhen and Zhongshan to 30 minutes from the present two hours when it is completed in 2020. Currently, Shenzhen drivers need to pass over the often-congested Humen Bridge to get to Zhongshan, which is on the west bank of the Pearl River.
> 
> The Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor is a key provincial project this year. The 24-km corridor, including the 7.1-km tunnel in the east and the 16.9-km bridge in the west, starts at Airport Overpass, an interchange overpass on the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Riverside Expressway, touches land on Ma’an Island in Zhongshan and ends at the Hengmen Overpass, an interchange overpass on the Zhongshan-Kaiping Expressway and Zhongshan Eastern Outer-Ring Expressway.
> 
> The new eight-lane road will have a speed limit of 100 kilometers per hour. Total investment is estimated at 42.5 billion yuan. Projects on the Shenzhen side of the corridor started at the end of 2015. (Han Ximin)


----------



## hkskyline

*Cities lead China toward green future*
2 May 2016
China Daily









_Source : http://shl.dk/ _

China's environmental crisis and its dependency on coal for generating energy have been the favorite topic of discussions. But do we know China is by far the biggest producer of wind energy? Or, is it known China has also become the top solar energy producer?

The fact is that China has truly shifted its economic planning toward a green future.

President Xi Jinping's speech at the Paris climate change conference in December last year showed China had become the strong partner of the international community for ecological transformation. Xi's active diplomacy in the run-up to the climate conference, including his direct discussion on climate policy with US President Barack Obama, prepared the ground for the Paris Climate Agreement, which was signed by world leaders at the UN Headquarters in New York on Friday.

But the Paris success is not the end but only the beginning of the transformation process. To achieve a low-carbon economy, we need concrete, sometimes painful actions. The Paris objective to limit temperature rise to 2 Celsius demands a policy change toward green economy in developed and developing countries. China, given its understanding of the needs of developing countries and South-South cooperation, can play a very important role as a bridge between the developed and the developing world.

More importantly, China can show how the development of the most populous country can be achieved in a more sustainable manner, and that ecological civilization is the model for the future.

Based on current planning, China will achieve its carbon emission peak in 2030. But efforts must be made to advance this deadline. Additional measures should be taken in areas such as energy-saving, improving energy efficiency, development of non-fossil fuels, limiting the use of coal and developing clean coal technologies, and large-scale afforestation.

Good political intentions, even good environmental laws, are not enough, if people, businesses and local authorities do not translate them into action. Implementing green economy rules and taking concrete actions are the key to success.

I attended a conference on green development recently at the Shenzhen Stock Exchange, where the follow-up to the Paris Climate Agreement was discussed and outstanding environmental projects supported by Chinese foundations presented.

Shenzhen is a great place to see how quickly China can move. Shenzhen started as a "factory of the world". After China launched its reform and opening-up, Shenzhen became the first special economic zone. Since the city produced goods to be exported around the world, pollution was the unavoidable price to pay.

But today, Shenzhen is a wealthy metropolis the size of Paris, and its economy is no more dominated by manufacturing. Instead information and communication technology companies, service providers, innovative entrepreneurs, universities and research institutes have become the drivers of its economic growth. The city has replaced 15,000 petrol-engine taxis with China-made electric vehicles and it will use waste to produce energy.

In 2020, one of the largest waste-treatment facilities in the world will become operational. The facility, designed by Danish architects, will use the most sophisticated equipment in waste incineration to burn about one-third of the waste generated in the city each year. In addition, efforts are being made to develop a circular economy to reduce waste and save energy.

Innovation-centric companies have developed smart sensors to ensure energy is consumed only when needed. And in the Nanshan district of Shenzhen, an urban pilot project has started to build a low-carbon community for 300,000 residents, which could become a model for the rest of the world.

But Shenzhen occupies only the fourth place in the China Urban Sustainable Development Report prepared by the UN Development Programme. Beijing and Shanghai rank higher because of their more efficient use of resources. This is to say, despite the path to ecological civilization being long, China is truly entrenched on it.


----------



## lowenmeister

*China resources Liantang area redevelpment*









video
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU0NzI3ODIyNA==.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2


----------



## hkskyline

*50 square kilometers of land to be reclaimed*
June 17, 2016
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

SHENZHEN needs more land. That’s what a recently issued five-year plan on infrastructure development says.

Shenzhen will reclaim another 50 square kilometers from the sea from 2016 to 2025, according to the blueprint for the city’s infrastructure development.

Land reclamation projects will be carried out in Yantian, Bao’an and Dapeng New Area with an investment of 27.3 billion yuan (US$41.5 billion).

Shenzhen had reclaimed at least 69 square kilometers of land since the establishment of the city up to 2013.

The land reclaimed in Shenzhen is equivalent to over six Shekou Peninsulas.

The land reclaimed from the sea has become commercial areas and luxury residential compounds, with housing prices ranging between 100,000 yuan and 150,000 yuan per square meter, overtaking prices in Luohu and Futian districts.

Apart from the proposal for land reclamation, the five-year plan also lays out other programs to enhance the city’s infrastructure with a total investment of 1.4 trillion yuan into 362 projects, including environmental protection and expansion projects.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sewage plants to help improve water quality*
June 22, 2016
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

Photo by *johnhello* from dcfever :










SHENZHEN will build two sewage plants and expand five existing ones before the end of next year to improve water quality in Shenzhen Bay, according to a Shenzhen Evening News report, quoting the local water resources bureau.

Statistics from the Shenzhen Municipal Water Resources Bureau showed that the drainage basin of Shenzhen Bay produced around 1.6 million tons of wastewater a day in 2015. Around 127,900 tons of wastewater were being discharged into Shenzhen Bay every day.

The city will complete treatment of the Buji River and Shawan River in two to three years and wastewater treatment capability in the Shenzhen Bay drainage basin will reach 2.31 million tons a day.

“So far we have completed renovations on 14 sewage outfalls and collected about 110,000 tons of sewage water each day. There are still four sewage outfalls that remain to be handled,” the water resources bureau said in a letter responding to lawmakers’ request to improve the water quality of Shenzhen Bay at the legislature’s annual session earlier this year.

The water quality in Shenzhen Bay can expect to be improved after four treatment lines of Futian Sewage Plant, which can handle 400,000 tons of wastewater, and another plant on Gongye No. 8 Road in Shekou, are put into use at the end of this month.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Hey, 
I was visiting gaoloumi today and I noticed 5 new supertall projects I never heard of. Does someone know more about the projects with the green circle (For some reason I can't read there threads anymore):


----------



## Munwon

TowerVerre:) said:


> Hey,
> I was visiting gaoloumi today and I noticed 5 new supertall projects I never heard of. Does someone know more about the projects with the green circle (For some reason I can't read there threads anymore):


Basically Shenzhen is booming and no one can keep up. There is also a 380m UC with no thread


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^ I think I figured out some of them, it would be amazing if they are all at least in site preperation:
The 380m project you mentioned should be this:


lowenmeister said:


> big plans for Shekou
> originally posted on gaoloumi by douwei321


The 300m and 2x150m should be this: 


totaleclipse1985 said:


> Development plan for northern Luohu:
> Dongxiao Street project (300m ; 150m x 2; 4 mid- highrises)


The 300m, 3x 200m, 180m and 2x 150m should be this: 


lowenmeister said:


> Pui water village redevelopment?300m+
> originally posted on gaoloumi by xiaodong1990


And finally the 333m one should be this:


totaleclipse1985 said:


> New renderings "City Pulse Financial Center"
> by xiaodong1990 on gaoloumi:


But I have no idea about the 300m project and about the 320m, 280m, 250m and 200m project in this list above. If someone knows more or is able to read the gaoloumi threads and find some pictures of these projects, that would be great. Also some pictures of the building sites would be great to see if they really are moving forward.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

After researching a bit, a few projects I found (the names of the projects could be wrong since I use googletranslate). All of them are located in Louhu:
Silverlaketimescenter 
















http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=3158

Shum Yip Pacific Plaza
















http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=3156

Hujin Plaza








http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=3155

Mixc 
















http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=3154

Sinotrans Logistics Center 
















http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=2162

Great Wall International Logistics Center 








http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=2159

Greater China Cepa Plaza 








http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=2153

Gaowei Electronic Technology Building








http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=2151

Huangbeiling Redevelopment 
















http://csgx.luoohu.com/xDetail.aspx?id=2149


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Awesome - it's really a pity that the mods at gaoloumi have blocked access to the construction updates for Shenzhen


----------



## lowenmeister

AEDAS Shenzhen Luohu friendship trading center




































http://www.archdaily.com/794996/aedas-reveal-dynamic-new-design-for-the-shenzhen-luoho-friendship-trading-centre


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Found one more by AEDAS: G'man International Building | 200m
















http://www.aedas.com/cn/architecture/gmond-international-building
And it seems like Baoneng Center will finally look like this (if the renders on their side aren't outdated):








http://www.aedas.com/cn/architecture/baoneng-center


----------



## erbse

*Shenzhen Property Triples, Leaving New York, Tokyo in Dust

In China’s booming property market, some of the loftiest gains are found in the southern city of Shenzhen. 
Over the past five years, prices have tripled in the business hub that borders Hong Kong,
even as officials have tried to deter speculation.*









www.bloomberg.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Opera house planned in SZ*
November 16, 2016
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

SHENZHEN has decided to invest 1.4 billion yuan (US$204 million) on building a book distribution base and four book cities in Longhua, Pingshan, Dapeng and Guangming, a city official told political advisers at a meeting Monday.

In addition, Shenzhen Opera House will be built, although the choice for its location is still being made, Li Xiaogan, the city’s publicity chief, said at the meeting.

Nanshan, Futian and Bao’an districts have recommended parcels of land for the construction of Shenzhen Opera House.

Construction of the opera house, a key cultural facility for the city, needs thorough and comprehensive consideration because it will be a landmark facility integrating creation, performance and international exchange, officials and political advisers said.

A report released at the meeting showed that the city had invested an accumulative 1.66 billion yuan over five years in cultural facilities. The investment falls short of the city’s economic growth.


----------



## hkskyline

November 21, 2016
*Ports look to cruise ship fillip*
China Daily _Excerpt_

Southern China's ports are striving to develop a cruise industry, as a new driver to expand their economies, but experts say it is paramount for them to explore a new business model in their hunt to make profits.

Prince Bay Cruise Homeport in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, officially started operations on Nov 12, marking a milestone in the takeoff of the city's cruise industry.

The first cruise liner dropping anchor was the SuperStar Virgo owned by Genting Hong Kong - the leading global leisure, entertainment and hospitality company - and it left on Sunday for a six-day trip with 1,445 passengers to Vietnam.

The six-star Silver Shadow cruise liner is also expected to set sail from the homeport in January next year.

The homeport is wholly-owned by Shenzhen-based and listed China Merchants Shekou Industrial Zone Holdings Ltd (CMSK), a subsidiary of the State-owned conglomerate China Merchants Group (CMG).

The whole harbor district covers an area of 697,640 square meters, with a total building area of 1700,000 square meters. The biggest berth among its total 15 can allow the world's biggest, 220,000-metric-tons grand cruiseliners, to call.

CMSK said it was currently at the first stage of construction and more berths would be established soon after getting approval from the government.

Meanwhile, Hong Kong and Guangzhou received one of the largest cruise ships in Asia - the maiden cruise of Dream Cruises, also operated by Genting Hong Kong, on the same day.

Experts said they believe the burgeoning cruise industry in China could bring a new market to revive the sluggish port economies, but say the key is to find a sustainable development model.

China's port industry is developing at a very slow speed, said Chen Yingming, vice director of the China Ports & Harbors Association.

He said China's port throughput had increased only 2.2 percent in the first nine months of 2016 compared with the same period of last year - the lowest growth rate in the sector's history.

But the cruise industry by contrast is growing in double digits. China's 10 cruise ports received 629 cruises and 2.48 million people sailed on cruises in 2015, up by 35 and 44 percent respectively over the previous year, according to China National Tourism Administration data.


----------



## hkskyline

*New airport infrastructure work starts*
Dec. 1, 2016
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_


Impressive #Shenzhen #airport #airportlife by jeffreyoon, on Flickr

SHENZHEN International Airport has initiated a new round of infrastructure work to expand its capacity to meet the increasing demand of both cargo and passenger planes.

The infrastructure work, which includes a third runway, a satellite waiting hall and Terminal 4, has been listed in the city’s 13th Five-Year Plan, and the land-reclamation project for the construction of the third runway and Terminal 4 has started, Shenzhen Airport Group Corp. said in a news release Tuesday, marking the third anniversary of the use of Terminal 3.

The 3.6-kilometer-long and 60-meter-wide runway will be built on land reclaimed from the sea, and is scheduled to be completed in 2018. Shenzhen will also start construction of the Automated People Moving System, which will link Terminal 3 to the future Terminal 4. Work on the underground system for Terminal 3 and Terminal 4 will also start in 2018 and be completed in 2020, according to the airport’s plan.

Since Terminal 3 opened for use in 2013, the number of passengers it serves has been steadily increasing and is expected to reach 40 million by the end of this year.


----------



## hkskyline

ShenZhen BaoAn by 俊腾 马, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

lowenmeister said:


> *China resources Liantang area redevelpment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU0NzI3ODIyNA==.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2


Just realised this projects location:
ylGV831 by BigCityLover, auf Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Work on Ganzhou-SZ rail line kicks off*
Dec. 23, 2016
Shenzhen Daily 

WORK on the Guangdong section of a high-speed rail that will link Ganzhou in Jiangxi Province and Shenzhen was officially initiated in Heyuan City on Thursday.

The 436-km high-speed rail line, with an estimated investment of 62 billion yuan (US$8.93 billion), will cut the trip from Shenzhen to Heyuan to 40 minutes when it is put into operation in 2020. The whole line will have 14 stations and the trip to Ganzhou will be cut to two hours.

The railway runs through about 300 kilometers of Guangdong, passing Heyuan, Huizhou and Dongguan and ending in Shenzhen. It will have a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour.

The Guangdong section will cost about 45.8 billion yuan, which will be jointly funded by the Guangdong Provincial Government and China Railway Corp.

The Guangdong Party chief, Hu Chunhua, said at the launch ceremony that the rail line will enhance ties between cities around the Pearl River Delta and northeastern Guangdong cities.

Work on the Shenzhen section of the railway was simultaneously initiated in Guangming New Area on Thursday.

The civil engineering work will start in May next year.

“This rail line is very important for Guangming New Area, where construction of urban complexes and industrial parks are under way,” said Wang Yan, deputy director with Guangming Urban Development Promotion Center.

The rail line will form part of a longer proposed high-speed rail link to Nanchang, Jiangxi and will be connected with the Xiamen-Shenzhen Railway to allow access to coastal Fujian cities.

The Ganzhou-Shenzhen high-speed rail line is the southern part of the Beijing-Kowloon high-speed railway.


----------



## jain ladda

*Future China : Shenzhen Tallest Building Projects and Proposals 2017*


----------



## Saudad




----------



## hkskyline

*Demand for top-grade offices at record high*
Jan. 26, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_










AS Shenzhen further cemented its position as a financial center in South China last year, demand for top-grade offices in the city grew accordingly, with new supply and sales of such offices reaching new records.

More than 1.3 million square meters of grade-A offices were put onto the Shenzhen market last year, with nearly 80 percent located in the city center of Futian District, a latest report by Jones Lang Lasalle’s Shenzhen office showed. The latest annual report from the Chicago-based Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat also said Shenzhen, with 11 skyscrapers added to its skyline last year, completed more skyscrapers in 2016 than the United States and Australia combined.

Financial companies are the main tenants of such high-end offices in Shenzhen, Jones Lang Lasalle found. A record of nearly 1 million square meters of grade-A offices were either rented out or used by their developers, the world’s largest private commercial real estate services company said.

Despite that, the vacancy rate rose by nearly 3 percentage points to 12 percent due to ample supply, it said. Average rent dropped by nearly 3 percent to 260 yuan (US$37.68) per square meter per month as an adequate supply gave tenants more reasons to bargain.

“Demand [for such offices] was sluggish in the first half of 2016,” said Xia Chunyi, director of Jones Lang Lasalle’s Shenzhen office. “Thanks to the sustained growth of traditional financial companies and stable development of the Shenzhen economy, demand returned in the second half of the year.”

Jones Lang Lasalle also found that Shenzhen’s high-end offices are attracting investors nationwide as buyers from other parts of the country made big purchases in Shenzhen last year, which boosted prices of such offices by roughly 4 percent.


----------



## hkskyline

*Work on main structure of river corridor to start*
Feb. 17, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

WORK on the main structure of the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor, including the tunnel and the bridge, will start in November, according to a meeting on promoting the construction of the Guangdong expressway Wednesday.

The auxiliary road projects of the corridor’s Shenzhen section will start in May.

A key project in Guangdong Province, the 24-km corridor includes a 7.1-km tunnel in the east, a 16.9-km bridge in the west, and an artificial island in the middle of the Pearl River connecting the two sections.

The corridor starts at the Airport Overpass, which is an interchange overpass on the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Riverside Expressway, touches land on Ma’an Island in Zhongshan and ends at the Hengmen Overpass, an interchange overpass on the Zhongshan-Kaiping Expressway and the Zhongshan Eastern Outer-ring Expressway.

The new eight-lane road will have a speed limit of 100 kilometers per hour.

Shenzhen started work on the Sanwei Overpass, part of the Airport Overpass in December 2015. The road linking the Sanwei Overpass and the Hezhou Overpass began at the end of 2016 and will be finished in 2019.

Construction of the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor was approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in December 2015 after years of changes in its construction plan.

It’s hoped that the 42.4-billion-yuan (US$6.18 billion) project, which will link the two economic circles in the Pearl River Delta region, will improve the area’s economy.


----------



## hkskyline

*Land project for runway expansion*
March 15, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

A RUNWAY expansion project for the Shenzhen Bao’an International Airport will reclaim over 2.92 million square meters of land from the sea, the Shenzhen Economic Daily reported.

Tagen Group, CCCC-FHDI Engineering Co. Ltd. and China Communications Construction Co. Ltd. jointly won the bidding for the project and secured the 4.3-billion-yuan (US$621.46 million) contract Friday.

The project will reclaim 2.92 million square meters of land from the sea to build a soft ground of 2.8 million square meters, equaling the size of 400 international standard football fields. The project includes the construction of the airport’s third runway and supporting facilities, with a construction period of 660 days.

According to the report, the launch of the project marks the beginning of the airport’s runway expansion plan. The airport’s transport capacity will be strengthened after the third runway is put into use, which will be essential in creating a “four-hour airline circle” along the Maritime Silk Road for passengers from Shenzhen.

The airport now has two runways. The first runway is 3,400 meters long and 45 meters wide and the second runway, which is 3,800 meters long and 60 meters wide, was put into operation in 2011.


----------



## hkskyline

*45% of new homes below ¥50,000 per sqm*
May 9, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

FOLLOWING the city government’s policies to tame the property market, nearly 45 percent of housing projects in Shenzhen have an average new-home price of less than 50,000 yuan (US$7,243) per square meter, the Shenzhen Economic Daily reported yesterday.

According to statistics from Midland Realty, anjuke.com and ganji.com, some new homes in Pingshan District are priced at around 20,000 yuan per sqm.

A listed company on the Shenzhen Stock Exchange lowered the average price of a project’s apartments in Shajing from the registered 39,000 yuan per sqm to 36,000 yuan per sqm when the project goes for sale.

Several real estate projects have improved sales by lowering their prices, but the supply of new apartments is still insufficient.


----------



## hkskyline

*Metro line to extend to Xiaomeisha*
June 13, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

PHASE I of Metro Line 8, the first Metro line to serve Yantian District, will be extended to Xiaomeisha, providing convenience for holidaymakers, according to a reply from the Shenzhen rail construction office to lawmakers.

The plan has been handed to the city government for approval and work will start before the end of the year, the reply said.

The Phase I project starts from Liantang Station and ends at Yantian Road Station. It will be connected with the eastward extension of Line 2 between Xinxiu Station and Liantang Station. The Phase II project of Line 8 starts from Yantian Road and ends at Kuichong Culture Square via Xiaomeisha Station. It has been included in the city’s Phase IV rail construction network and will be completed before the end of 2020.

According to the current plan, riders will need to transfer at Yantian Road Station. Lawmakers in Yantian said it may cause a chaotic situation at the interchange station, especially during weekends or holidays, due to the difference in operational capacity.

Phase I adopts traditional rail that can handle 50,000 to 60,000 riders per hour, while Phase II adopts monorail, which can handle 30,000 riders an hour.

“During holidays or on weekends, a lot of people go to Dameisha, Xiaomeisha and the Dapeng area, and under the present plan, many riders will need to transfer at Yantian Road Station. This would lead to crowding at the station,” said Wu Bin, a lawmaker who works in Yantian.


----------



## hkskyline

*Western section of SZ Bay Park opens to the public*
July 4, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_










THE new western section of Shenzhen Bay Park opened to the public yesterday after months of anticipation among local residents, the Southern Metropolis Daily reported.

The western section of the seaside park extends 6.6 kilometers from Shenzhen Bay Sports Park — part of Shenzhen Bay Park — to the Sea World in Shekou. Ten scenic points, such as a specially designed bridge, botanical gardens and steel lighthouses, fuse Shekou’s industrial facade into their appearance.

The park was designed to surround visitors with unique historical, cultural and ecological features in different sectors, while simultaneously fusing the coastal scenery and the natural ecological landscape into an organic presentation for the public. Inside the park, pedestrian sidewalks and cycling lanes are separated to showcase the city’s first-grade international characteristics.

After the western section is open, residents are not expected to take long to flock to the park.

The western section of the park opened about three months ahead of schedule.

The seaside park stretches 15.6 kilometers from Futian to Shekou, Nanshan.


----------



## taotao10101

*SHENZHEN | Projects &amp; Construction*

The google earth image for Shenzhen hasn't been updated for half a year already ~


----------



## hkskyline

*Qianhai-Shekou new plan charted*
July 17, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

THE Qianhai and Shekou Area of the China (Guangdong) Pilot Free Trade Zone will be the city’s new center and demonstration zone for deeper cooperation between Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macao, and a point of strategic support for the Belt and Road Initiative, according to a comprehensive draft plan for the Qianhai-Shekou area’s development that was released by Shenzhen’s urban planning, land and resources commission last week.

The new plan adds an area of 9.7 square kilometers adjacent to the Qianhai-Shekou area, including the Mt. Dananshan and Mt. Xiaonanshan area, southern Shekou and part of Chiwan for consideration to ensure the integrity, structure and consistency of the plan.

The total 37.9 square kilometers of planned area is divided into sections, namely the Qianhai area, the Mt. Dananshan and Mt. Xiaonanshan area, the Shekou area and the southern Shekou and Chiwan area.

The comprehensive plan includes two parts: the main structure and overall planning. The main structure refers to “One Port, Two Belts and Seven Blocks.”

“One Port” refers to Shekou Port, which will be developed into an international ocean transport hub, while “Two Belts” refers to the coastal ecological culture belt and the urban comprehensive service belt. “Seven Blocks” includes Guiwan, Qianwan, Mawan, Cruise Home Port, Shekou, Chiwan, and the Mt. Dananshan and Mt. Xiaonanshan area.

The total floor area will be 47.25 million square meters, and around 25 to 26 million square meters will be used for industrial purposes. The floor space for residential use will reach 15 to 16 million square meters. Around 880,000 people will be employed in the area, and the number of residents will reach about 600,000.

Strategic and emerging industries, as well as high-end service industries, such as financial, commercial, information and technology services, international trade and modern logistics, and cultural and creative industries, will be given priority.


----------



## lawdefender

Photos by ghhhjjkkkk (from gaoloumi)


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Chang Fu Jin Mao will get some supertall neighbors. 








The blue square is Chang Fu Jin Mao, the red square is a new project called Tempus Headquater which looks like that: 
















http://www.tempus.cn/index.php?m=Page&a=index&id=25
And the green square is the location of this new mysterious project:


----------



## lukahead6

Incredible finds! And great news indeed, Chang Fu Jin Mao always seemed very lonely to me, and was in dire need of being part of a new cluster. A few notes about Tempus (the building on the red plot), according to Crunch base :

Shenzhen Tempus Global Business Service Holdings Ltd. (腾邦国际) is a personalized travel solutions provider in China. It provides business service solutions, including air ticket and hotel, MICE tourism, business trip management, and financial service for clients through its global service network.

It is also a FAIRLY new company, having just closed an impressive 30 million dollar series B round of funding 8 years ago. Great place for them to situate their HQ if you ask me . Their HQ will be clearly visible from the 3 most popular sites in Shenzhen for tourists to take photos:
1: Observation site of Lianhuashan Park right in front of Futian that has the Civic Center and Exhibition centre perfectly aligned with one another with Pin An (+ cluster) on the right and Gemdale Ganxia on the left
2. Danan Mount in Houhai 
3. Wutong Mountain in the east which overlooks the entire city.

BY THE WAY: Would you happen to have a link for the building on the GREEN site?


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^There is a thread about this building on gaoloumi, but I couldn't find out where they got there information and this render from. The thread doesn't obtain more information then the name, the location and a few renderings of the project, which seem to be screenshots from a video. 
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2901598&extra=page=3
Maybe you have more luck finding information about this project.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Next one next to Chang Fu Jin Mao:








http://www.dadi99.cn/index.php?ac=article&at=list&tid=8


----------



## saiho

TowerVerre:) said:


> Next one next to Chang Fu Jin Mao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dadi99.cn/index.php?ac=article&at=list&tid=8





TowerVerre:) said:


> Chang Fu Jin Mao will get some supertall neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue square is Chang Fu Jin Mao, the red square is a new project called Tempus Headquater which looks like that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tempus.cn/index.php?m=Page&a=index&id=25


There seems to be some "conflict" between the proposals. If the renders for the three tower project are correct then it should be west of the green square and between the blue and red ones. That means the Tempus tower will separated from the tallest of the three tower project by only a couple meters of space.


----------



## saiho

Of course, I'm sure they will rejig the building placement of both projects. Hopefully everything goes well and we will see four ~300m buildings all clustered together. Unless Chinese overplanning rears it's ugly head in and mandates that there should be only be two buildings in the area and everything shall be useless green space. I think the explosion of proposals in the area are tied to anticipation of the under construction Fubao Station of the Line 3 south extension project.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

New village redevelopment projects: 
1. Futian village redevelopment (this one might be megatall), location:








Render posted by kinocke on gaoloumi: 








Thread about this project on gaoloumi: http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=929601&extra=page=1&page=1
2. One three village redevelopment: 
Renders, posted by sunking2008 on gaoloumi: 
















Progress, also posted by sunking2008 on gaoloumi:








Thread about this project on gaoloumi: http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2688614&extra=&page=1


----------



## saiho

Is there a thread for this? Its called the Jinlitong Financial Center (金利通金融中心). +200m twins. Gaoloumi Link

Taken by 吴剑平 on Aug 4, 2017


Location U/C twins on the right. By 浪迹一生


----------



## hkskyline

*75% filthy water in Nanshan treated*
Aug 15, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

ABOUT 75 percent of blackened and stinky rivers in Nanshan District have been treated, and water environment quality has been improved significantly. The task of water governance is expected to be completed ahead of schedule, according to the local authority, the Southern Metropolis Daily reported.

In recent years, Nanshan District has attached great importance to the treatment of blackened and stinky rivers. It is estimated that city and district governments have invested 11 billion yuan (US$165 million) on water treatment in Nanshan, showcasing their unprecedented determination to tackle this problem.

It is reported that four rivers in Nanshan District needed water treatment: Houhai River, Guimiao River, Chanwan River and Shuangjie River. The rivers have become polluted mainly due to poor hydrodynamic conditions, a lack of environmental capacity, solid waste, construction waste, mud and other non-point pollutants, and point source pollution such as rain and sewage diversion.

Houhai River has been completely deodorized and is clear. The main project on Guimiao River has been completed and Chanwan River and Shuangjie River will also receive remediation.

Houhai River is the first of the city’s 133 polluted rivers to be completely renovated.

“Houhai River smelled terrible before. Its water was black like ink in the daytime. But now it has a whole new look,” said a resident living in Baoneng All-City estate.

Now that the environment of Houhai River is good, she often takes her children to run along the river. Meanwhile, more and more residents in the area are also taking walks near the river, making the area lively.

Meanwhile, 370 residential drainage network transformation projects in the district have been completed, accounting for 35 percent of the city’s residential drainage projects, with 500 projects planned to be finished this year.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Mecanoo designs 12 skyscrapers for new business district in Shenzhen


----------



## hkskyline

*SZ-Jiangmen rail to adopt tunnel plan*
Sept. 19, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

AUTHORITIES have agreed to adopt a plan to build a tunnel under the Pearl River for the Shenzhen-Jiangmen section of the Shenzhen-Maoming High-speed Railway.

At a meeting with Shenzhen lawmakers, who were visiting Jiangmen to inspect the rail project, it was announced that the construction of the tunnel will start before the end of this year and that the rail project between Shenzhen and Jiangmen will commence in 2018.

Construction of the Shenzhen-Jiangmen section has been delayed due to the complicated geographic conditions of the mouth of the Pearl River and a lack of consensus over whether to build a bridge or a tunnel between the two sides of the Pearl River.

According to a report by the Southern Metropolis Daily quoting a notice from China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group Co. Ltd., the authorities have approved the construction of a 14.05-kilometer tunnel under the Pearl River.

The Shenzhen-Jiangmen section will have six stations including Xili Station and Airport North Station.

Xili Station will have 11 platforms and 22 lines. It will be the terminus of both the Shenzhen-Maoming High-speed Railway and the Ganzhou-Shenzhen High-speed Railway. The Shenzhen-Huizhou intercity rail, as well as Metro lines 13, 15 and 29, will connect with the station.

The 115.6-km Shenzhen-Jiangmen section will cost 65.2 billion yuan (US$9.88 billion) and is expected to be completed in mid-2023.


----------



## hkskyline

*Corridor tunnel plan passes review*
Oct. 19, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

THE tunnel construction plan for the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor has passed an expert review and will be handed to the provincial transportation department for approval, according to a release from the Guangdong Transportation Group on Tuesday.

A world-class project that links city clusters to the east with the west bank of the Pearl River, the corridor is comprised of a 6.8-km tunnel, two artificial islands and two suspension bridges.

The tube tunnel will be the world’s widest immersed tunnel, with eight traffic lanes in two directions and boast a capacity of 90,000 cars per day.

According to Song Shenyou, chief engineer with the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor Management Center, the tunnel project is one of the most challenging projects in the world as the unstable geological condition and the amount of siltation are factors affecting the project. The tubes will be immersed 40 meters under the water.

The 46-billion-yuan (US$6.76 billion) project will connect Shenzhen with Zhongshan and Jiangmen, cutting more than 100 kilometers off the current journey from Shenzhen to the western part of the Pearl River Delta. After the corridor is completed in 2024, a single trip to Zhongshan from Shenzhen will be cut to 30 minutes.


----------



## hkskyline

*Corridor tunnel plan passes review*
Oct. 19, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

THE tunnel construction plan for the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor has passed an expert review and will be handed to the provincial transportation department for approval, according to a release from the Guangdong Transportation Group on Tuesday.

A world-class project that links city clusters to the east with the west bank of the Pearl River, the corridor is comprised of a 6.8-km tunnel, two artificial islands and two suspension bridges.

The tube tunnel will be the world’s widest immersed tunnel, with eight traffic lanes in two directions and boast a capacity of 90,000 cars per day.

According to Song Shenyou, chief engineer with the Shenzhen-Zhongshan Corridor Management Center, the tunnel project is one of the most challenging projects in the world as the unstable geological condition and the amount of siltation are factors affecting the project. The tubes will be immersed 40 meters under the water.

The 46-billion-yuan (US$6.76 billion) project will connect Shenzhen with Zhongshan and Jiangmen, cutting more than 100 kilometers off the current journey from Shenzhen to the western part of the Pearl River Delta. After the corridor is completed in 2024, a single trip to Zhongshan from Shenzhen will be cut to 30 minutes.


----------



## hkskyline

Nanshan view 
_China Resources Headquarters on the right_

Shenzhen nightscape by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Monorail to be put into use next year *
Nov 15, 2017 
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

THE much-anticipated monorail in Pingshan District will be put into use next year, while the municipal government has also approved the construction of Metro Lines 14 and 16, according to Tao Yongxin, head of the Pingshan District Government.

Tao gave an interview last week where he answered a few netizens’ questions regarding some of the latest updates to the district’s plans.

The public transportation plan was one of the most concerning questions raised by netizens. Tao replied that the district has been working closely with relevant departments to enhance the public transportation system in Pingshan and hopes to bring convenience to residents living in the district.

It has been approved that the construction of Metro Lines 14 and 16 will start next year. Metro Line 14 will connect Pingshan to downtown Shenzhen and Line 16 will link Pingshan with Longgang District and have 11 Metro stations.

Also, Pingshan District hopes that the to-be-built Metro Line 21 will be extended to the high-tech industrial park in Pingshan. Metro Line 19 is also expected to pass through Pingshan, said Tao.


----------



## hkskyline

*Intercity rails planned for Qianhai*
Nov 21, 2017
Shenzhen Daily

FOUR intercity rails will be built in Qianhai to connect with Hong Kong, Guangzhou, Dongguan, Huizhou and Zhuhai within one hour, according to the latest plan released by Qianhai Administration Bureau.

The rails are Hong Kong-Shenzhen West Rail, Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Rail, Shenzhen-Huizhou Intercity Rail and Shenzhen-Zhuhai Intercity Rail.

The Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen rail starts from Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport in Guangzhou and ends in Qianhai. It runs 120 kilometers covering Guangzhou, Dongguan, Bao’an District, and the Qianhai and Shekou areas in Shenzhen.

The Guangzhou-Shenzhen airport section is under construction and will be completed at end of 2018. Construction of the Shenzhen airport-Qianhai section is progressing smoothly, according to the plan.

Shenzhen-Huizhou Intercity Rail runs 113 kilometers between Qianhai and Huizhou North. It covers Xili, Pingdi, Huizhou West and Huizhou North.


----------



## hkskyline

*904-meter tunnel project completed*
Nov 24, 2017
Shenzhen Daily 

THE Steel Dragon Explorer tunnel boring machine (TBM) on Thursday completed the tunnel for the new Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center, which will be the largest exhibition center in the world upon completion.

The tunnel, which runs 904 meters, passes beneath the present Metro Line 11. The TBM started its work June 20 and passed through high-risk areas eight times over 156 days and nights to complete the mission.

The general contractor, China Railway Construction Southern Corp. Ltd., and its engineering contractor, China Railway 11th Bureau Group, were recognized with an award for their remarkable achievements Thursday.

According to project vice manager, Li Hong, the project’s nearest point to Metro Line 11 was within 2.4 meters. The work on the 100-meter section that runs under Line 11 was similar to a high-risk, precision surgery near an artery. The work could have easily caused a cave-in when the TBM passed under a complicated layer of soil. In a serious situation, it could have caused rail and contact wire deformation, which might have led to the suspension of Metro trains.

The city’s rail administration office, Metro operator and contractors held 20 expert meetings concerning the engineering plan and introduced a simultaneous slip casting system as the TBM progressed. The contractors also introduced an industry-leading monitoring system to monitor the subsidence situation 24 hours a day and adjust the operation index of the TBM when necessary. Subsidence was controlled within the target of 6 millimeters.

Work on the new Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center, said to be the world’s largest facility for exhibitions, started in September last year.

The whole project in the Greater Airport Area of Bao’an District will be completed in September 2018.

Its indoor space will reach 500,000 square meters, five times the size of the present Shenzhen Convention and Exhibition Center in Futian District.


----------



## Munwon

^ Rendering of the convention center?


----------



## Fabouninou

Will they demolish the old Convention Centre afterwards ? The Futian land value is quite high.


----------



## hkskyline

Munwon said:


> ^ Rendering of the convention center?


Not sure how reliable this rendering is : https://www.mingtiandi.com/real-est...rd-4-6-billion-as-china-crowns-new-land-king/


----------



## saiho

Xilang Group Headquarters Building in Houhai (162m)

By q515305710 of Gaoloumi


----------



## hkskyline

*Marine science town proposed*
Dec 18, 2017
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

LIU ZHONGPU, a member of the city’s Advisory Committee for Policy Decisions, has proposed that a marine science town be built under the premise of retaining the basic functions of Shenzhen International Biology Valley in Baguang, Dapeng New Area, the Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported.

Liu believes that Shenzhen will usher in new opportunities as China’s strategy of building maritime power gains momentum, especially when the city is entrusted to be developed into a central international marine city.

He said that Shenzhen is the nearest first-tier city to the South China Sea, which is its biggest advantage. Thus, Shenzhen should become the base and frontier for tapping into this strategic area.

Shenzhen International Biology Valley covers 31.9 square kilometers, with a core area covering 9.46 square kilometers. As the infrastructure is still under construction, it can better meet the space requirements for building the marine science town.

In addition, as the valley is located on the seaside, the coastline can meet the basic requirements of the construction of a national deep-sea security base, a home port for expedition ships, and a testing ground for marine equipment.


----------



## hkskyline

*Aerial corridor construction kicks off in Futian CBD area*
Jan 8, 2018
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

FUTIAN District recently began construction on the first phase of aerial corridors connecting major buildings in the district’s CBD area, near Lianhua Hill Park, as the first step of building up an aerial space friendly to pedestrians, the Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported.

According to the report, the first phase of construction mainly focuses on building 11 elevators and one set of outdoor escalators. The construction and design project is being jointly carried out by Shum Yip Group Ltd., CCDI Shenzhen, China State Construction Engineering Corp. and Arup.

Futian CBD is the base of many financial firms in Shenzhen, the city’s administrative and cultural center, and also functions as Shenzhen’s transportation hub. As nearly 90 percent of the land resources are already taken up in Futian, and most of the underground space is also used for major public transport infrastructure, like the Metro and high-speed railway stations, the district has decided to turn to aerial space.

Building up aerial corridors connecting key buildings and public spaces is considered a significant measure to better link the area.

Based on a draft proposal that sought public opinion last June, the aerial corridors are designed to cover an area of approximately 4 square kilometers, which is enclosed by the four main roads in Futian District, namely Hongli Road, Caitian Road, Binhe Boulevard and Xinzhou Road.

The corridors will be constructed into a vertical footpath that pedestrians can use to walk to their destinations in the air without having to cross any busy roads.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pingshan to have new landmark*
Jan 12, 2018
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

WITH a reserve price of 1.87 billion yuan (US$287 million), an investment company based in Pingshan District won a commercial land lot from the Shenzhen Land & Real Estate Exchange Center on Wednesday afternoon.

According to the auction’s requirement, the company, known as Pingshan City Investment, must construct a building no shorter than 300 meters and make it into a new landmark for the district, the Shenzhen Special Zone Daily reported.

The land, covering an area of 30,699.21 square meters, is located at the intersection of Zhongshan Boulevard and Zhenhuan Road. The company can develop and use this piece of land for 40 years.

It is the second piece of commercial land to be auctioned off to become an urban landmark in east Shenzhen since a piece of land was sold in the Dayun area of Longgang District for development into a 600-meter-tall skyscraper in Longgang.


----------



## Lion007

*What will be there?? These is near airport. I see just a bridge. New Google Earth image*


----------



## Munwon

^ The new convention center.


----------



## z0rg

Yup, that's the allegedly new world's largest exhibition centre, covering over 500,000sqm, and and a length of over 1800m. The structure on the left is a toll station.


----------



## hkskyline

*2nd SZ-HZ high-speed rail proposed*
Mar 14, 2018
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_

A SECOND high-speed rail, planned to run almost in parallel with the existing Shenzhen-Hangzhou coastal high-speed rail, should be constructed, eight deputies proposed at the ongoing session of the 13th National People’s Congress.

The deputies from Zhejiang, Fujian and Guangdong provinces suggested that the Central Government include the proposed rail into the revision of the 13th five-year modern, comprehensive transport plan and the country’s medium and long-term rail network plan.

In the Guangdong delegation to the National People’s Congress, Li Qingquan, president of Shenzhen University, and Liu Ruopeng, president of Kuangchi Institute, endorsed the proposal along with two deputies from Heyuan and Huizhou cities.

The present coastal high-speed railway, which links Shenzhen and Hangzhou via coastal cities like Wenzhou in Zhejiang, Fuzhou, Quanzhou and Xiamen in Fujian and Chaozhou and Shanwei in Guangdong, has stimulated the economy along the rail since the Xiamen-Shenzhen section was put into use in 2013.

“One high-speed rail linking Shenzhen and Hangzhou isn’t enough. The Shenzhen-Hangzhou Inland High-Speed Rail will run in parallel at a distance of 200-500 km from the coastal rail, covering northwestern Zhejiang, northern Fujian and northeastern Guangdong, where the economy is underdeveloped and is known for the ecological tourism and revolutionary sites,” the proposal said.

Deputies said the plan is feasible, as there are only 170 kilometers left to plan.

According to the proposal, the rail covers a distance of 1,200 kilometers, 300 kilometers shorter than the coastal high-speed rail. Sections of the high-speed rail have already taken shape, so all that is needed is a final push to connect them.


----------



## Transhumanista

DJI HQ
https://archinect.com/news/article/...e-maker-dji-will-feature-robot-fighting-rings




























https://vimeo.com/268849093


----------



## saiho

Tongfang Information Port Phase II (192 meters)

Posted by waisonwang


----------



## saiho

Kerry Qinghai Center (182.7m + 128.8m)

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho

Everyone thought Qinghai is a disappointment, I still think it's really coming together. An actual skyline is better than a rendering of a future skyline.

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## Munwon

Yes, it looks great! Heights are disappointing but will make everything more dense.


----------



## wakka12

Sad theres so little diversity in international style today..that skyline could be german or russian or brazilian or american or saudi arabian or anywhere really ,the whole world is becoming so bland..7 billion people over hundreds of millions of square kilometres and theres astoundingly little architectural variation in the 21st C, there was more variation in architecture between cities 50 miles away from each other one hundred years ago than there is in entire continents today


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ I think it will just need (a lot of) time for these 'new' cities to feel natural. As you said, most of it is the same style now. It will need time to grow and change organically. Over the next decades empty spots will be filled with different designs.


----------



## Shanghainese

Wakka,

You criticize an alleged conformity in the global architectural style. I think whoever asserts that he can be a nationalist and collectivist and disguise his criticism that in fact he is disturbed by the entrepreneurial and individual freedom.

Often it is nationalists and collectivists who seek to disguise their ideology of egalitarianism by criticizing the diversity of the world as simple. This statement you sometimes make is to deconstruct to reconstruct it.

It is true that there are no absolutely free markets worldwide. State structures prevent the world from being even more colorful and diverse. However, there are no too specific rules about how to build someone. In that sense, architecture on a global scale is very much based on people voluntarily deciding what they like.

I speak modern architecture, which is very global. And why should people in Rio de Janeiro, Vancouver or Shenzhen not have the same right to favor a style of architecture that is similar?

If you paint people around the world, many people will draw nature pictures that are similar. So there are global tastes that are similar.

The diversity of architecture Today is bigger than ever. It is demagogic to assert that the increase in diversity is simplicity. If the current state of diversity has become such a matter of course for you that you no longer appreciate it, then that is sad for your way of perceiving the world. So you always need the next kick, so to say, and if you do not get it, all that's up is suddenly much worse than anything that ever existed. I think this mentality is ridiculous. Maybe you should question your attitude.

If you want the diversity to increase even more, you should become an anarchist and demand that every person can build what he wants. No state should tell a person what to build in what form. If you can support that, I can take you seriously. But then your criticism must not claim that today's world is so simple but you must specify, it is not yet free enough, but much freer than before, so the last few centuries.

Think about it and read Murray Newton Rothbard - Ethics of Freedom. Merry insights.


----------



## Shanghainese

Wakka,

Once again. Of course, if there are relatively free markets around the world, no anarcho-capitalist / libertarian free markets, but government-regulated markets that are relatively open. Then this little bit of capitalism causes prosperity. This resulting prosperity, in turn, not only brings about an approximation of global living conditions, but also brings about an alignment with global lifestyles. This means that certain forms of everyday life, of good taste, of manners, of preferences for architecture, simply prevail more strongly than others. A criticism of it must be criticized, because when people are free, many things are similar. The inequalities are then found more in the niches. These are the corners and edges that govern states today, of course, massively. If the markets were truly free and there were property rights that would be protected, architectural diversity would increase, but based on individual needs, not because state agencies have the freedom to treat people as subjects and dictate what they build in what way should.

So, if you criticize that the world is not colorful enough for you today, then I think you have to become an anarcho-capitalist. I would then agree that more diversity would be created if there were less state and if individual freedom were strengthened.

But the way you criticize and how you celebrate the past gives me the impression that you are the proponent of a state apparatus that prescribes to people what they should build and, next, presumably what they should eat. In the past, there was no free market for architecture and architecture. Even less than today and even today it is not free. But today, freedom is greater. Returning to earlier times means, quite collectively, attributing one architecture to the German, another to the French, and so on. But then all Germans would have the same architecture. She would not be different from each other anymore. It would be monotone and collectivist.

For this reason, only individual freedom can bring about the greatest possible diversity, and not just the state. State is simplicity and state creates simplicity. In your opinion, are the styles on a global scale too similar? Then demand more radical free markets. Even then something will resemble and align but the way would definitely be right.

Read Ludwig von Mises, Friedrich August von Hayek, Murray Newton Rothbard and Carl Menger. When you understand these gentlemen, you will look into life as a different person.


----------



## saiho

proposed 250m tall Vanke HQ in Hongshuwan

https://www.designboom.com/architecture/mvrdv-vanke-3d-city-shenzhen-china-12-18-2018/


----------



## germantower

^^ Whenever I see proposals like this, I try to imagine what kind of message it might give to people in 2 or 3 decades. It can or does look nice in renders, but it seems so trendy and quickly dated. Such proposals also suffer more by a bad choice of facade material than rather conventional buildings already do.


----------



## wakka12

Doesnt even look good in renders, its incoherent and lookslike several boring glass buildings collided together, and the trees probably wont even materialise in real life


----------



## the spliff fairy

SZ is fast becoming amazing, it's going to be the most futuristic city in the world imo, Singapore watch out.


----------



## c^3

I saw the other day they have completely demolished the compound inside the north area of Central Park, just near the Upper Hills project. It was some kind of flowers and plants market i think. Now, just a big void inside the park, but the sparse trees there were preserved, so i hope this area will be part the park and not for any kind of construction.


----------



## YannSZ

^^ Should be to extend the park. These flowers and plants shops were illegal in the first place I think. So Central Park should gain from it.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen's transformation: Looking back at the start of China's 40 years of reform*
Dec 18, 2018
Channel News Asia _Excerpt_

The former fishing village of Shenzhen was where Deng Xiaoping first decided to embrace market mechanisms and to integrate China into the global economy. Today, the city is referred to as China’s answer to Silicon Valley.

Seventy-five-year-old Zhang Bingxuan has lived in Shenzhen for more than 30 years. 

He moved to the city in 1986 with his family, enticed by its prospects, even though it was still not quite the buzzing metropolis it is today.

“There was construction all around," recalled Mr Zhang. "When it rained, the roads would often be inaccessible, cars couldn’t pass ... but now, you see, the roads and the construction of the city are incomparable.”

Mr Zhang had hedged his bets on Shenzhen as it was named China’s first special economic zone in 1980.

Unprecedented reforms included a transition from a planned to a market economy, introducing privatisation and opening the market to foreign trade.

Mr Zhang’s bet paid off.

Shenzhen’s gross domestic product grew a giddy 26.9 per cent a year on average between 1980 and 2007, almost three times the national average of 10 per cent.

Today, Shenzhen is one of China’s most dynamic cities and home to a long list of technology giants from Huawei to Tencent. Last year, it was ranked the most appealing city for Chinese.

“This city is full of energy and is very young. It feels like there is a lot of hope here,” said 29-year-old Dong Jinglei, who moved from China's Liaoning province to work in the finance sector in Shenzhen three years ago. 

About 13 million people call Shenzhen home. The city has an average age of about 32, making it one of the youngest cities in China.

“I feel that this city is more open and accommodating," added 27-year-old Lu Junrong. "Shenzhen has many businesses and various industries, it feels like as long as you are willing to work hard, you will be able to make it one day.”

As a flag-bearer, and also as a guinea pig, many Chinese cities have wanted to emulate Shenzhen’s success.

But experts say there were advantages unique to Shenzhen that helped bring about its successful transformation.

For instance, the city had seized on the relocation of industries from the four Asian tigers - Singapore, Hong Kong, South Korea and Taiwan - to China.

And its position next to the then-British ruled capitalist haven of Hong Kong provided vital early infusions of foreign capital, business expertise and a window to the world.


Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/shenzhen-transformation-china-40-years-reform-11043308


----------



## jain ladda

*China's Tallest Building: Plans for 700 meter Megatall Skyscraper Revealed*


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen Rural Commercial Bank Headquarters (162m)

Posted by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## saiho

Tongfang Information Port Phase II (192 meters)

Posted by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen Zhongxing Hotel (197.3 meters)

Posted by Hypersun


----------



## saiho

Qinghai with new projects in the south

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## KlausDiggy

Funny, CTBUH ignores me. Even if I submit serious sources of German buildings. 
I've given it up by now. hno:


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen heralds new era in city life by embracing innovative solutions *
6 January 2020
China Daily _Excerpt_

As a tech reporter, I travel a bit covering events, developments and companies in the sector, and I just realized one of the most frequently visited destinations is Shenzhen, a pioneering city in South China's Guangdong province.

What impresses me most about the city is its smart services. Take the Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport. There, I can use my national ID card to go through all the security checks and board the plane. There is no need to even have a boarding pass.

More importantly, I don't have to subject the tools of my trade, like laptop, camera and smartphones, and accessories like power bank, umbrella and, well, cosmetics, for additional security checks - a contrast to the scene at other big-city airports.

Such convenience is possible because I've been to the airport so many times that personal as well as relevant travel data have been stored on the airport's big data platform.

The airport recognizes me as a trustworthy traveler, and saves me a lot of trouble and time (no long queues for me).

The airport offers a glimpse of what a smart city might be like in the not too distant future. The smart city concept took form after rapid urbanization created a string of challenges in transportation, water conservation, communication, waste disposal and pollution.

To tackle them, government officials are keen to overhaul how a city is managed. They are leveraging the latest technologies such as 5G, artificial intelligence, the internet of things, big data and cloud computing.

Many people use the fancy idea of "digital twin city" to describe how to build a smart city. Of course, modeling a real-world city in a digital form, or having a virtual representation of the physical objects and assets in a city, can help governments improve urban planning.

More : https://www.chinadailyhk.com/articles/108/54/200/1578281321976.html


----------



## little universe

*Moscow State University (Shenzhen Campus) - 深圳北理莫斯科大学*
They even built a Faux-*Seven Sisters* at the center of the campus 
:nuts::nuts::nuts:





















​


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen plans bicycle-only roads*
Jan 15, 2020
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_ 

IN a move to build a bicycle-friendly city, the city is trying to create a 393-km bicycle commuting network backboned by six bicycle express roads and 12 bicycle trunk roads in the coming years.

According to the latest plan on bicycle transport development released Monday by the Shenzhen transport bureau on its official website, http://jtys.sz.gov.cn, seeking public suggestions, the city will start planning cross-region bicycle roads that link Kuichong and Dapeng, Shekou and Liuxiandong, Futian and Luohu districts, in addition to cross-district roads between Longhua and Futian, and Longhua and Nanshan.

Additionally, the city will build bicycle lanes along the coast, and around Longhua greenway, Guangming greenway and the water bodies and mountains in Bao’an District.

Through traffic improvement and the construction of facilities linking Metro stations, the city will build at least 300 km of bicycle lanes. The bicycle lanes will cover 70 percent of the city’s roads by 2025 and share 10 percent of public transport ridership.

The move aims to satisfy the needs of residents for short commutes, leisure and sports, and attract short-trip car drivers to turn to bicycles.

More : http://www.szdaily.com/content/2020-01/15/content_22778107.htm


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Seems like there is a new 350m project well under way in Louhu we haven't noticed yet:


China Resources Huafu Village Renovation Project 

Thread on gaoloumi:
http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=122730&extra=page=1&page=9

Rendering posted by 摩天圳:









Progress also posted by 摩天圳:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Also there seems to be another supertall, according to gaoloumi it is 400m, in preperation stage near Baoneng Center called Shenye Taifu Plaza: 








Progress by p96710 on gaoloumi:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

There seem to be two new redevelopment projects flowing under our radar. But I guess that, as usual, it will take an eternity till they start construction. 
Huanggang Port Redevelopment (blue): 








by ishine
Huayang Village Redevelopment (red): 








by ishine
I am realy looking forward to them since I really love their locations next to Hong Kong:


----------



## Fotografer

May their height not be reduced! Bureaucrats love the downgrade of height:bash:


----------



## 2mchris

International Highrise Award 2020
The City of Frankfurt has bestowed The International Highrise Award every two years since 2004. It was jointly initiated in 2003 by the City of Frankfurt, Deutsches Architekturmuseum and DekaBank. It has since been organized by Deutsches Architekturmuseum and DekaBank cooperating as partners, and in 2020 will be bestowed for the nineth time. The honor is awarded to a structure that combines exemplary sustainability, external shape and internal spatial quality, not to mention social aspects, to create a model design. The prize, a statuette by the internationally renowned artist Thomas Demand and EUR 50,000 is awarded to the planners and developers jointly.

Source: Award – International Highrise Award

Three buildings located in Shenzhen are in the list of the nominees!


Shenzhen Energy Headquarters, Shenzhen
Shenzhen Baidu Headquarters, Shenzhen
China Resources Tower, Shenzhen


----------



## redcode

Shenzhen Centre. Taken yesterday









福田CBD夜景 by 何绍萍 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Ferris wheel becomes new city landmark *
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_ 
Aug 25, 2020










A FERRIS wheel, a key project of the Bao’an Coastal Cultural Park, caught the eye of the public and became a new landmark of the city with the opening of the park Sunday.

The Ferris wheel has a total of 28 gondolas, each of which accommodates up to 25 people in a 16.8-square-meter space. The Ferris wheel named Light of the Bay Area will open to the public before the end of the year, Shenzhen Evening News reported.

The Bao’an Coastal Cultural Park is located along the coastal belt of Bao’an Central Business District. Covering an area of 1.68 square kilometers, it connects with Qianhai cooperation zone in the east, the Dachan Bay port area in the west and Bao’an CBD in the north. The park is being developed in three phases.

Phase I of the project covers an area of 381,400 square meters and requires 12-billion-yuan (US$1.7 billion) investment. It includes an art and performance center, a business area, an entertainment area, a leisure area and a park.

The art and performance center, named Voice of the Bay Area, also made “an appearance” Sunday and includes a 1,500-seat grand theater, and a 600-seat multifunctional theater with rehearsal halls, training rooms and other facilities. It is not yet open to the public. 

More : <Article>Ferris wheel becomes new city landmark</Article>


----------



## BenFerro

CYBERPUNK 2077


----------



## little universe

hkskyline said:


> * Ferris wheel becomes new city landmark *
> Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_
> Aug 25, 2020




^^
*Shenzhen **Oct Oh Bay Park** Ferris Wheel - 深圳华侨城 欢乐港湾 摩天轮*









by 啊峰 on 500px









by 啊峰 on 500px









by 啊峰 on 500px





​


----------



## kukubells

TowerVerre:) said:


> Seems like there is a new 350m project well under way in Louhu we haven't noticed yet:
> 
> 
> China Resources Huafu Village Renovation Project
> 
> Thread on gaoloumi:
> http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=122730&extra=page=1&page=9
> 
> Rendering posted by 摩天圳:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress also posted by 摩天圳:


breathtaking view but i'm afraid of heights.


----------



## hkskyline

* Line 4 extension to begin operations Oct. 28 *
Shenzhen Daily _Excerpt_
Oct 1, 2020

THE northern extension of Metro Line 4 will be put into operation Oct. 28, after three months of tests that included a 20-day run according to schedule without carrying passengers, the operator HKMTR (SZ) said yesterday.

An entire trip of the whole line, 31.3 kilometers from Futian Checkpoint Station to Niuhu Station, will take 51 minutes. It will bring the length of the city’s Metro network to 411 kilometers, the operators said.

After the start of the operations, the operator will adopt a mode of running a short circular route and a full circular route at the same time during the morning rush hours.

Trains on the short circular route will run between Xikeng Station on the extension line and Futian Checkpoint Station. On the full circular route, the trains will run between Niuhu Station and Futian Checkpoint Station.

More : <Article>Line 4 extension to begin operations Oct. 28</Article>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

> *ZHA Wins Competition to Build Tower C at Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base*
> 
> Zaha Hadid Architects (ZHA) has won the design competition to build Tower C at Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base, in China. The winning design is a multi-dimensional vertical city of two naturally-lit towers that respond to the city's urban intersections.
> 
> The proposed tower responds to the city's intersection of the north-south green axis and east-west urban alley. The architecture connects with the adjacent park and plazas, transforming into a terraced landscape, and extending upwards between its two towers. This extension invites visitors into the center of the building where cultural and leisure facilities are placed. The towers are tied together with sweeping bridges that give panoramic views of the city [...]


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## towerpower123

I really hope that they don't value-engineer that Tower C because that will be one incredible tower!


----------



## Daniiif

X posting for more visibility


ed500 said:


> 绿景 （中国 ）公布2019年业绩，营收毛利均增超五成_深圳新闻网
> 
> 
> 深圳新闻网是立足深圳、辐射全国的综合性区域门户网站,为用户提供新闻、视频、博客、房产、汽车、财经、健康、美食、旅游、教育、时尚、娱乐、交友等20多个频道,并拥有深圳最大的门户互动社区深圳论坛,以及深圳报业集团旗下《深圳特区报》、《深圳商报》、《深圳晚报》、《晶报》、《香港商报》、《Shenzhen Daily》等系列报刊杂志电子版
> 
> 
> 
> dc.sznews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 綠景(中國)地產 – 白石洲项目80%股权注入绿景中国
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lvgem-china.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 深圳旧改最好的位置 南山区沙河街道沙河五村（白石洲）城市更新单元_腾讯新闻
> 
> 
> 白石洲位于深圳市南山区东部的沙河街道。它拥有几乎深圳市区最集中最大规模的农民房，大部分从外地来深圳的人都有过一段或长或短的在白石洲生活的记忆。白石洲，它不仅因为出租屋众多、住房相对便宜而闻名，还因为……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new.qq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location of current work











SHENZHEN | Baishizhou Redevelopment | 450m x 3 | 1476ft...


Impressive




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## germanicboy

^^^The twin towers seem to be around 500m! Impressive


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Zhongyi Plaza - 深圳中意大厦*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








''
by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px




​


----------



## Dale

jain ladda said:


> *China's Tallest Building: Plans for 700 meter Megatall Skyscraper Revealed*


What’s the status of this ?


----------



## racata




----------



## germanicboy

Dale said:


> What’s the status of this ?


There is a thread for that
SHENZHEN | Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre | ~499m | ~1637ft | Prep | Page 18 | SkyscraperCity


----------



## Dale

germanicboy said:


> There is a thread for that
> SHENZHEN | Shimao Shenzhen-Hong Kong International Centre | ~499m | ~1637ft | Prep | Page 18 | SkyscraperCity


Thanks!


----------



## lawdefender

10 Building projects and winning design options in Shenzhen


01. Shenzhen Opera House

Competition organizer: Shenzhen Municipal Bureau of Planning and Natural Resources, Shenzhen Municipal Bureau of Culture, Radio, Television, Tourism and Sports, Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
First prize team: Jean Nouvel & Associates

02. Shenzhen Reform and Opening-up Exhibition Hall

Contest organizer: Engineering Design Management Center of Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
First prize team: Fujimoto Sosuke Architectural Design Office + Chen Donghua Architectural Design Consulting (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd. Guangzhou Branch

03. Shenzhen Creative Design Hall

Tenderee: China Resources (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd., Shenzhen Nanshan District Construction and Works Department
Winning bidder: MAD Architects + East China Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.

04. National (Shenzhen) Museum (temporary name)

Competition organizer: Shenzhen Qianhai Shenzhen-Hong Kong Modern Service Industry Cooperation Zone Administration Bureau, Shenzhen Municipal Bureau of Culture, Radio, Television, Tourism and Sports
Competition organizer: Shenzhen Qianhai Development Investment Holdings Co., Ltd.
Winner: South China University of Technology Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.

05. Shenzhen Science and Technology Museum (New Museum)

Tenderee: Engineering Design Management Center of Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
Winning bidder: ZAHA HADID LIMITED + Beijing Architectural Design and Research Institute Co., Ltd.

06. Shenzhen Ocean Museum

Competition organizer: Shenzhen Municipal Bureau of Planning and Natural Resources (City Marine Fisheries Bureau), Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
Preferred Award, Suggested Implementation Plan Team: SANAA Firm, Limited

07. Shenzhen Natural History Museum

Tenderee: Engineering Design Management Center of Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
Winning bidder: Beijia Aiqi (Shanghai) Architectural Design Consulting Co., Ltd. + 3XN A/S + Zhubo Design Co., Ltd.

08. Shenzhen Art Museum New Building

Tenderee: Shenzhen Art Museum, Shenzhen Library
Winning bidder: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten International GmbH (Germany KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten International GmbH) + Zhubo Design Co., Ltd.

09. Shenzhen Institute of Innovation and Creative Design

Contest organizer: Engineering Design Management Center of Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
First prize team: DOMINIQUE PERRAULT ARCHITECTE + Zhubo Design Co., Ltd.

10. Shenzhen Music School

Contest organizer: Engineering Design Management Center of Shenzhen Municipal Construction and Public Works Administration
First prize team: Miralles Tagliabue EMBT, S.L.P. + Shanghai Hope Architectural Design Office Co., Ltd.



Design renders as follows:






中标/优胜方案全公开：深圳“新时代十大文化设施”长什么样？ – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com


----------



## DmitrySusin1995

China Resources Huafu Village Renewal and Reconstruction Project - 

358m + 180m x 2 + 150m x 12

2021.3.25

Posted on gaoloumi


----------



## DmitrySusin1995

*282m skyscraper in Houhai by SOM*


----------



## DmitrySusin1995

*Shenzhen - Hong Kong Cooperation Belt



































*


----------



## DmitrySusin1995

*Shenzhen Conference Center*


----------



## DmitrySusin1995

*CCIC Headquarters - 140m *


----------



## little universe

*Renovation of SMOORE Liutang Industrial Park Shenzhen*









Renovation of SMOORE Liutang Industrial Park Shenzhen / CM Design


Completed in 2020 in Shenzhen, China. Images by Chao Zhang. SMOORE Liutang Industrial Park locates in Xixiang Street, Baoan District, Shenzhen, at the northeast corner of the Liutang Park and adjacent to the...




www.archdaily.com





Architects: CM Design
Area: 13658 m²
Year: 2020
Photographs: Chao Zhang
Design Team:Jun Liao, Danping Chen, Heng Yang, Musen Li, Mingming Yao, Yingchuan Zhong, Jing Zhao, Shihua Long, Jinyao Liu (intern)
Developer:SMOORE International Holdings Limited
Contractor / Builders: Dongguan Guanjiang Decoration Design Engineering Co. Ltd., ShenZhen Craftsman Construction Co.Ltd., Tengyu Construction Engineering Co. Ltd.
City:Shenzhen
Country:China



> SMOORE Liutang Industrial Park locates in Xixiang Street, Baoan District, Shenzhen, at the northeast corner of the Liutang Park and adjacent to the Christian Baoan Church. The project covers an area of 5,017 square meters, and has a total floor area of 13,658 square meters, including 6,260 square meters in Building 2 and 7,398 square meters in Building 3. In the 1980-90s, a large number of small and medium-sized manufacturing plants came out in this area, which however, has been gradually surrounded by new residential communities, parks, offices, and related infrastructures due to the rapid process of urbanization. As a result, the area has changed from the outskirt of the city to the center, production workshops began to move away, and the old industrial buildings were facing urban renewal and function upgrade.




















































































*







*






​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum*









Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum / Vector Architects


Completed in 2019 in Shenzhen, China. Images by Shengliang Su, Chao Zhang. Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum is situated on the boundary of an urban spatial transitioning — to the west, a high density neighborhood for typical...




www.archdaily.com




Architects: Vector Architects
Area: 47269 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: Shengliang Su, Chao Zhang

Design Principal:Gong Dong
Project Architects:Yue Han, Peng Zhang, Jinteng Li
Site Architects:Jinteng Li, Guangli Yu (site intern)
Design Team:Xiaokai Ma, Dongping Sun, Liangliang Zhao, Xiangdong Kong, Yihsuan Lin , Jiadai Wu, Yun Liu, Nana Zhang, Yunhan Liu
Ldi Project Architect:Rong Ding
Ldi Architects:Zhenfeng Liu, Zhigang Wu, Baojie Ding
Structural Design:Guoqiang Zou, Zhijiang Yi
Mechanical & Electrical Design:Yu Huang, Xiaohua Liao, Shaoliang Xu, Tingwan Lu, Canrong Luo, Hong Zhang, Xiaowei Qi
Landscape Design:Jie Zhu, Changrong Zhang, Long Shu, Ming Feng
Lighting Consultant: Dongning Wang, Xiaolei Sun
Facade Consultant:Wangming Zhang, Chao Cheng, Jiabin Sang
Client: People's Government of Pingshan District, Shenzhen
Developer:China Merchants Real Estate (Shenzhen) CO., LTD.
Competition Supervisor, Academic Planner And Tender Service Provider:Urban Planning, Land Resources Commission of Shenzhen Municipality
Collaborative Designer:Shenzhen AUBE Architectural & Engineering Design Consultants CO. LTD.
City:Shenzhen
Country:China



> Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum is situated on the boundary of an urban spatial transitioning — to the west, a high density neighborhood for typical urban living; to the east, a large scale urban park. The Art Museum is arranged along the north-south direction, parallel to the border on this long block In terms of the spatial arrangement on site, we fragmented the architectural volume to distribute the various functional spaces of the museum at different levels.
> 
> The spaces are stacked vertically, allowing us to set up a multilevel public platform system that renders the architecture penetrable and porous. On one hand, this kind of spatial structure avoids the blockage that traditional centralized volume normally imposes on urban traffic. On the other hand, the elevated ground floor also builds up a continuous spatial experience through the urban blocks into the museum.












































































​


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum*









Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum / Vector Architects


Completed in 2019 in Shenzhen, China. Images by Shengliang Su, Chao Zhang. Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum is situated on the boundary of an urban spatial transitioning — to the west, a high density neighborhood for typical...




www.archdaily.com




Architects: Vector Architects
Area: 47269 m²
Year: 2019
Photographs: Shengliang Su, Chao Zhang

Design Principal:Gong Dong
Project Architects:Yue Han, Peng Zhang, Jinteng Li
Site Architects:Jinteng Li, Guangli Yu (site intern)
Design Team:Xiaokai Ma, Dongping Sun, Liangliang Zhao, Xiangdong Kong, Yihsuan Lin , Jiadai Wu, Yun Liu, Nana Zhang, Yunhan Liu
Ldi Project Architect:Rong Ding
Ldi Architects:Zhenfeng Liu, Zhigang Wu, Baojie Ding
Structural Design:Guoqiang Zou, Zhijiang Yi
Mechanical & Electrical Design:Yu Huang, Xiaohua Liao, Shaoliang Xu, Tingwan Lu, Canrong Luo, Hong Zhang, Xiaowei Qi
Landscape Design:Jie Zhu, Changrong Zhang, Long Shu, Ming Feng
Lighting Consultant: Dongning Wang, Xiaolei Sun
Facade Consultant:Wangming Zhang, Chao Cheng, Jiabin Sang
Client: People's Government of Pingshan District, Shenzhen
Developer:China Merchants Real Estate (Shenzhen) CO., LTD.
Competition Supervisor, Academic Planner And Tender Service Provider:Urban Planning, Land Resources Commission of Shenzhen Municipality
Collaborative Designer:Shenzhen AUBE Architectural & Engineering Design Consultants CO. LTD.
City:Shenzhen
Country:China



> Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum is situated on the boundary of an urban spatial transitioning — to the west, a high density neighborhood for typical urban living; to the east, a large scale urban park. The Art Museum is arranged along the north-south direction, parallel to the border on this long block In terms of the spatial arrangement on site, we fragmented the architectural volume to distribute the various functional spaces of the museum at different levels.
> 
> The spaces are stacked vertically, allowing us to set up a multilevel public platform system that renders the architecture penetrable and porous. On one hand, this kind of spatial structure avoids the blockage that traditional centralized volume normally imposes on urban traffic. On the other hand, the elevated ground floor also builds up a continuous spatial experience through the urban blocks into the museum.











































































































































​


----------



## New Classicism

DmitrySusin1995 said:


> *Shenzhen Conference Center*
> 
> View attachment 1270599
> View attachment 1270600
> View attachment 1270601



I love it because it incorporates "national characteristics" in the design.


----------



## lawdefender

Shenzhen Skyline


photo by : ) from gaoloumi 2021-5-24


----------



## lowenmeister

*Population in Shenzhen hits 17.56 million*. Pearl river delta excluding Hong Kong and Macau now numbering 78 million and if these special regions are included the population of the entire megacity is now 86 million. Guangzhou is the largest city in the province with a population of 18.6 million,Dongguan the third largest with 10.5 million and Foshan fourth with 9.5 million City population stands at 17.56 million_Latest News-Shenzhen Government Online


----------



## little universe

*Chinese Fashion Group **Marisfrolg**'s New Headquarters - 深圳玛丝菲尔总部*








by Lucas_Sun on 500px








by 王家俊男 on 500px





​


----------



## LuffyH7

How many supertalls are uc or proposed in shenzen right now


----------



## Akai

there are at least 10 buildings under construction (supertalls) in the city. I don't have data about proposed projects.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Galaxy World Towers, 356 m x 2, photo from June 25








城市 by 小火锅咕噜🌻 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

does anybody have update aerial views about qianhai district?
















Shenzhen to introduce more commercial rules in Qianhai Special Zone


According to a recently released action plan for the Qianhai Special Zone, a plan to introduce more Hong Kong-type regulations is also being prepared.




www.chinadailyhk.com


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen Metro Gangxia North station in near Completion - 即将完工的深圳地铁岗厦北枢纽*
















by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px


​


----------



## sepul

little universe said:


> *Chinese Fashion Group Marisfrolg's New Headquarters - 深圳玛丝菲尔总部*
> It was designed by Kiwi Architects Architecture Van Brandenburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 活火山岩 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by 活火山岩 on 500px
> 
> 
> ​


If there is an entire city or district built with this kind of architecture it will be a global icon. This is amazing.


----------



## sepul

imo Shenzhen has the best architecture and the most modern/futuristic city in the world.


----------



## sepul

Marisfrolg’s HQ and the Van Brandenburg firm both have now become my new favorite 😍


----------



## el palmesano

^^

completly Gaudi inspired, no doubt!

but very unique and awsome


----------



## MarciuSky2

*DJI Sky City / Foster + Partners.*

Architects: Foster + Partners
Area : 242000 m²
Year : 2022
Photographs :Fangfang Tian, SFAP


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shimao Qianhai Center / Gensler.*


Architects: Gensler
Area : 160000 m²
Year : 2022












































































































Shimao Qianhai Center / Gensler


Completed in 2022 in Shenzhen, China. At nearly 300 meters tall, Shimao Qianhai Center in Shenzhen stands as one of Qianhai’s landmark towers and one of the world’s tallest structurally...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*UBTECH Headquarters | 212m | 696ft | 43 fl | U/C*




































29/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shimao International Exhibition Centre | 247m | 57 fl | 243m | 52 fl | 198m x 2 | 55 fl x 2 | 155m | 42 fl | U/C*




































29/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## MarciuSky2

*iCarbonX Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 46 fl | 150m | 492ft | 37 fl | U/C*























































28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*China Merchants Bureau Group Forehai Free Trade Center Phase II Project | 273m x 2 | 64 fl x 2 | U/C*





































28/11/22 by johnny23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Vanke Headquarters | 270m | 148m | U/C*
































































28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Hengli International Building | 250m | 820ft | 45 fl | U/C*






































28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Digital China Headquarters | 200m x 2 | 656ft x 2 | 45 fl x 2 | T/O*























































28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*ZTE Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 45 fl | U/C*
































































28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Tianyin Building | 150m | 492ft | 100m | 328ft | U/C*





































28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Qianhai Zhaolian Building | 188m | 617ft | 39 fl | U/C*





































27/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Yunchao Xu/Atelier Apeiron adopts a strategy to create a ‘void’ for the high-density urban context while integrating various programs into one complex and interweaving energetic lives together.*






















































Yunchao Xu/Atelier Apeiron adopts a strategy to create a 'void' for the high-density urban context while integrating various programs into one complex and interweaving energetic lives together - Global Design News


After winning an international competition, Yunchao Xu/Atelier Apeiron collaborate with SZAD to create a new mixed-use art and culture complex, a dense housing area, and an open green park that will become a new meeting point for the people in Shenzhen.




globaldesignnews.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Grimshaw Wins Competition to Transform Shenzhen Airport Terminal into Green Hub.*​
Last Year , A multidisciplinary design team led by global architecture firm Grimshaw was selected as the winner of an international competition to design the Shenzhen Airport East Integrated Transport Hub. The winning design, which was inspired by the Mangrove tree, will provide travelers effortless transfers between high speed rail and other public transportation means in a new green and interactive way.



















Set to be as one of the most integrated transport interchanges currently built, the proposed design will provide connections and terminal facilities for passengers travelling to and from Shenzhen Bao’an International Airport. This particular interchange will transform the entire east terminal area into a new vibrant and people-oriented commercial and cultural district for the city. As for the passengers aboard the transports, they will experience flowing architectural forms and naturally-lit spaces in the arrival and departure areas, all the way through the interchange spaces.



















The project's inspiration came from the Mangrove, a tree favored by the city of Shenzhen and is considered as one of the planet’s most effective carbon absorbers. The natural and diverse forms of the tree’s root eco-system were translated into the journey passengers will take, both above and below ground, along with its bio-diversity which became synonymous to the hub’s mix of uses. Based on the competition's design brief and their source of inspiration, the team developed a strong set of design principles that deliver diverse experiences that are both operational and ecological. The project is expected to achieve LEED Platinum and Chinese 3 Star ratings due to the design's highly economic solution that uses materials and components efficiently.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shenzhen Transport Hub To Have Greenery Covered Towers, Virtual Reality, And Autonomous Vehicles.*​
Foster + Partners, an award-winning British architectural design and engineering firm, has incorporated significant greenery in its latest projects. The firm has recently announced plans for a new project called Guangming Hub, which will include not only greenery but also virtual reality (VR) and autonomous vehicle technologies.

The hub will be built in the Chinese city of Shenzhen, at a high-speed rail link that connects Hong Kong, Shenzhen, and Guangzhou. The development will include greenery-filled towers inspired by traditional Chinese gateways.




























*Guangming Hub will feature:*

A museum
Multiple new office towers
Retail space
Landscaped areas
Three new metro lines
A “network of slow-moving autonomous vehicles”
Augmented Reality (AR) and VR technology.



































Shenzhen Transport Hub To Have Greenery Covered Towers, Virtual Reality, And Autonomous Vehicles


Guangming Hub will include greenery-filled office towers, a museum, virtual reality, and autonomous vehicle technologies.




www.intelligentliving.co


----------



## MarciuSky2

*World’s largest waste-to-energy plant.*​Gottlieb Paludan Architects and Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects won the international competition to design the world’s largest waste-to-energy plant.

The new Shenzhen East Waste-to-Energy Plant will incinerate 5,000 tonnes of waste per day, corresponding to one third of the waste generated by Shenzhen’s 20 million inhabitants. The plant will utilize the most advanced technology in waste incineration and power generation and, at the same time, act as a source of education for the citizens of Shenzhen.




























The winning design organizes the entire plant, including auxiliary buildings, into one circular building - breaking with the traditional rectangular layout of technical facilities. By proposing a clear circular form the footprint of the plant is reduced. The 66,000 m² roof is designed to be covered by up to 44,000 m² of solar panels, providing the opportunity for the plant to produce even more energy for the city.

The plant is intended to showcase waste-to-energy production as an important technical process that deals with the issues of growing amounts of waste as well as the issue of finding more environmentally friendly ways of generating power.









Shenzhen, China - Waste-to-energy Plant


Gottlieb Paludan Architects and Schmidt Hammer Lassen Architects won the international competition to design the world’s largest waste-to-energy plant.The new Shenzhen East Waste-to-Energy Plant will incinerate 5,000 tonnes of waste per day, corresponding to one third of the waste generated by...




www.gottliebpaludan.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Bagualing Industrial Park Urban Renewal Design.*

*Aedas*’ design scheme came first in the competition for the urban renewal of Bagualing Industrial Park, a core project for the transformation of Bagualing area in Shenzhen.

Located in the financial industry belt adjacent to Hongling North Road, the project includes a high-rise office and apartment tower, along with a retail podium. Inspired by Chinese thoughts, the design integrates the natural elements. The design divides the tower crown into four jagged quadrants. The shape is drawn from the conceit of the Pinwheel of Bagua (windmill).




























The high-traffic main venue “IN space” is strategically placed on the lower floors, secured with greatest accessibility – from basement, ground floor and second floor via link bridges. It is lifted 17 metres above ground to free up space for the public plaza and a multifunctional hall below, which serve to provide outdoor event space, entertaining the possibility of hosting music festivals, “vertical marathons” and a range of large-scale events. 




































Bagualing Industrial Park Urban Renewal Design in Shenzhen, China by Aedas


Located in the financial industry belt adjacent to Hongling North Road, the project includes a high-rise office and apartment tower, along with a retail podium. Inspired by Chinese thoughts, the design integrates the natural elements. The design divides the tower crown into four jagged...




amazingarchitecture.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base Propose By Leeser Architecture.*








































































Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base, China by Leeser Architecture


Our proposal for the Shenzhen Bay Super Head-quarters Base is a radical departure from more traditional and increasingly outmoded models of urban design.




amazingarchitecture.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Vivo headquarters by NBBJ.




































Spiral terrace gardens clad the new Vivo headquarters by NBBJ in Shenzhen, China


Vivo headquarters will be a next-gen workspace with green hubs on every level of the 32-storey tower promoting health, well-being and sustainability in the built environment.




www.stirworld.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shenzhen Guangming District TOD Hub | Proposed.








































































Benoy Project: Shenzhen Guangming District TOD Hub | News


Shenzhen Guangming District TOD Hub explores the concept of a highly integrated retail experience with three metro lines and a bus terminus, while envisioning an impressive destination joining nature and community. With six levels of designated retail experience, the project plan is anticipated...




www.benoy.com




*


----------



## gravesVpelli

Do they ever propose anything on a human scale, apart from these largely ugly monstrous megaliths?


----------



## sepul

gravesVpelli said:


> Do they ever propose anything on a human scale, apart from these largely ugly monstrous megaliths?


I’m sure there’s a bunch of them just like in other normal cities. But in a place as “dynamic” as Shenzhen the low-rise projects definitely won’t gather as many attention.


----------



## MarciuSky2

* Shenzhen Stadium (32,500 - 45,000) & Indoor Arena (16,000)*

Old Shenzhen Stadium : 










New :










































专业足球场吧-百度贴吧--专业足球场--本吧专业足球场吧，大家可在贴吧内积极交流、发帖。探讨有关足球的话题，发帖、交流请遵守吧规，谢谢大家合作。


本吧热帖: 1-凤凰山专业足球场 2-北京工体2022.12.17 3-沙特申办2030世界杯 4-联合申办世界杯 5-把中超改成杯赛，各省独自组建联赛，否则不可能再大规模建球场了 6-工体准备啥呢？12.19 7-大家畅想一下中国将为世界杯新建的场馆 8-这？亚洲杯放弃有点亏吧？ 9-厦门一层差不多了12.19 10-西安专业足球场2022.12.19




tieba.baidu.com














December 11 by 文勇


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shenzhen Urban Construction & Tower | 333m | 1093ft | 72 fl | U/C*





































*December 22 by fuliming1122 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Friendship City | 262m | U/C*



















23/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## KAAAZ

gravesVpelli said:


> Do they ever propose anything on a human scale, apart from these largely ugly monstrous megaliths?


what do you want its a skyscraper forum


----------



## Dale

KAAAZ said:


> what do you want its a skyscraper forum


He’s jealous. 🙂


----------



## skyscraperFunVi

sepul said:


> Marisfrolg’s HQ and the Van Brandenburg firm both have now become my new favorite 😍
> 
> View attachment 3659546
> 
> View attachment 3659556
> 
> View attachment 3659555
> 
> View attachment 3659554
> 
> View attachment 3659544
> 
> View attachment 3659543
> 
> View attachment 3659545
> 
> View attachment 3659548
> 
> View attachment 3659547
> 
> View attachment 3659551


Where exactly is this located in Shenzhen?


----------



## MarciuSky2

*China Merchants Prince Bay Tower | 374m | 1227ft | 59 fl | U/C*
































































December 28 by zehua23


----------



## little universe

skyscraperFunVi said:


> Where exactly is this located in Shenzhen?


^^

It's in here! (Longhua District, North Shenzhen)


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Baiwai Education Group Building | 207m | 680ft | 44 fl | U/C*




























31/12/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## JavierLitoral

A mi me parece que hay algunas alturas que se las inventan un poquito.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Shenzhen Children’s Hospital and Science and Education Building / Proposed.








*













































New Shenzhen Children’s Hospital will be covered in sky gardens


B+H Architects is designing the project.




www.bdcnetwork.com


----------

